# Würdest du tauschen?



## StolenTheRogue (29. Januar 2008)

Hi!

Ich habe gestern mal wieder richtig lange gespielt...musste heute erst um 9 arbeiten..

Problem ist...wenn ich lange spiele oder fern schaue träume ich dann auch immer so nen blödsinn..
Was genau ich geträumt habe ist ja titte aber am nächsten morgen stellte sich mir die frage :

Würde ich tauschen??

erklärung

Nemen wir mal an ihr hättet JETZT die wahl (aller matrix rote oder blaue pille in die WoW welt zu verschwinden..
UNTERSCHIED ist.
Die NPC´s wären quasie echt und hätten genauso viel zu erzählen wie sie es täten wenn es echte schmiede schankwirte und der gleichen wären...und wenn du einem von ihnen eins aufs fressbrett zwirbelst musst du eben wie im echten leben mit konsequenzen rechnen...also quasie WoW welt nur echt eben
(hoffe ihr verstehts weil ich immo nich weis wie ichs genau erklären könnte)

PS welche klasse wärt ihr??
Naja...auf jeden fall...seid ihr dort euch selbst überlassen.
Ob ihr ein Held ein Penner ein Bauer oder handwerker werdet is total euer bier und welche rasse ihr wärt könntet ihr auch selbst entscheiden
Nur alles aus euerm derzeitigen RL ist nicht da...zb freundin verwandte usw,...

Ich persönlich bin immo mit meinem leben sehr zufrieden und würde zu 50% nicht weggehen...obwohls scho cool wäre einem spieler der zu meiner fraktion gehört auch ohne arenaflag mal so richtig eine auf die 12 zu zentrieren

Naja thats it^


PSS: HEY!!! es geht alles was in RL auch geh also JA auch sex...mensch..


----------



## Korgor (29. Januar 2008)

Würde ich zu 99,99% machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein RL ist eh am Sack, kümmert eh niemand wenn ich weg wäre...


----------



## simion (29. Januar 2008)

lol? ich würd das nie machen


----------



## Exhumedx (29. Januar 2008)

Gute Idee eigentlich..

Überlegung ist es wert, wobei mir meine Freundin+Fam sehr am Herzen liegen wobei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann ich nich lieber sie in die Welt schicken wenn sie mal wieder zickt?^^  Cool wäre es wenn man Switchen könnte ^^

_______________________________________________________

Nu dürft ihr Flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animexina (29. Januar 2008)

WoW ist ein Rollenspiel, dass einen in eine Traumwelt entführt und uns ein "schönes" oder "spannendes" Leben zeigt...

Von daher, ja. Hätte ich die Wahl würde ich in Azeroth leben *zwinker*


----------



## Klaang (29. Januar 2008)

Also ich würde auf keinen falls tauschen,ich halt real und internet leben ganz klar auseinander.
Wenn man tauschen will,weil man sein reallife nicht leiden kann,sollte man sich mal überlegen,wieso man sein Leben nicht mag und was dran ändern.
Ich finde,wer sich zu sehr in die WOW Welt vergräbt,der is auf dauer nicht mehr reallife fähig.Klar,ich spiele auch mal gerne die ganze Nacht durch ab Wochendende, aber trotzdem würde mir nie etwas über meinen Sohn und meinen Mann gehen,soschön kann nie ein Spiel sein,das ich es mir in Real wünsche zu leben.

P.S.:Eigentlich is diese Diskussion unnötig,da ein Computerspiel niemals Real werden kann, man kann nur sein ganzes Leben ihm widmen.


----------



## Asoriel (29. Januar 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Würde ich zu 99,99% machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Lass mich raten, du spielst zu viel?

Ich würde AUF KEINEN FALL tauschen.


----------



## MadMax24 (29. Januar 2008)

Never ever.

Es macht schon spaß sich von Zeit zu Zeit in die Fantasy Welt von WoW zu flüchten, sonst würd ich es ja nicht spielen, aber diese Welt als Realität, wenn ich das mir irgendwann wünschen würde, müsste mein leben schon ganz schön im eimer sein und soweit lass ich das bestimmt nicht kommen.


----------



## Halutape (29. Januar 2008)

Kein sex?
no way 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Klar, warum nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (29. Januar 2008)

Leute nein nein nein...boa missbraucht den threat nich wieder

Unabhängig davon wie euer RL ist..
Ich mag das genre eben...fantasy etc gegen drachen oger usw kämpfen etwas erleben das bei uns einfach unmöglich ist...held werden und mir keine platte mehr über steuer kocks und u-bahn schlägereien machen zu müssen...das ist die sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausserdem wäre ich dann schurke oder mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

Halutape schrieb:


> Kein sex?
> no way
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist natürlich ein Argument...


----------



## StolenTheRogue (29. Januar 2008)

Halutape schrieb:


> Kein sex?
> no way
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hö??? wer sagt das denn??

nur kannst du dir eben ne n811in schnappen hrhrhr


----------



## Lurock (29. Januar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Hö??? wer sagt das denn??
> 
> nur kannst du dir eben ne n811in schnappen hrhrhr


Ne, ich steh net so auf Pixeltitten... >.>


----------



## derpainkiller (29. Januar 2008)

Oo
Nach 10min wirste von nem Rogue gebasht und dann?


----------



## mrxxx007 (29. Januar 2008)

Also im spiel wäre ich dann ein Heil Pala geschützt bis zu den zähnen und dann nichmal was einkassieren müssen  hehe steh nicht so auf schmerzen jeder der nen tank sein will tut mir jetzt leid^^


----------



## Zla$h (29. Januar 2008)

Frag mich was ihr daran so toll findet in ner Welt des Krieges zu leben...Wenn man natürlcih keinen schmerz spürt und einfach wieder nachdem Tod zu seiner Leiche laufen könnte wärs ja toll aber dann wär man unsterblich und irgendwann wärs einem auch langweilig^^


----------



## Devilyn (29. Januar 2008)

hehe^^

Nette Idee^^

Würde es am ende aber doch nicht machen^^

Aber seid gewiss ich gug euch dann von meinem ACC zu xD^^

hf^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animexina (29. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube der TE meint nicht so Sachen wie "wieder zur Leiche laufen" oder sowas Spielmechanisches... sondern einfach in der FantasyWelt Warcraft leben zu können. Als würde man sich zB vorstellen ind er Welt der Herr der Ringe-Filme zu leben...

Und bitte lasst doch das "wenn du auf dein RL nicht klarkommst..."   es eht nur um die Frage WÜRDET IHR? und nicht "hab mal mehr RL". 

Träume sind dazu da um geträumt zu werden... nichts anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skywalker (29. Januar 2008)

Ich würde auf keinen Fall tauschen wollen!
Mal ein paar Stunden in eine Fantasy-Welt abtauchen ist ok, aber ganz? - Never!

Die Probleme, die man hier im RL hat wären nur minimal gegen die, die man dort hätte...


----------



## Dendro (29. Januar 2008)

Lol.... wie oft könnte man in Real-WOW denn sterben??? Also bei mir wär das Leben schon auf Level 3 zu Ende gewesen....

Und jeden Tag aufstehen und den selben Monstern in den Arsch treten, weil die morgen ja schon wieder vor der Haustür stehen?... erinnert mich zu arg an "Und ewig grüsst das Murmeltier", oder den alltäglichen Arbeitstrott ;-)


----------



## Tahult (29. Januar 2008)

Hmmm, so an sich eigentlich ne coole Idee.
Hat nur einen großen Nachteil: Ich kann dann keine Bundesliga mehr schauen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Januar 2008)

Ich persönlich wär ja am liebsten ein Priester :3 is so sozial. Aber ich glaub ich würd im RL bleiben auch wenn die Verlockung groß is. ^^
Wenn alle meine Freunde mitkommen könnten wärs geil = D



> P.S.:Eigentlich is diese Diskussion unnötig,da ein Computerspiel niemals Real werden kann, man kann nur sein ganzes Leben ihm widmen.


ach nein, solche pseudointelligenten Aussagen kann man sich auch sparen ...


----------



## derpainkiller (29. Januar 2008)

> Hat nur einen großen Nachteil: Ich kann dann keine Bundesliga mehr schauen...


Waaaaaaah haut ab mit der WoW Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will in die Simpsons Welt <3 ^^


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (29. Januar 2008)

naja...
ich würde da nicht mitmachen...


----------



## CRUSH111 (29. Januar 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Hmmm, so an sich eigentlich ne coole Idee.
> Hat nur einen großen Nachteil: Ich kann dann keine Bundesliga mehr schauen...
> 
> 
> ...



Dann gibts ne neue WOW-Bundesliga hrhrhr!!!Zb. Tauren gegen Gnome wäre extrm fair^^.Oder andere Sportarten.Wie wärs mit nem Ork beim Eiskunstlauf XD.?


----------



## Jembon (29. Januar 2008)

Versuche dann mal einen Tank zu finden, der die ganze Aggro halten möchte von sagen wir einmal... Illidan^^

Ich wäre ein Jäger, wie mein Char es schon ist... Immer einen Begleiter mit, man is nie einsam^^


----------



## Tahult (29. Januar 2008)

CRUSH111 schrieb:


> Oder andere Sportarten.Wie wärs mit nem Ork beim Eiskunstlauf XD.?


Bääääh!!! Wer will denn sowas sehen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (29. Januar 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Hmmm, so an sich eigentlich ne coole Idee.
> Hat nur einen großen Nachteil: Ich kann dann keine Bundesliga mehr schauen...
> 
> 
> ...


eh laba keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von wegen keine bundesliga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwax (29. Januar 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Hat nur einen großen Nachteil: Ich kann dann keine Bundesliga mehr schauen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da stimme ich dir zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ohne meinen EmEsVau würde ich es wohl kaum aushalten *g* Dafür kann man aber in 1K Needles Pod Rennen zu schauen, an Angelwettbewerben teil nehmen und Kinder durch die Scherbenwelt und Azeroth führen am Bräufest gemütlich feiern, seine lieben zu Weihnachten von Altvater Winter beschenken lassen und vieles mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer meint, die WoW beschränkt sich auf Hogger Raids und Murlocs hauen hat noch nicht wirklich viel gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber auch für mich gilt: Nur wenn ein gleichwertiger Familien und Freundeersatz vorhanden wär. Ich wär dann wieder ein Magier, allerdings mit den Berufen Kräuterkunde und Alchimie. Und ich wär wahrscheinlich kein Menschen Magier sondern ein Untoter Magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.B.Trueger (29. Januar 2008)

Wenn WoW auch die annehmlichkeiten Sexueller Betätigung bieten würde (und ja die Blutelfinen sind schweinesexy) dann könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen. Natürlich als Mage (weil ich feige bin und nicht so nah an den Feind ran will) oder besser noch als Hexenmeister, da hab ich ein Viech welches die Drecksarbeit für mich übernimmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (29. Januar 2008)

> WoW ist ein Rollenspiel, dass einen in eine Traumwelt entführt und uns ein "schönes" oder "spannendes" Leben zeigt...
> 
> Von daher, ja. Hätte ich die Wahl würde ich in Azeroth leben *zwinker*



Richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Tahult (29. Januar 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> von wegen keine bundesliga
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, das wär ja dann eher Handballbundesliga! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich will nicht auf die Fussballbundesliga verzichten müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich würd's trotzdem net machen. Da ist mir mein RL zu wertvoll für.


----------



## Goldfit (29. Januar 2008)

digga das is nur n game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wenn dich was an deinem rl stört  kommste halt nach wow zockst ne runde regst dich ab und gehst aufs klo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZackBumm (29. Januar 2008)

Wär ja mal lustig.
Dann würde ich Tauren melken. Und mir einen Gnom zähmen.


----------



## Daywa (29. Januar 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Würde ich zu 99,99% machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Suchst du Aufmerksamkeit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Topic: Nö würd ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (29. Januar 2008)

Klar, wenn ich sterbe lauf ich zu meiner Leiche
ich lebe Endlos, kann Endlos spass haben & mit friends chillen.
Ist doch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein im ernst, tot ist tot da hätt ich kein spass drann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu gefährlich sowas, & als was soll ich da Arbeiten?
Soll ich rausgehen Jagen und zähne an n Händler verkaufen?
So halb real? Wenns ganz real wäre erst recht nicht
das macht doch kein Spass
ich glaube ich würde es schwerer haben als hier ^^

mfg malarki


----------



## Malarki@buffed (29. Januar 2008)

Wäre es natürlich so das ich mich immer wiederbeleben kann, & einfach so fremden leuten aufs mowl hauen darf naa das wär ne überlegung wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atinuviell (29. Januar 2008)

Der Gedanke ist verlockend, aber dennoch würde ich es nicht machen. Es gibt einfach zuviel was mir fehlen würde. Familie, Freunde, Mikrowelle, Heizung, warm Wasser ect...
Wenn man Switchen könnte wäre das wieder was anderes, da würde ich sicher mal "vorbei schauen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melmondo (29. Januar 2008)

Mit der Option das ich nach 2 Wochen wieder in mein RL zurück kann würd ich es machen. So gesehen als Urlaubtstrip. Aber sonst nicht, da mir sonst das beisammensein mit Fam und Freunden fehlen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assul (29. Januar 2008)

Schöne NachtelfenLadys? auf jeden!

=)


----------



## Pomela (29. Januar 2008)

Ich würde nicht tauschen wollen... aber a'la "Harry und sein Eimer voller Dinos" gerne mal ab und zu einige Zeit dort verbringen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## böseee (29. Januar 2008)

mein rl is au nich besonders toll was mach ich spiel wow aber wenn ein kolleg sagt lass stadt gehn oder nach arbeit schon stadt sein sag ich IMMER JA omg würd ich nich machen naja switchen vill aber nur wenn mei kollegen da auch wärn un wenn ich die fähigkeiten von mei char hätte ich hab kp dass nachher jmd mit koongfu schwarzer gürtel mir in arena die gfresse poliert


----------



## ReWahn (29. Januar 2008)

ich fänds geil... so als warlock mit nem dämon rumlaufen... und immer brav den ss aktiv halten^^
wie wohl echte menschen reagieren, wenn man sie verflucht, verdirbt und ihnen das leben aussaugt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(wäre n undead wl, deshalb darf ich die menschen killen^^)


----------



## n8duSt (29. Januar 2008)

ich würde genau unter 1 bedingung dorthin gehen und zwar wenn ich mir eine person mitnehmen könnte..

es wäre doch schön in azeroth zu leben und sich gegen monster horden durchschlagen zu müssen und einfach mal einen riesigen drachen oder ähnliches niederzumachen..

riesige schlachten auszutragen und der held der bevölkerung zu sein.


und wenn würde ich gerne ein gnom schurke sein so wie ich es jetzt auch in game bin da die welt aus der sicht eines verrücken gnoms einfach genial ist.

aber was wäre wenn man stirbt?
am friedhof wieder auferstehen und zu seiner leiche rennen und einfach "unsterblich" sein?

würde die ganze sache mit dem ist wie im rl bloß in einer anderen welt ja wieder kaputt machen..


also im großen und ganzen hätte es was aber träume sind träume und werden es auch bleiben


----------



## Xunxu (29. Januar 2008)

Also ich würde zu 50% tauschen.

Klar mir gefällt das auch voll da Drachen und so weiter zu bekämpfen und Abenteuer zu legen und zu 40. oder so mal einen Riesen Boss zu erlegen is sicher geil. Aber wenn ich da an meine Freundin,Familie Freunde denke will ich doch lieber hier bleiben obwohl es in meinen RL grad ziemlich drünter und drüber geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Persönlich wäre ich ein Magier oder ein Krieger da das doch saugeil sein muss so nen Riesen Boss wie Ony oder dergleichen zu tanken.^^

So Long 
Patrick


----------



## Baloron (29. Januar 2008)

Tauschen ned, aber würd gern mal da nen abenteuerurlaub machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assul (29. Januar 2008)

böseee schrieb:


> mein rl is au nich besonders toll was mach ich spiel wow aber wenn ein kolleg sagt lass stadt gehn oder nach arbeit schon stadt sein sag ich IMMER JA omg würd ich nich machen naja switchen vill aber nur wenn mei kollegen da auch wärn un wenn ich die fähigkeiten von mei char hätte ich hab kp dass nachher jmd mit koongfu schwarzer gürtel mir in arena die gfresse poliert



Bitte in meiner Sprache übersetzen =)


----------



## Tazizarth (29. Januar 2008)

Ich würde gerne tauschen,nur wär das aber mit Freundin/FReunden und so weiter ein Prob.
Wenn es aber jetzt zb. ein Portal gebe wodurch man für Zeit reinteleportiert wird,dann würd ich es machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiligen (29. Januar 2008)

also wenn wow real wäre ja dann würde ich tauschen da es hier derzeitig bei mir echt so langweillig ist und weil ich es mag zu kämpfen^^ 


klartext Ja^^ aber wenn traum dann nicht


----------



## Assul (29. Januar 2008)

Kiligen schrieb:


> klartext Ja^^ aber wenn traum dann nicht



würde man es träumen...lässt sich n film draus machen =D


----------



## Mystasia (29. Januar 2008)

Ich würds machen wenn ich single wäre und wenn ich nurn Dummer Qgeber wäre trotzdem hätte ich was zu tun


----------



## EliteOrk (29. Januar 2008)

Also ich würde auch sofort tauschen!
Würde dann nen hässlicher Ork Krieger sein der Gnome frisst^^


----------



## Kreoss (29. Januar 2008)

ALso, ich würde es definitiv nicht machen. Mein RL ist gut wie es nun ist und würde niemals in WoW wohnen oder leben wollen. Auch wenn ich mir die Frage schon oft gestellt habe,...angefangen hat alles wie folgt und das muss ich euch ehrlich mal erzählen. Sowas habe ich in meinem Ganzen WoW Leben noch nie erlebt,...Naja ich fang mal an, bin mal gespannt was ihr dazu sagt. 
Ist Kein fake!

Also, ich war wie immer Online gekommen mit meinem Alli-Schurken lvl 60 auf dem Realm "Die Argustwacht" (RP-PvP), alles noch vor BC. Auf einmal hatte ich einen Brief in meinem Briefkasten von einer Person die ich nicht kannte bzw. von der ich noch nie was gehört hatte. In diesem stand das ich eine wichtige Person sei und sie mir von ihrer tragischen Geschichte erzählen will. Jedenfalls dacht ich mir, "Na gut, du bist RP'ler und auf einem RP-Realm,...wird sicher eine lustige Geschichte werden mit Hintergrund usw." Wie dem auch sei, ich bin darauf eingegangen und schrieb einen Brief (-Ingame Brief wohl gemerkt) zurück, von wegen "Ich würde gern mehr von euch erfahren." 
Ich war natürlich nicht dumm und wollt nach dem abschicken wissen ob der Char. exestiert (Arsenal gab es da noch nicht, also->) also habe ich versucht die Person in meine Friendlist aufzunehmen. Eine Meldung kam aber : "Dieser Charakter exestiert leider nicht" Ich dacht mir da echt schon so "Ok, wieso das denn? Falsch geschrieben oder wie?" Nach mehrmaligen probieren kam nichts dabei raus, ich fand den Char nicht und konnte ihm lediglich zurück schreiben, mehr nicht. Wundern tut es mich nur das ich ihn per Friendlist nicht fand. Naja nach 1-2 Tagen bekam ich Rückantwort von der Person/dem Char. in dem Stand er sei, und haltet euch fest, Ingame gefangen und käme nicht mehr heraus. Ein böses Ritual hält ihn in WoW fest. Naja,...mir war klar das mich da irgendeiner echt verarschen will, er gab mir aber auch einen Anhaltspunkt, ich solle doch in die Höhle gehen die an einen der See'n ist im Wald von Elwynn, dort wäre jemand der mir helfen könnte. ...Ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt im Ts und habe das meinen Freunden da auch erzählt. Uns war klar mich würde 100 pro jemand verarschen. Naja meine Neugier trieb mich dennoch in die Höhle wo eine Person einfach nur rumlag. Ein lvl 1 Mensch der rumlag, und das jedesmal wenn ich in die Höhle kam. Ob er weg war als ich wieder raus ging wusste ich nicht. Jedenfalls lag er da und rührte sich nicht und Sprach nur wage über alles. Ich fragte was los sei und er Antwortete er hätte schmerzen und stöhnte da per Emote vor sich hin. ...Nach 10 min. rum stehen und versuchen ein Gespräch aufzubauen wurd mir das dann echt zu doof und bin dann weg gegangen. Aber nichts destotrotz trieb mich meine Neugier wieder in die Höhle einen Tag später. Er lag da immer noch und machte mir da echt Gedanken wie: "Boah Gott eh,..haben die GM's heut zu Tage echt so langeweile das die einen Spieler so dermaßen anfangen zu verarschen oder wie?!" Wie am vorherigen Tag hatte ich keine Lust mit dem Char. da zu reden und bin gleich wieder gagangen als ich ihn da sah....2 Wochen bin ich nicht mehr dahin gegangen und habe nichts gehört. Ich bin dann wieder in die Höhle und nichts war da. Naja,...alles hat sich wieder beruhigt, dennoch ein sehr wirres Ereigniss in meinem WoW leben und meine Mitspieler konnten es mir auch kaum glauben wie ich selber kaum.

Naja, das mal so meine Geschichte zu dem Leben IN WoW was ich mir keinesfalls vorstellen kann. 
Die Geschichte ist kein Fake und mit meinem Schurken Kreoss lvl 60 Nachtelf auf der Argustwacht vor gut 1 1/4 Jahr geschehen!

Naja,...so far,
Kreoss.


----------



## Grishnagh (29. Januar 2008)

Jepp, würde tauschen.

Klasse: Krieger, Schurke oder Jäger


----------



## Bloodlight (29. Januar 2008)

ja und dann ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ein mal nicht bezahlt und du bist im grossen nichts  ! =) thx blizz


----------



## Arilanda (29. Januar 2008)

Wie schon angesprochen, was ist mit der zwischenmenschlichen Liebe, ja n811 mädls aber nicht so mein Ding, Menschen? Die haben alle nen fetten arsch :>, schließt somit die Zwerginnen gleich mit aus. Gnome!? Die platzen doch dabei :/, Draenei? Uha ne danke, Frauen mit Schwanz ist nicht so mein Ding. Dann wären da noch die Orcs mhh, etwas arg grün und der Mundgeruch... ne danke, Tauren!? *schauder* ich bin ja Tierlieb aber da hört die Liebe dann doch auf. Untote, na mhh, wären wenigstens schlank, aber nu ja, das klappern dabei stört doch schon etwas. Blutelfen, mhh ok, aber die haben wieder solche lange Ohren aber kommt wohl am ehesten von allem in betracht. Ach ja die Trolle, nu ja, Frauen mit Hufe waren mir noch nie wirklich koscher. Dazu sollte man ja bedenken, die Charactervielfalt.... es sehen doch alle Charaktere mehr oder weniger gleich aus, da weißt doch nicht wirklich mehr wenn Du über die Straße läufst mit wem Du jetzt usw... das kann Böse ins Auge gehen! Da hilft nur eines, Namen über Dir einblenden :>

Also schon alleine aus dem Gesichtspunkt heraus, nenene.

Ansonsten, na ich weis nicht. Hört sich ja nett an, so als Druide die Welt durchstreifen, aber dann gehts los, als Katze brauchst erstmal ne Zeckenhalsband, dann musst dich entwurmen lassen... dann der Bär, yes, ist doch ganz nett aber, mhh hier gilt auch, entwurmen, zecken usw.... die Sturmkrähe! Ja das wär was feines, anderen beim fliegen nen Häufchen aufn Kopf setzen! Aber dann gibts da wieder die Vogelpest, gilt im übrigen auch für die Zisch Bum Bäng Moonkin Eule, wird man schnell wieder zum Opfer... Ach ja der Baum, gibts ja auch noch, aber da hast dann mit Vöggeln die dir nen Haufen in die Krone setzen und Borkenkäfern zu kämpfen, und wehe es gibt mal ne Dürre oder Waldbrand :/. Ahh, ganz vergessen die Normalform gibts ja auch noch, bringt dann nur nicht so viel, nu ja Lange Spaziergänge durch den Wald sind drinne...

Dann gibts da noch nen Fetten Draenei Schamane! Aber da gehts schon wieder los, Geisterwolf, ob Geisterwölfe auch Zecken haben können? Wie schauts mit entwurmen aus!?!?! Mhh ok fällt schon mal wieder weg, ich schluck doch keine Entwurmpillen von denen man durchfall bekommt und trag nen stinkendes Zeckenhalsband. Ok, aber es gibt ja noch die normale Spielform. Schwere Rüstung, die beim rennen leicht scheppert, in der Sonne erstrahlt, das wär doch was feines. Aber STOP! Was ist wenns regnet!? Das Ding rostet doch zusammen und am schluss kommst nur noch quitschend daher, aber ok, kann ja auch Lederoutfit anziehen *hrhr*. Na aber dann sind da noch die Hufe, die musst Dir dann wohl regelmäßig beim Schmied neu beschlagen lassen wenn die alten abgelaufen sind, erstmal schweineteuer, zweitens, ich will mir keine Nägel in Fuß hauen lassen :/. Zu guter letzt dann noch der schwanz, wo leg ich den beim schlafen hin!? Mhh somit fällt die Klasse dann auch mal weg :/.

Jetzt hab ichs, ich werd Magier, und mach meinen eigenen Brot & Wasser Stand auf und verdien ein Vermögen. Aber dann *boing* Max. Goldgrenze erreicht (liegt bei 2hundertirgendetwastausend). Was mache ich dann? Und verdammt wie transporttiere ich so viel gold mit mir :/. Also die Geschäftsidee vom Brot & Wasser Drive in auch gestorben. 

Ja, Schurke, hahaha, Funklasse, der hat doch was, aber immer von hinten an den Gegner ran? Hat irgendwie nen seltsmmen beigeschmack das ganze. Sich stetig auf zehnspitzend schleichend leicht tänzelnd durch die Welt bewegend, nene dazu Lack&Leder Stuff tragen, *schauder* ok, auch gestorben.

Jäger!!! Pew Pew Klasse! Hat doch was feines, durch die Welt ziehen, stetig einen Begleiter mit sich dabei, einsam überleben, mit den Tieren schlafen und, uha, ne da fängts schon wieder an, da rennst mit so nem Wollknäul von Bär oder Wolf durch die Welt und das blöde ding fängt sich Flöhe ein, Haleluja, hast dann auch gleich mal drauf. Dann musst den die ganze zeit fütter, und das schlimmste, 1000 Pfeile/Patronen mit sich rumschleppen und die Kettenrüstung die im Regen wieder einrostet, also nix mit freie Welt erforschen... Außer Du lässt Dir das Teil verzinken.

Also ich kann es drehen und wenden wie ich will, aber irgendwie kann ich mich für die Welt von Azeroth nicht so wirklich begeistern, ich bleib in meinem RL, es ist schön im VL abzutauchen, aber noch schöner im RL wieder aufzutauchen und die dortigen Vorzüge zu genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Pumajäger (29. Januar 2008)

Klar sofort!!!

Vorrausgesetzt man bekommt davon nicht Kopfweh und man hat keine Probleme mit Schule sondern lernt alles durch einen Goldenen Kreis um sich herum der nur kurz aufleuchtet (ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine^^)!!!

Ein Leben ohne Probleme warum nicht??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (29. Januar 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Würde ich zu 99,99% machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist irgendwie bedenklich.

Was genau ist denn so im Sack, Korgor?


----------



## Daywa (29. Januar 2008)

Assul schrieb:


> Schöne NachtelfenLadys? auf jeden!
> 
> =)





Grishnagh schrieb:


> Jepp, würde tauschen.
> 
> Klasse: Krieger, Schurke oder Jäger




So, kombinieren wir! Du Schurke kommst von hinten und stehst auf Nachtelfen Ladys... böse Mischung.. böse böse..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haerton (29. Januar 2008)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> Oo
> Nach 10min wirste von nem Rogue gebasht und dann?



und dann wird er belebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ma ganz ehrlich .. auf diese ganzen laufq`s unso hätt ich ma garnit bock ^^


----------



## Occasus (29. Januar 2008)

Würde zu 50% wollen. Die anderen 50% sind Fam, Freunde etc.

Wäre dann ein Blutelfen Hexenmeister mit ner schönen Blutelfen Magierin. ^.^
Wäre aber schon toll!


----------



## Lewa (29. Januar 2008)

ich denk ich würds machen, dann hab ich null sorgen und dann zocke ich world of menschcraft^^


----------



## StolenTheRogue (29. Januar 2008)

Unglaublich wie wenig manche davon halten meinen threat richtig zu lesen(

a) die wesen wie nachtelfen wären aus fleisch und blut also nix mit pixeltitten...
b)ALLE vorzüge der RL welt sowie ALLE vorzüge des spiels...basht dich einer weg----> geistheiler und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
c) no flame pls...


----------



## Grishnagh (29. Januar 2008)

Daywa schrieb:


> So, kombinieren wir! Du Schurke kommst von hinten und stehst auf Nachtelfen Ladys... böse Mischung.. böse böse..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähem, Dir ist bewußt, dass Du die Aussagen von zwei verschiedenen Personen kombiniert hast, ja?

Aber vergessen wir das mal, was ist daran so böse? *fg*


----------



## simion (29. Januar 2008)

Muhahahahaha


----------



## Artista Clan (29. Januar 2008)

Würd ich sofort rein.
Meine Familie würde mir zwar fehlen aber wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt wie aufregend es in Azeroth oder der Scherbenwelt ist, wäre das sehr verlockend.
Die bisherigen Berufe Altenpfleger oder Koch waren total langweilig.
Dort wäre jeden Tag die Hölle los.
Ausserdem könnte ich endlich mal Malfurion, Tyrande oder.. ok, Illidan eher weniger.. guten Tag sagen.
Meine klasse wäre Schurke.
Beruf Lederer und Kürschner, weis nicht ob ich mich in jede Instanz wagen würde und eine gute Rüstung kann nicht schaden.


----------



## serdar (29. Januar 2008)

Ich würds machen.
Magier
Troll oder Blutelf


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (29. Januar 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Würde ich zu 99,99% machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




auch, da ich kaum interesse von rl habe und es gibt auch vvvvvvvvvvvviiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeelllllllllll zu wenig sachen was mir spass macht
genau erklären kann ich euch nicht und ihr werdet es eh nicht verstehen


----------



## Frank-414 (29. Januar 2008)

2-Wochen-Abenteuerurlaub in Azeroth: OK...

Aber sonst ist mir das RL doch wesentlich lieber...!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und verklärt das Ganze mal nicht zu sehr: _WoW_ ist Mittelalter mit Fantasy-Elementen. Wollt Ihr wirklich in einer Welt ohne Kanalisation leben? Wasser aus dem Brunnen holen? Beim Verlassen der Heimat "Freiwild" für allerlei Gesindel werden? Klingt vielleicht anfangs ganz nett wenn man im RL gerade mal nicht so zurecht kommt, aber das "romantische Mittelalter" hält kein Neuzeitling lange durch...!!!


----------



## Onyxien (29. Januar 2008)

noway mein rL ist zu schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber für so mache tage wo man denkt: " das leben ist nen scheiß spiel, aber mit verdammt geiler grafik "
wäre es mal schön kurz zu tauschen.

Schurke Blutelf


----------



## Grishnagh (29. Januar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> .... und ihr werdet es eh nicht verstehen



Ich schätze, hier sind genügend, die das können. Glaubt man manchmal garnicht.




Frank-414 schrieb:


> Und verklärt das Ganze mal nicht zu sehr: _WoW_ ist Mittelalter mit Fantasy-Elementen. Wollt Ihr wirklich in einer Welt ohne Kanalisation leben? Wasser aus dem Brunnen holen? Beim Verlassen der Heimat "Freiwild" für allerlei Gesindel werden? Klingt vielleicht anfangs ganz nett wenn man im RL gerade mal nicht so zurecht kommt, aber das "romantische Mittelalter" hält kein Neuzeitling lange durch...!!!



Zugegeben, die von Dir angesprochenen Sachen sind ganz nett, aber ich würde den Deal trotzdem eingehen. Spätestens nach 'nem Monat hat man sich an sowas gewöhnt, behaupte ich jetzt ganz dreist!
Und das Wasser kann Dir ja der nette Magier von nebenan liefern ^^ Überhaupt, mit Magie könnte man vermutlich noch ganz andere Sachen anstellen.


----------



## eiszwerg (29. Januar 2008)

Grishnagh schrieb:


> Ich schätze, hier sind genügend, die das können. Glaubt man manchmal garnicht.
> Zugegeben, die von Dir angesprochenen Sachen sind ganz nett, aber ich würde den Deal trotzdem eingehen. Spätestens nach 'nem Monat hat man sich an sowas gewöhnt, behaupte ich jetzt ganz dreist!
> Und das Wasser kann Dir ja der nette Magier von nebenan liefern ^^ Überhaupt, mit Magie könnte man vermutlich noch ganz andere Sachen anstellen.




jaja magier sind immer die getränke märkte^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Januar 2008)

> Und verklärt das Ganze mal nicht zu sehr: WoW ist Mittelalter mit Fantasy-Elementen. Wollt Ihr wirklich in einer Welt ohne Kanalisation leben? Wasser aus dem Brunnen holen? Beim Verlassen der Heimat "Freiwild" für allerlei Gesindel werden? Klingt vielleicht anfangs ganz nett wenn man im RL gerade mal nicht so zurecht kommt, aber das "romantische Mittelalter" hält kein Neuzeitling lange durch...!!!



Hm wenn ich mir das so durchlese, denk ich mir, wirste besser Magier. Dann kann ich mir das Wasser selbst casten. = )

edit.: okay bin wohl nicht der erste der auf die Idee kam :3


----------



## dragon1 (29. Januar 2008)

30%JA 
70%NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN
wenn schon dan pala 
will keine auf die fresse kriegen^^


----------



## Trunks89 (29. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 los geht auf in die andere welt die hier ist langweillig


----------



## Daywa (29. Januar 2008)

Grishnagh schrieb:


> Ähem, Dir ist bewußt, dass Du die Aussagen von zwei verschiedenen Personen kombiniert hast, ja?
> 
> Aber vergessen wir das mal, was ist daran so böse? *fg*




Wieso sollte mir das nicht bewusst sein? Und was spielt das btw für ne Rolle? Hab nur 2 Comments kombiniert ^^


----------



## Zultharox (29. Januar 2008)

Ich seh das 50% ja und 50% nein.

Pro:

Die Welt dort wäre bestimmt sehr schön und interessant mit Elfen, Gnomen, Drachen und Orcs.

Und man könnte richtig kämpfen oder Magier sein.

Kontra: 

Wenn man für immer stirbt ist das Leben dort wohl sehr kurz.

Und ein Leben im Mittelalter ist allgemein nicht so ansprechend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mineros (29. Januar 2008)

erster Nuzter: wenn ich tauschen würde würde ich gerne mit meine Nachtelfen Kriegerin Lindera

zweiter nutzer wenn ich tauschen würde würde ich gerne mit meine Draenei Paladina

dritter Nutzer wenn ich taschen würde dann würde ich gerne mit meinen Untoten krieger Donnacken


----------



## Nuramon94 (29. Januar 2008)

hi,
also ich würde auch nciht für immer tauschen wollen... aber wenn ich (wie schon vorgeschlagen) portale zwischen dieser und der World of Warcraft nutzen könnte wäre ich auf der Stelle dabei^^ nur würde ich mir erhoffen, dass ein taure nichtmehr von einem Gnomkrieger auf den Huf getreten wird und umfällt. 
Wenn ich die Wahl hätte währe ich Tauren (natürlich) Jäger (juhu eigenes Pet)



Grüße,
Nuramon94 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderlady (29. Januar 2008)

hm naja in echt epische schlachten^^ mehr feeling in echt auf greifen reiten^^ kämpfe hautnah?? aufjedenfall^^ vorallem als dudu isses bestimmt lustig^^


----------



## Wer?Wulf (29. Januar 2008)

ick glob dis wär auch nix für mich 
z.b. als krieger oder paladin den ganzen tag so schwere klamotten tragen zu müssen und vllt. auch noch nen schild oder ne riesige axt daruaf hätte ich kein bock xDD würde wenn dann als magier oder priester unterwegs sein wollen mit schönen leichten klammotten. und auf jeden fall auf einen rp server man wird ja so schon genug genervt vom iwelchen ****** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das essen hier würde ich auch vermissen xDD
mich den ganzen tag von Knusperschlangen ernähren wäre nich so in meinem sinn  ^^

MfG Wer?Wulf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midnighttalker (29. Januar 2008)

wenn es ein zurück gibt würd ich es machen, ansonsten bleib ich mal lieber hier wo ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (29. Januar 2008)

Nein nie im Leben würd ich Tauschen dafür is mir meine Fam und Freundin viel zu wichtig, so zwischen durch mal bei n bissel WoW entpannen und gut aber mein Leben dort verbringen ???

Nein Danke


----------



## Panasori (29. Januar 2008)

eigentlih ne coole idee^^aber ich glaube ich würde nich tauschen für immer sondern nur mal für paar stunden..


----------



## IamNotJesus (29. Januar 2008)

also ich würd auf jeden tauschen, da mein rl eh voll am sack is. außerdem was wäre geiler als mit nem magier durch den wald zu klaufen und unachtsame murlocs am strand mit nem feuerball bruzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder ein dicker Krieger, mit nem großen schwert oder nem schild und nem schwert, kommt drauf an ob man fiese bosse wie ony oder ragnaros tanken muss oder einfach mal illidan eins " vors fressbrett zwiebeln" soll, wie es der eröffner diese threads schon gesagt hat   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Grogon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlagueKrag (29. Januar 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Würde ich zu 99,99% machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Boar alder du bist ja krass ... spring ausn fenster ist auch ne lösung ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daely (29. Januar 2008)

Ich würde nicht Tauschen,
ausser es gäbe in WoW:

-Drogen
-Frauen (Damit ist der "Kontakt" gemeint..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wär sicher mal nice zu sehen wie das so ist wenn WOW richtig wäre.
Aber natürlich nicht für immer, vlt mal für 1 Woche, allerhöchstens..


----------



## derWizi (29. Januar 2008)

werd schamane. da kannste dir jede menge drogen reinpfeifen.


ich würd auf keine fall gehen. gibt viel zu viele monster da.


----------



## Merlord (29. Januar 2008)

Ich würde es   auf jedenfall machen^^


Ich wäre Schurke...


----------



## Goerni (29. Januar 2008)

HM=)

Ich wär ne Blutelf Pala oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte schon immer mal wissen wie es sit an den eigenen Titten zu spielen xD

Nö, im Ernst:
Ich würd das gar nicht wollen:
1. Sauhartes Leben
2. Andauernd schmerzen weil i. so ein Mistviech auf lvl 5 hinter mir her läuft und mir in den fuß beissen will -.-
3. Was würd ich ohne PC machen oO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (29. Januar 2008)

geile Idee.
Wer wäre nicht der Held den er in real verkörpert oder der looser der dann groß ist.
Aber REAL ist viel zu wichtig für mich.


----------



## Varek Varsson (29. Januar 2008)

das ist nicht böse gemeint aber was hast du geraucht um dir so eine frage zu stellen und so ein thema zu eröffnen?ich denke du bist gerade dabei wie viele andere die wirklichkeit aus den augen zu verlieren BZW. das game(ja WoW ist nur ein SPIEL) zu ernst zu nehmen.

einfach mal drüber nachdenken ohne WoW hast du erheblich mehr zeit glaub mir^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Varek


----------



## Sarazan (29. Januar 2008)

Ich find sich allein den gedanken zu machn scho sehr komisch und nein ich mag wow aba ich würde NIE mein rl dagegen eintauschen


----------



## DrParallax (29. Januar 2008)

hm...

naja also ich würd eigentlich schon gehen und würde gar net mal so viele nachteile sehen... ich mein es gibt ja drachen und magie und so und von dem her is auch der tod net schlimm weil man kann ja wie bei shakes und fidget gesehen mit dem hammer der auferstehung wiederbelebt werden... ein anderer heilt deine verletzungen wenn du kurz vorm verrecken bist und ich mein das mittelalterische leben wird ja durch zauber alla harry potter auch vereinfacht weil als imba mage fliegt der krug alleine zum brunnen und holt wasser....

allerdings würd ich das psychologisch so bewerten: man stelle sich vor man lebt wirklich da... was würden dann die software schmieden von sturmwind auf den markt werfen (soweit es welche gibt)... wahrscheinlich spiele bei denen man in komischen fahrzeugen sitzt, die eine magische flüssigkeit, benzin genannt, verbrauchen und hätte mechanische flugmaschinen die einer seltsamen physik gehorchen und man müsste jeden tag pünktlich um 7 aufstehen.... und da würden dann auch die leute am marktplatz hocken und einer würde fragen... hey wenn es gehen würde, würdest du dann in die welt mit dem benzin und der physik und so gehen wollen und die antworten wären ähnlich.... man will halt immer in einer fantasy welt und was fantasy is bestimmt eben das was real is... 

und wegen freunde und familie... da man ja irgendwie unsterblich ist (außer der große gott von was weiß ich klickt auf den löschen button) würde man nach langer zeit auch die etzigen vergessen und dort neue finden.... also persönlich würde ich die welt hier noch a weng länger probieren und dann mal die andere anspielen^^...


mfg parallax


----------



## Ähmm (29. Januar 2008)

Daely schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht Tauschen,
> ausser es gäbe in WoW:
> 
> -Drogen
> ...


 

*Hust* Trolle *hust* Mojo *hust*

Ich sollte mal zum Arzt gehn...


----------



## Thug (29. Januar 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Würde ich zu 99,99% machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dem schliesse ich mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (29. Januar 2008)

Ich würde tauschen, aber nur für gewisse Zeit.... ein Monat wäre noch in Ordnung... beste Klasse zum Überleben wäre meines Erachtens nach der MAGIER...


Brot + Wasser zaubern -> Verkaufen -> REICH XD


----------



## Dunham (29. Januar 2008)

Thunderlady schrieb:


> hm naja in echt epische schlachten^^ mehr feeling in echt auf greifen reiten^^ kämpfe hautnah?? aufjedenfall^^ vorallem als dudu isses bestimmt lustig^^



nä^^
überall flöhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phoenix Craven (29. Januar 2008)

Wie so oft möchte man immer das haben, was man nicht hat bzw haben kann.
Zugegeben: Es klingt verlockend, wenn man auf einmal in der WOW-Welt leben würde, schließlich gibt es dort nicht die Probleme die wir hier haben. 
Aber es würden sich neue ergeben, die man jetzt einfach nicht sieht oder bedenkt - so ist es ja meistens: Was man hat wird als zu gering angesehen, also strebt man etwas anderem entgegen und macht sich dadurch nur selber wirr

Ich würde daher nicht tauschen.
So ist WOW eine möglichkeit den Alltag für eine kurze Zeit hinter sich zu laßen und verzaubert jedes mal aufs neue. Würde WOW nun zu meinem Alltäglichen Leben würden hätte ich ja nix mehr zum 'flüchten'!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostbitten (29. Januar 2008)

ich würd schon allein wegen der tatsache dass es in wow kein Metal gibt nicht wechseln wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. @Lurok: nazis raus


----------



## tschilpi (29. Januar 2008)

Uff, nein danke, dann könnte ich nicht aus einer Stadt gehen ohne gerade umgebracht zu werden..


----------



## Don vom See (29. Januar 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Würde ich zu 99,99% machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das tut mir Leid. Lass Dich ned unterkriegen dann kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten.


----------



## Draco1985 (29. Januar 2008)

Varek schrieb:


> das ist nicht böse gemeint aber was hast du geraucht um dir so eine frage zu stellen und so ein thema zu eröffnen?ich denke du bist gerade dabei wie viele andere die wirklichkeit aus den augen zu verlieren BZW. das game(ja WoW ist nur ein SPIEL) zu ernst zu nehmen.
> 
> einfach mal drüber nachdenken ohne WoW hast du erheblich mehr zeit glaub mir^^
> 
> ...



Sorry, Thema verfehlt. WoW selbst mag "nur" ein Spiel sein, aber die Welt dahinter soll (oder sollte einmal) mehr sein als nur der Hintergrund für Pixel-Schlachten.

In einem Rollenspiel geht es gerade darum, sich in eine andere Welt reinzudenken, so zu handeln als würde man darin leben (zumindest für die Zeit, die man spielt). Insofern ist die Frage schon berechtigt und Antworten à la "Du hast doch ein Rad ab, solche Fragen zu stellen!" beweisen nur, wie fantasielos und (sorry) arm die Spielergemeinde von WoW ist. Solche Leute hätten am besten nie ein RPG angefasst, weil sie nicht verstehen, dass es um mehr gehen kann als lila Items.

Zum Thema: Mich erinnert die Fragestellung frappierend an das Buch "Schattenjagd" von Wolfgang Hohlbein. Insofern werde ich die Vorstellung nicht los, dass man in einer feindlichen Welt landen würde, aber statt als hochgezüchteter Krieger oder mächtiger Zauberer plötzlich nur noch ein armes Würstchen ist, das kaum ne Waffe stemmen kann (wie im RL eben). Und dann permanent in dieser Welt leben mit der Chance auf einen schnellen Tod? Lieber nicht.

Da bevorzuge ich die Trekkie-Lösung: Ab aufs Holodeck und solange nicht wieder irgendein Computersystem austickt kann man jederzeit ne Pause machen, die Spielwelt verlassen und das schlimmste was einem passieren kann ist ein "Game Over" samt Neustart.
Natürlich hat man trotzdem alle Vorteile einer "echten" Welt (körperliche Genüsse wurden ja schon als gutes Beispiel genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## genitur (29. Januar 2008)

also viele meine ja: wow is nur ein spiel/ rl is viel wichtiger/ jeder der das machen würde ist bekloppt...


ABER!
es geht ja darum, dass wow dann gar kein fiktives spiel mehr wäre. es wäre dann die realität, in der man alles so machen kann, wie auch im echten leben... also natürlich sollte man wow und rl auseinander halten und natürlich ist rl auch wichtiger, aber wenn es darum gehen würde, in ein wow einzutauchen in dem es möglich wäre all das zu erleben, was man im echten leben auch erleben kann, nur viel spannender eben... dann würde ich natürlich nach azeroth ziehen 
einziger nachteil: es gibt noch kein housing in wow^^


PS: denkt mal daran, dass man in wow nicht richtig sterben kann... (geistheiler^^)  und, dass alle nacht-bzw blutelelfen eine perfekte figur haben xD


----------



## Loboo (29. Januar 2008)

vorstellen könnte ichs mir schon... 
ich würde aber dann lieber allie sein un nit son stinkender taure oder so^^
am liebsten mensch.. und ich würde mich wahrscheinlich dann nur in den hauptstädten rumtreiben bei soviel was in wow kräucht und fläuscht ne ^^ 
achso zu meiner rasser denke ich mal schurke damit ich mich schon ausn staub machen kann^^


----------



## theriggiboy (29. Januar 2008)

schurke!!!!
aber hat kein sinn zu tauschen leb ja in azeroth eh scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als jobs kürschner und berbau , die sind ja immer gefragt werde ich ned so schnell  arbeitslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeNoova (29. Januar 2008)

NOT!

lebe da 5min und dann kommt jemand an gibt mir eine auf die fresse und ich bin tot, klasse!

Nur kriege, keine hygiene, keine politik keine technik, alles gay :X


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (30. Januar 2008)

euch ist schon bewusst wenn man ein mann in rl ist wird man auch keine frau in anderen welt? o.O


----------



## Dunathan (30. Januar 2008)

also wenn das ginge so wie so ne art virtuelle realität  würd ich auf keinen fall den char spielen den ich zurzeit spiele hab keine lust verkloppt verprügelt weggekickt verbrannt eingefroren vergiftet etc. zu werden  als tank hat man da kein schönes leben xD


----------



## KICKASSEZ (30. Januar 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Gute Idee eigentlich..
> 
> Überlegung ist es wert, wobei mir meine Freundin+Fam sehr am Herzen liegen wobei
> 
> ...



genial.. so hätt ichs auch gern.. selbst entscheiden.. ich oder freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (30. Januar 2008)

@Threaderöffner: Naja, alleine die Vorstellung das sich jemand sowas vorstellen kann ist irgendwie bizarr, wenn nicht gar beängstlich.

Ich glaube du spielst zuviel und nimmst das Game zu ernst. Mach mal wieder halblang...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2008)

ich würde es nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wenn doch 
wäre ich ein zwerg, dann könnte ich mir die ganzen tauren schönsaufen 
und die ganze zeit BREIT auf meinem Widder herumreiten.


----------



## Finnje (30. Januar 2008)

Also...
Um mal reinzuschnuppern, sicherlich. Aber auf Dauer keinesfalls.
Dafür gibt es ja auch ein schönes Hobby: LARP.
Wer mal Lust hat, ein Wochenende in eine andere Rolle zu schlüpfen, ist da genau richtig aufgehoben.

Falls es mir gestattet ist, werde ich mal den Youtube-Link zum Trailer von Conquest of Mythodea posten, wo ich dieses Jahr auch wieder sein werde.
Zuletzt wäre noch zu sagen, das alles was da zu sehen ist, ein Hobby ist und dementsprechend die Kostüme gut oder eben auch nicht so gut sind.
Eins aber stimmt in jedem Fall: Es vermittelt eine wunderbare Atmosphäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trailer vom Conquest of Mythodea 2008


----------



## razaros (30. Januar 2008)

also ich würds gern machen aba nua wenn man rein und raus gehen könnte wann man will für immer würd ichs nich machen wäre aba sicher nicht schlecht da xD


----------



## Drezy (30. Januar 2008)

auf dauer wäre das ganze gemorde ziemlich langweilig


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2008)

Drezy schrieb:


> auf dauer wäre das ganze gemorde ziemlich langweilig



ähm wow besteht ned nur aus morden und pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du kannst auch quest erfüllen oder einfach mal wieder nen funraid machen und und und
es gibt ewig viele sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (30. Januar 2008)

also, in so eine Welt einzutauchen,oder in so einer Welt zu leben ist nicht zu vergleichen...
man kann das ja zeitlich ungefähr vergleichen zwischen dem Heute und dem Mittelalter.die meisten hier würden ja gar nicht mit der Umstellung zurechtkommen...
ich fang mal in meiner Liste der Unterschiede von wow zum rl mit unwichtigen Veränderungen an und steiger mich dann:
1.kein Handy,kein Telefon,kein Fernseher,kein Auto
2. kein Luxus(wie z.B.kein fliessend Wasser,keine sanitären Anlagen,keine Heizung,kein E-Herd oder Mikrowelle)
2.kein Strom und somit auch keine elektronischen Geräte
3.keine Sozialunterstützung(sprich kein Arbeitslosengeld,keine Krankenversicherung,Arzt kann man sich vlt net leisten,kein Krankenhaus,etc.) 
4.jeder müsste arbeiten um zu überleben 
5.ständige Angst vorm Tod, da wow eine Welt des Krieges ist...
mir würden noch mehr Punkte einfallen,aber ich denke die Punkte reichen um die meisten eines besseren zu belehren ihr bequemes Leben mit so einer Welt zu tauschen...
und da ja alle Helden wären, die in wow eintauchen wollen, müssten sie sich auch gleich an Kampfeinsätzen beteiligen.dazu sage ich nur:eine Schlacht am PC mag ja spannend und interessant sein,aber nur wer ein Krieg wirklich mitgemacht hat kennt auch dessen Schrecken und Grausamkeit und die allgegenwärtige, lähmende Angst der nächste zu sein, der unter Schmerzen stirbt


----------



## Uranius (30. Januar 2008)

Für ne kurze Zeit wieso auch nicht.
Mir persönlich würd aber wahrscheinlich recht schnell einiges fehlen.
Geruchssinn, Geschmackssinn, Herzschlag usw.
Vorallem, zeig mir ma die schöne dralle Blutelfin die sich dem untoten Krieger hingibt?
Nice gedacht, aber mit dem Wissen von hier, keine Chance.


----------



## Aelthas (30. Januar 2008)

Also ich wäre versucht es zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das nix damit zu tun das ich zu viel spiele oder so... denn es gibt sehr viele Romane die genau so etwas beschreiben. Einer oder mehrere Protagonisten werden in eine Fantasywelt geworfen und müssen dort zurecht kommen (z.B. die Narnia-Reihe oder Herren von Fionawar).
Solche Gedankenspiele hab ich mit meinem Kumpels früher oft gespielt, aber da hatten wir als Ziel unsere Paper&Pen-Rollenspielwelten.

Gerne wäre ich ein Held in so einer Welt, aber wie z.B. shadow24 schreibt wären die Unterschiede zu unsere Welt heute doch eklatant. Und ob wir verweichlichten Mitglieder einer postmodernen Industriegesellschaft lang überleben würden halte ich für zumindest unwahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber in meinen Träumen bin ich der Paladin in seiner strahlenden Rüstung der Seite an Seite mit seinen Kameraden auszieht um die Welt zu retten. Die Versung ist einfach zu schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unsere heutige Gesellschaft bietet mir einfach zu wenig Werte und man wird zuviel hintenherum manipuliert, arbeitet nur für Andere und Zuviele haben nur den Ellebogen für ihre Mitmenschen übrig.
Da wäre so eine Welt mit klaren Werten und Fronten viel schöner und wenn ich ausziehe die Welt zu retten weiss ich wenigstens das ich etwas sinnvolles mache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Aelthas/Frank


----------



## D3L1GHT (30. Januar 2008)

Hm, ich mein, ich mag mein RL, aber ich bin auch ein ganz enormer lore freak.

Ich würd zu 51% tauschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich glaub, ich würde ein Menschen Magier, der zu den Orks überläuft sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als erstes würde ich dann zu Thrall gehen und Saurfang.


----------



## Grimmrog (30. Januar 2008)

Wär schon cool, in so ner fantasywelt zu leben, nur wnen man da abkratzt, wär man auch für immer tot, und es würden B nicht dauernd Mobs spawnen, also hätten alle "Helden" entweder bald ins Gras gebissen, oder Ihre ganze Umwelt umgebracht, würde also selbst, wnen man die Fantasywelt Real macht nicht wirklich funktionieren, deshalb isses ne Fantasywelt. Schließlich brennt auch niemand wenn er nen Pyro abbekommt. In den meisten fantasywelten ist eben einfach das besiegen von gegnern, eine eigentlich Brutale ermordung von Tieren Menschne und allem was es noch so gibt. Also ist sie nicht schön, sondern nur Grausam. Und wer kocht denn dann rihtig?Holz hacken musste auch, nur das Fantasywelt Spiel ist wirklich angenehm, alles andere Wäre wohl noch härteres Leben als es im RL wär.


----------



## Tpohrl (30. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bester mindfuck!

/vote bizarrestes Thema


----------



## StolenTheRogue (30. Januar 2008)

Tpohrl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> bester mindfuck!
> ...



Haha...
Und nein mann wäre NICHT tod...zum 2ten mal...
geistheiler und go!
PS: ALLE vorteile der rl welt (sex etc)
Und alle der wow welt..


----------



## Grimmrog (30. Januar 2008)

Dann wär es quasi das paradies, da keiner Sterben kann, und es keine wirklichen Nachteile gibt, selbst die Verwandten hab ich dann ja, da die bei sowas sicher mitkommen in die WoW-Paradieswelt


----------



## Athanasios12 (30. Januar 2008)

Ich denke switchen wäre ok. So a´la Holodeck auf der Enterprise.
Könnte mich dann bloss nicht entscheiden, weil ansich ja der Druide dann am besten wäre, da am vielseitigsten, aber wer ist schon gern ne Kuh?

Würde schon gerne mal in Stratholm einlaufen und dem Baron  auf die 12 hauen und ihm sein Pferd klauen, der nervt mich schon lange.


----------



## Athanasios12 (30. Januar 2008)

Wenn die Verwandten mitkommen würden, wäre meine Schwiegermutter sicher General Drakkisath...


----------



## shadow24 (30. Januar 2008)

Aber in meinen Träumen bin ich der Paladin in seiner strahlenden Rüstung der Seite an Seite mit seinen Kameraden auszieht um die Welt zu retten. Die Versung ist einfach zu schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unsere heutige Gesellschaft bietet mir einfach zu wenig Werte und man wird zuviel hintenherum manipuliert, arbeitet nur für Andere und Zuviele haben nur den Ellebogen für ihre Mitmenschen übrig.
Da wäre so eine Welt mit klaren Werten und Fronten viel schöner und wenn ich ausziehe die Welt zu retten weiss ich wenigstens das ich etwas sinnvolles mache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Aelthas/Frank
[/quote]
reich mir die Hand Waffenbruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
seh ich als Pala genauso...hab früher auch davon geträumt die Welt zu wechseln.wie z.B. bei der Unendlichen Geschichte, oder wie im (ziemlichen unbekannten) Film Die Brüder Löwenherz...
naja, es bleibt halt dabei in die Wow-Welt einzutauchen um zumindest da seine Werte zu vertreten.egal ob man belächelt oder bemitleidet wird...ich steh jedenfalls dazu...


----------



## Shadowdragen (30. Januar 2008)

Glar würd ich das machen ABER nur wen man auch wieder zu rück kann in sein RL ansonsten
nein da bleib Ich lieber in RL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JosAngel (30. Januar 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Würde ich zu 99,99% machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es werden keine Medaillien verliehen wer am besten rumjammern kann oder wem es am schlechtesten geht...
Sondern darum, alles was im Leben passiert zu meistern und nach vorne zu schauen.
Vergangenheit ist vergangen, schau nach vorne und bemitleide dich nicht selber.
Such dir Freunde oder kauf dir en Hund und schmeiß deinen PC weg um wieder am "Leben" teilzuhaben...!

Back 2 Topic:
Es is eh nich machbar, also wäre es mysisch darüber zu diskutieren, aber k...

Niemals...!!!

Das Leben mag zwar hart und sehr ungerecht sein, aber es hat ne nette Grafik...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (30. Januar 2008)

Spielst du zu viel WoW?


----------



## saphyroth (30. Januar 2008)

hmmm interessante überlegung... wär sicher unterhaltsam. Mit einer bedingung: man stirbt so wie in wow( also return to leiche =leben) das wärs^^ wenn dann wär ich ein mage und würde eine reisegesellschaft aufmachen. port nach hawaii all inclusive  (also mit manakeksen) heute nur 10g! 
Aber...dann könnt ich ja garned mehr wow spielen! gut vergiss es


----------



## Pymonte (30. Januar 2008)

naja, wenns wie ne art parallel universum wär (eben auch real und kein Spiel) würd ich vermutlich wechseln, natürlich als Mensch Magier. Aber nur wenn ich dann dort auchn Held bin und nich irgend ein trotteliger Bauer der Rüben anbaut... Das kann ich auch im RL haben xD


----------



## DerMavgier (30. Januar 2008)

also die idee ist geil. lese die bücher und wer hat keine lust mal nen feuerball zu zaubern oder sich einfach mal zu blinzeln?
aber mal im ernst. schöne welt ok. aber nach na zeit wäre es auch wieder das normale leben. wo bleibt der reiz wenn man tagtäglich zaubern könnte oder sich in nen bär verwandeln oder so?

wenn ich in wow wäre eäre ich nen mage. denke aber mensch. und wer sagt denn das man krieg machen muss? man kann acuh als bauer nen schönes leben haben oder als händler. krieg wäre nix für mich. zu gefährlich^^
aber mal mit nem orc zu plaudern oder nem gnom. geile idee.

aber für immer? wow ist ja mehr oder weniger mittelalter....und da war die hygiene nciht soo toll^^

naja so als wochenendurlaub gerne aber nicht für immer. zauberei und monster klingen verlockend, sind aber gefährlich und irgendwann acuh gewwohnheit


----------



## StolenTheRogue (30. Januar 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Spielst du zu viel WoW?



falls du mich meinst...ne ich spiele in der woche ca 8 stunden....(nicht pro tag sondern auf die ganze woche bezogen)
Man nennt das fantasy....aber danke für den kläglichen versuch einer typischen unterstellung..


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Januar 2008)

für meinen geschmack gibts da zuviel tot und verletzung und zuwenig computer^^ also hier im rl bleiben und das andere nur spielen


----------



## Galadith (30. Januar 2008)

ehrlich gesagt würde ich tauschen und auf den alles scheißen^^.

naja schon doof meine familie und so im stich lassen, aber naja dafür bekommt man ersatz in gilde etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich würd zu 100% tauschen

naja ich wär dann gern nen tauren krieger und würd mich voll ins getümmel werfen und gern auch bosse tanken, da ich es gern habe wenn leute von mir abhängig sind ^^


----------



## StolenTheRogue (30. Januar 2008)

Stellt euch vor..

Stress mit der frau den eltern der schule der arbeit den freunden oder sonstige gründe unzufrieden zu sein...
jetzt kommt ein morpheusverschnitt in form eines tauren der euch 2 pillen anbietet oder dergleichen..

ich würds dann denke ich doch tun...
Mensch magier oder n811 schurke
oder mensch hexer? hrhrhr


----------



## Imperator22 (30. Januar 2008)

Es ist ja nicht Umsonst eine Fantasie-Welt in der alles "perfekt" erscheint...

...oder warum spielen 10 Millionen Menschen WoW???

Eine Antwort dazu, ob ich tauschen würde.... wie gesagt Fantasie-Welt .... deswegen spielen es so viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## dafreak92 (30. Januar 2008)

ne danke ich will mein rl behalten ....
hab viel zu gute freunde usw....
ne danke aber wenn ich das mal machen würde dann nur für ne kurze zeit  so 3 stunden oder so ^^ und dann würd ich entweder einen tauren krieger tank nehmen oder einen blutelf shadowpriest  ,aber am ehesten würde ich nen blutelf  magier auf feuer geskillt spielen 
da ich das aber nicht mache ist das ja im prinzip egal ^^ xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  rl for the win


----------



## Tardok (6. Februar 2008)

Hmm ich würde nicht taschen wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was wäre denn wenn du stirbst?
Is dann alles vorbei?


----------



## Krenjin (6. Februar 2008)

ihr solltet euch helfen lassen -.-


----------



## osama (6. Februar 2008)

rl is besser ^^ wie kommt man nur auf die idee um wow rl tauglich zu machen fehlt da noch gannnzzzzzzz viel


----------



## Krähe1 (6. Februar 2008)

Ich würd wenn dann lieber ins D&D Universum wechseln, genauer gesagt nach Eberron und zwar als Warforged (Kriegsgeschmiedeter). Ich liebe diese Welt und diese Rasse besonders. Klasse vermutlich Fighter oder Artificer (Magieschmied).

Hoffe es kommen bald ein paar spiele in der Welt raus... immer nur einmal die Woche D&D mit Freunden spielen ist mir zu wenig xD


----------



## R0pax (6. Februar 2008)

Ich denke ich würde tauschen, als Gnom auf einem Flugdrachen rumfliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur ob ich dann weiter der Tank sein wollte? xD


----------



## sindi (6. Februar 2008)

Ich würde aber das blöde ist wenn dich jemand gankt ^^ und du dauernd stirbst xS Ich würde Blutelfin spielen hehe ^^


----------



## Bloodyfish (6. Februar 2008)

Halutape schrieb:


> Kein sex?
> no way
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja es gibt ja Age of Conan xD

&#8364;dit: noch nicht aber bald ^^


----------



## Gnarfeus (6. Februar 2008)

Neee...in wow bin ich dauernd pleite... *g*

Das muss nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casionara (6. Februar 2008)

wo soll ich unterschreiben?


----------



## Shadowelve (6. Februar 2008)

Haha das wär mal ne geile Vorstellung, RL WoW^^
Ich würds sicherlich auch mal ausprobieren, obwohl ich mit meinem RL sehr zufrieden bin. Am liebsten wär ich dann Nachtelf Druide. Kommt dir einer dumm, tja bärverwandlung, dann guckt er dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder einfach mal Fluggform und wegfliegen, wär bestimmt ne coole Erfahrung sowas.


----------



## Gwynny (6. Februar 2008)

Ist eine schöne Idee, würde ich aber nie machen!
Aber man darf ja noch träumen *zwinker*

LG Gwynny


----------



## Caveman1979 (6. Februar 2008)

Wenn es keinen Sex gibt was will ich da!

Aber wenn es mal eine kleine vorstellung geben würde wäre ich immer in der Nähe von Belinda sozusagen als ihr versklavter Sexblutelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## martog (6. Februar 2008)

Ich versteh einige net, nur weil man so eine Frage stellt muss man doch nicht gleich mit dem RL Probleme haben.
Wenn ihr euch Geld spart um euch ein Auto mal zu kaufen was besser als euer jetziges ist, sind das erst auch mal nur Träume. Ob das mal was wird steht in dem Augenblick wo ihr anfangt zu Sparen doch auch net fest. Gut das hier wird nie so eintreffen. aber trotzdem kann man doch Philosophieren über das wäre wenn.
Ich fänd es cool mal als kleiner Gnomen Hexer andere durch die Gegend zu fearen und auf den Friedhof zu schicken, damit sie da den Wiederbelebungshammer zu spüren bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (6. Februar 2008)

Ihr braucht dringend Hilfe!


Versuche es trotzdem: 
hmm bei der Klassenwahl schon schwierig.. mag mich nicht immer rumkloppen müssen.. und die Rasse? ..Blutelfen mag ich ja gar nicht, Trolle, oje.. Tauren haben zu viel Fell im Gesicht, da käm ich gar nicht mit klar und die Untoten.. die Untoten... naja so mag ich auch nicht aussehen. Orc? hmm.. wäre wohl beste Wahl, Allie kommt schon mal gar nich in Frage, das sind ja die selbsternannten "Guten" und bauen trotzdem nur Mist. Ach so ein grüner will ich dann auch nich sein, wenn alle aussehen können wie sie wollen. Ich merk schon.. muss draussen bleiben. Bin wohl doch glücklicher als ich dachte^^

C


----------



## Baddream (6. Februar 2008)

TAUSCHEN? wtf das ist doch krank allein wegen meiner Freundin und meiner Familie würde ich das NIEMALS machen

Jeder der den Gedanken ernsthaft in Erwägung zieht bei dem kann irgendwas ned in Ordnung sein...


----------



## Mage_Collina (6. Februar 2008)

ich würd nich tauschen ;-) ich finds klasse, mobs, bossen oder im pvp mal kräftig auszuteilen, im schlimmsten fall kostets mich rep. aber wenn wow mein rl wäre, dann würd ich ja immer sterben - das tut echt weh dann^^ und da hab ich kein nerv zu ;-)


----------



## Andî39 (6. Februar 2008)

Goldfit schrieb:


> wenn dich was an deinem rl stört  kommste halt nach wow zockst ne runde regst dich ab und *gehst aufs klo *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD

Naja, ich würds niemals machen ... aber wenn ich mal vorbeischauen könnte, dann mit nem Hexer.



PS: Der Gedanke ist irgendwie krank, in einem Computerspiel leben ? o0


----------



## seymerbo (6. Februar 2008)

also ich find wenn man so ne gedanken hat is man schon'n freak oder zumindest suchti

also nix gegen euch die jetzt gesagt haben würd ich machen aber sry


----------



## Tumasz (6. Februar 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Würde ich zu 99,99% machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Siehe Signatur... Kein wunder das dein leben am ende is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wen ich Stundenlang am Pc Sitzen würde um mehrere 70er hochzulvln würd ich kein Sozialleben mehr haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (6. Februar 2008)

crazy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jülieee (6. Februar 2008)

also mal so ein abenteuer gegn drachen und monster kämpfen wär mal schon geil^^ ( ich wäre rogue^^) aba tauschen würd ichs nit^^


----------



## Mompster (6. Februar 2008)

Permanent von irgendwelchen Ebern, Drachkins etc. angegriffen werden ?

Permanent Krieg ?

Kein Internet weit und breit ?

Keine Doughnuts ?

NIE IM LEBEN !


----------



## Talismaniac (6. Februar 2008)

Tauschen, allein schon aus dem grund: gelenkige Gnomin hRhR mehr muss ich wohl net sagen


----------



## Janaki (6. Februar 2008)

Ich wär sofort weg... RL ist eh am Arsch, und als schnuckelige Nachtelfe hätt ich endlich mal Idealgewicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katze (6. Februar 2008)

rofl nie im leben egal wie scheisse es zurzeit is ich würde nie tauschn.. es gibt gute und es gbt schlechte zeiten...

ausserdem seine freunde und familie zurück lassen ? niemals...


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (6. Februar 2008)

What?

Ne danke dann könnte ich meinen ''Schnuggel'' ja nie wieder sehen.. .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde eher WoW für sie aufgeben (was ja eh schon so halbwegs passiert ist), als auch nur daran denken zu tauschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Niemals, sorry aber ich find den Gedanken schon leicht lächerlich. *hust*


----------



## sTereoType (6. Februar 2008)

hmmm... mach ich es ? mal pro und cons abwegen

rl: pro: geile grafik
           mehr emotes
    contra: miese Story-am ende stirbt der held sowieso immer

wow: pro: coole athmosspähre
                als ud auch mal schön arschloch sein
       contra: ...lass mal nen tauren samenstau haben xD
                  miese grafik

fazit: ich würd für beides mein geld im laden zurück verlangen^^ nein , also würd natürlich rl nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CyberDeath (6. Februar 2008)

Ich würde tauschen sofort, warum?
Weil bei mir, wie bei so vielen anderen auch die Zukunft fehlt...
Ich bin 18, sowieso allein und mir fehlt jegliche Zukunfts perspektive.
Naja so allein bin ich auch, wenn ein Kumpel von mir nicht da wäre (kenne ich aus WoW), würde ich nicht tauschen. (Ohne ihn würd ich nicht mal mehr spielen xD)


----------



## Danhino (6. Februar 2008)

Pff.. ich würde nicht tauschen, man darf ja nicht seinen Rechner mitnehmen und da World of Warcraft spielen.. das ist doch dooof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (6. Februar 2008)

Danhino schrieb:


> Pff.. ich würde nicht tauschen, man darf ja nicht seinen Rechner mitnehmen und da World of Warcraft spielen.. das ist doch dooof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kannst dir ja von nem ingi ne dimensionskammer basteln lassen und world of menschcraft zocken xD

tante edit gratuliert: 100ter beitrag


----------



## Buffed_Fan (6. Februar 2008)

Würd ich jederzeit machen dann ist man wenigstens unsterblich hat schöne unnerfige blutelfen die man heiraten kann xD


----------



## Baddream (6. Februar 2008)

@#169...

Tut mir ja leid aber anstatt in WoW irgendwelche virtuellen Erfolge zu erzielen würde ich lieber für Perspektiven in meinem echten Leben sorgen denn die Welt in der du lebst spielt sich nicht auf deinem Bildschirm sondern direkt in deiner Umgebung ab also schau dir doch dein Umfeld an und mach was daraus!


----------



## Dranay (6. Februar 2008)

Ich wäre sofort dabei^^

Nur welche Rasse weis ich nicht. Wenn alle die selbe Sprace sprechen und nicht so der Hass zwischen Horde und Ally wäre, dann würd ich als B11 loslegen und mir ne scharfe Draenei anmachen (hat mal wer /zug mit neiner gemacht? Is fett^^), anderfalls wäre ich dann ein N811.

Mein RL sieht gut aus, desswegen wäre es nicht, aber allein der Reiz den es da gäbe. Magie, mystische Wesen, Abenteuer^^

Ok, sicher wäre die Gefähr auch riesig zu sterben, aber naja man muss halt aufpasen.

Ich würd aber auch nur gehen, wenns da Rassierer, Pille und Klopapier, gute Medizin und gute Musik gibt^^


----------



## fabdiem (6. Februar 2008)

ich wär dabei wenns ne echte kriegswelt ist wo wenn du tot bist auch wirklcih tot bist

außerdem in der wow welt

wie wär das da mit den schmerzen?
ich meine wenn dich einma son mob trifft bist du eig schon fast tot


----------



## Salac (6. Februar 2008)

Ihr seit echt solche überdimensionale wandernde Bildungslücken!

Der TE meinte das ihr in eine "Real WoW Welt" eintaucht. Also quasi World of Warcraft goes alife.
Also nix Pixeltitten, und ihr seit auch kein Pixelorc sondern ein Orc eben in der WoW Welt aus Fleisch und Blut.#


Back to Topic:

Ich würd es mir bestimmt ansehen wollen. Aber dauerhaft tauschen? Nein.
Dazu gefällt mir unsere heutige Gegenwart im Grunde ganz gut.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (6. Februar 2008)

Wie ihr immer davon schwärt gegen Drachen und Monster kämpfen zu können, oder epische Schlachten auszutragen! oO

Ja es ist soo toll, wenn dir ein Drache den Kopf abbeisst, oder du in einer Schlacht zweigeteilt wirst.

Vorallem riecht das sicher saugut, wenn du ausser Gedärme, Blut und Stahl nichts mehr vor Augen hast. 

Naaaja wenn ihr euch den Film ''Bloodrayne'' anschaut hört ihr schnell einmal auf über so etwas zu scwhärmen! Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ne wie kann man denn Krieg oder eine Schlacht nur gut heissen? Wenn ihr da selber mittendrin stehen würdet, würde euch das sicehr schnell vergehen! *g*


----------



## Mongowombat (6. Februar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe gestern mal wieder richtig lange gespielt...musste heute erst um 9 arbeiten..
> 
> ...



Spiel ganz einfach weniger Spiele in denen dir eine virtuelle Realität vorgegaukelt wird, denn das was du geschrieben hast ist wirklich grenzwertig einzuschätzen.


----------



## Arahtor (6. Februar 2008)

@Korgor 
Hör auf zu Spielen und lass Mutti den PC wegschließen. Geh mal nach draußen (nein die Sonne ist nicht gefährlich) und finde Freunde.

So nun zur eigentlichen Frage.
Wenn man switchen könnte wäre es schon ganz lustig.
Mir würde es aber verdammt auf die Nerven gehen andauernd im BG beim Deffen zu sterben ( Kenny Style)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (6. Februar 2008)

Arahtor schrieb:


> @Korgor
> Hör auf zu Spielen und lass Mutti den PC wegschließen. Geh mal nach draußen (nein die Sonne ist nicht gefährlich) und finde Freunde.
> 
> So nun zur eigentlichen Frage.
> ...



Ja, als Ally schon...


----------



## Ganker03 (6. Februar 2008)

ich wär lieber dafür mir eine brille auf zu setzen und wenn ich lust hät ma ein paar stunden darein. mit wirklich ALLEN möglichkeiten ausm rl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valiel (6. Februar 2008)

lol^^ 

So wie in dem Laden aus dem Film Minority Report, wo dich dann alle loben und bla xD

Ich denke unsere Kindeskinder werden son schmarn haben, das sie sich worein legen und dann die Realität verschwimmt. Kann ich mir zumindest vorstellen.


Ich würde übrigens auch tauschen, aber nur wenn meine freundin auch mitkommen könnte, und der hund von meiner ex ^^ der is nämlich mal ganz toll. Und dann würd ich als Hexer rumlaufen oder als Schamane^^


----------



## martog (6. Februar 2008)

@178 in welchem Spiel entfernt man sich net in irgend einer Weise von der Realität?
An alle Nein und Nie Sager mal eine Frage: Warum spielt Ihr WOW eigentlich?

Der Sinn von WOW ist doch gerade das abtauchen in eine unbekannte fremde Welt. Warum sich also nicht mal vorstellen was wäre wenn man in dieser Welt für immer leben würde.


----------



## Cerboz (6. Februar 2008)

Ja kla aber nur wenn meine freunde mitkommen, würde dann als ein süßer Gnom Schurke mit meinen friends rüstungen schmieden und wenn uns die Arme und Beine weh tun, schlaaaafen ooohhnee (!!!) Wecker ;o
Und dann manchmal noch mit alleeeeen questen.. 
Wenn ein Kunde aufmuckt von hinten meucheln xD

Würde aba auch nur tauschen wenn man immer mal switchen könnte, da is mir das RL wiederum zu schade..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (6. Februar 2008)

Rolf! -.-


----------



## Dominanz (6. Februar 2008)

ich frage mich nur: wieso wenn man praktisch beides haben kann
jeder der das in erwägung zieht hat echte probleme
das meine ich vollkommen ernst und nicht als beleidigung
ich selbst spiele sehr viel WoW und das auch sehr gerne
doch auf mein RL würde ich nicht verzichten wollen


----------



## Gato (6. Februar 2008)

Ich würde, ohne zu zögern. x)

Ohne das RL miteinzubeziehen...
Ich bin kein Fan der heutigen Zeit, was Politik, Krieg und den ganzen bürokratenscheiss angeht.

Ich würde ein Krieger sein, ohne Zweifel. Wahrscheinlich MS-Warri. xDD
Ich spiele auch nur einen, weil ich eben diese Einstellung sowieso habe, ohne rücksicht auf verluste druff. x)

In Azeroth gibts keine Atomwaffen, keine Terroristen, keine Bushs, keine Behörden die dir alles aus den Taschen ziehen was du hast, und und und...
In Azeroth machst du dir nen Namen, bekleckerst dich mit rum, gehst in den Wald umd Gold zu verdienen...oder stirbst halt, aber wenigstens lebst du nicht nur um das BIP deines Vaterlandes zu steigern. x)

Also, joa und Krieger. <3

(Nein, mir gehts sonst ziemlich gut und ich zocke nicht zuviel.<3)


----------



## Mongowombat (6. Februar 2008)

Gato schrieb:


> Ich würde, ohne zu zögern. x)
> 
> Ohne das RL miteinzubeziehen...
> Ich bin kein Fan der heutigen Zeit, was Politik, Krieg und den ganzen bürokratenscheiss angeht.



Es gibt ja nur tausende Bedrohungen, der König ist verschollen, hunderte von Bedrohungen schwelen irgendwo im Untergrund. Azeroth ist nicht friedlicher als unsere heutige Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (6. Februar 2008)

Auf jeden Fall eine interessante Frage. Ich denke ich würde nicht tauschen wollen. Denn eigentlich ist die Welt der Kriegskunst auf Azeroth ja nur so spannend, weil man in die Rolle eines Helden schlüpfen kann und das Gefühl hat, mit seinen Taten wirklich etwas in der Welt bewirken zu können. Das ist zumindest der Grund warum ich spiele.

Wenn man nun aber bei Null anfängt, müsste man sich seinen Heldenstatus erst erarbeiten, und das wäre bestimmt um einiges mühsamer als mal eben ein bisschen questen zu gehen und ein paar Levels zu machen. 

Ein anderer interessanter Aspekt, der sich durch ein lebendigeres Azeroth, hervortut ist das funktionierende Mittelalter. Wenn man sich mal die kleinen Gags der Developer wegdenkt (Area 52, Ingenieurs-Flugmount, etc,... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) spielt Warcraft schließlich komplett vor mittelalterlicher Kulisse und es wäre bestimmt klasse, sich mal in diesem Zeitalter umzusehen!

Ein weiterer Punkt den es zu beachten gilt, ist eine Tatsache, die hier glaube ich viele außer Acht lassen. Es herrscht Krieg in Azeroth, Freunde, Krieg! Und zwar nicht ein Krieg im Osten, den man entspannt über den Fernseher verfolgen kann, nein, Tod und Verderben durch die Hand der Feinde lauern in Azeroth hinter jeder Ecke! Wenn man nun also den Sprung zum heldenhaften Krieger (oder was auch immer) geschafft hat (den ich ja weiter oben als stark schwer einschätze) müsste man nicht questen, leveln, farmen und grinden, sondern Tag für Tag ums nackte Überleben kämpfen. Da kann man sich nicht mal eben PvP-disflaggen...

Alles in allem erscheint mir der Schritt nach Azeroth sehr interessant, aber viel zu gefährlich und ungwiss. Da spiele ich doch lieber meinen Charakter während ich am Rechner sitze und lasse den für mich sterben wenn ich mal wieder nicht schnell genug geschaltet habe...


Kaeppiman


----------



## gottdrak (6. Februar 2008)

Gato schrieb:


> In Azeroth gibts keine Atomwaffen, keine Terroristen, keine Bushs, keine Behörden die dir alles aus den



Dafür Chinafarmer und möchtegern Philosophen


----------



## Draco1985 (6. Februar 2008)

Mongowombat schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nur tausende Bedrohungen, der König ist verschollen, hunderte von Bedrohungen schwelen irgendwo im Untergrund. Azeroth ist nicht friedlicher als unsere heutige Welt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Azeroth hat aber einen gewaltigen Vorteil: Ein klar festgelegtes Gut-Böse-Schema. Wenn etwas wie ein Dämon aussieht, dann ist es meist böse und will dir ans Leder.

Den Vorteil hast du im RL nicht, da kann dir auch der freundliche Herr von nebenan aus irgendwelchen Gründen an den Karren fahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (6. Februar 2008)

Wär bestimmt mal ganz lustig^^ Nur ich will dann nicht in nen Bug fallen oder Disconecten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil...Wer sollte mich dann wieder einloggen? o.O'
Naja...Ich wär vermutlich n Mage oder ein Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Als magier hätte ich nie Hunger/ Durst Probleme   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als jäger fänd ich das Pet Praktisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Ara  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totelius (6. Februar 2008)

lol?ihr sied solche suchtis,das ihr davon träumt und tauschen würdet xD,
SUCHTIS!
mein kommentar..


----------



## Gato (6. Februar 2008)

Mongowombat schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nur tausende Bedrohungen, der König ist verschollen, hunderte von Bedrohungen schwelen irgendwo im Untergrund. Azeroth ist nicht friedlicher als unsere heutige Welt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, sowas gehört halt nach Azeroth.
Mit "Krieg" meine ich nicht "Den Krieg", sondern die Art des Krieges.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaamon (6. Februar 2008)

Jo klar würd ichs machen...

Hexer nehmen und alle wegbashen... xD


----------



## Sturmwut (6. Februar 2008)

Also ich wüde auf jedenfall tauschen und nicht deswegen, weil von wegen mein leben im arsch ist usw..., weil dieses Leben was wir führer ist monoton, also lagweilig, immer das gleiche, ja ich würde taschen
Ich wäre Hexer dann ein Untoter Muhaha


----------



## Varlor (6. Februar 2008)

Naja ich denke das ernsthafte Überlegungen diesbezüglich der erste weg in den Realitätsverlust sind. Wenn man schon meint dann im "Spiel" die gleichen Möglichkeiten wie im echten Leben zu haben warum will man dann wechseln? Ich muss sagen ich möchte nicht Hauptberuflicher Töter von irgendwelchen Lebewesen sein und mir so meinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen.


----------



## Merlinia (6. Februar 2008)

Also ich würds auf JEDEN fall machn ersma weil ich wow liebe und 2. weil mein realife eh total im Arsch ist.
Solange 1-2 Freunde mitkommen wärs echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aplizzier (6. Februar 2008)

Ka ob ich tauschen würde. Ich meine einerseits lockt es. Ka wenn man skill hat und alles umkloppt und du der Schwarm der Allianz bist und im raid den most dmg machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist bestimmt lustig. Farmst dir durch Sachen 2 K Gold und chillst einfach n Paar Wochen.
Also ich fänds cool und nein ich hab  ein RL und Freunde usw


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Februar 2008)

hmm zurzeit eig ganz zufrieden mit meinem rl aber mal tauschen und IN wow sein fänd ich hammergeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kacie (6. Februar 2008)

nun ja, wozu in die wow welt abdampfen? in rl gibts das doch auch alles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schmiede, nicht viele aber es gibt sie. heiler, arbeiten meistens in krankenhäusern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  priester ... es gibt auch schattenprieser und hexer (die ganzen voodoozauberer die irgendwo auf ner insel in den tropen leben). schurken gibts auch genug (da denke ich an den taschendiebstal). und krieger auch. nur die druiden sind glaub ich schon alle ausgestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bitte, bitte denkt jetzt nicht das ich verrückt bin ...


----------



## cheowa (6. Februar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe gestern mal wieder richtig lange gespielt...musste heute erst um 9 arbeiten..
> 
> ...




kein rl?


----------



## Kacie (6. Februar 2008)

cheowa schrieb:


> kein rl?



ach komm schon, ein bisschen fantasie und ein bisschen spass schaden doch nicht.


----------



## Kelgorath (6. Februar 2008)

Auf jeden Fall nicht überlegt mal was man da an Freiraum hätte usw. Aber ich hab mir ne ähnlich Frage mal gestellt und zwar wenn das der Fall wäre also dass man praktisch WoW als leben hätte un so welche der 9 Klassen würdest du nehmen?. Weil dann wären da nicht die gleichen Aspekte die man in WoW bei der Klassenwahl hat (Magierports wären sau geil, da wäre healen assi, Rüstung und Schild bzw Waffen bekommen mehr wert durch Gewicht was man da tragen müsste usw , die Duduformen wären geil, Petklassen(vor allem Hunter wäre nett weil man da nich aufs Maul bekommen kann -wer will schon viele Schmerzen haben wenn ein Pet was ohnehin wild ist sie bekommen kann, ausserdem n klenen Freund imma dabei is auch cool-) Das is finde ich ne lustige Überlegung^^


----------



## Sugarwarlock (6. Februar 2008)

ach ja... sowas denken wa alle mal =) aber so richtig wow? nie! eher so nen zuschauer modus. so mal og sehen oder uc =) aber wo richtig wow so mit auf die fresse bekommen und von so 70er kiddys in stranglet gegangt werden.... ne^^


----------



## naked92 (6. Februar 2008)

Gato schrieb:


> Ich würde, ohne zu zögern. x)
> 
> Ohne das RL miteinzubeziehen...
> Ich bin kein Fan der heutigen Zeit, was Politik, Krieg und den ganzen bürokratenscheiss angeht.
> ...






Absolut /sign <3


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Februar 2008)

> Ich würde, ohne zu zögern. x)
> 
> Ohne das RL miteinzubeziehen...
> Ich bin kein Fan der heutigen Zeit, was Politik, Krieg und den ganzen bürokratenscheiss angeht.
> ...



/sign aber sowas von


----------



## BurningShaddow (6. Februar 2008)

Die heutige Welt geht den bach runter mit dem Klima und so.
Was die eine Generation falsch gemacht hat müssen wir also die Jugend jetzt ausbaden

Warum dann nicht nach Azeroth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## racy777 (6. Februar 2008)

jeder der sein RL hinschmeisst und geistig in die Welt von WoW abtaucht, sollte sich Gedanken machen zum Psychiater zu gehen. Ist ja ned mer noraml man ist nur ein game leute


----------



## BurningShaddow (6. Februar 2008)

racy777 schrieb:


> jeder der sein RL hinschmeisst und geistig in die Welt von WoW abtaucht, sollte sich Gedanken machen zum Psychiater zu gehen. Ist ja ned mer noraml man ist nur ein game leute




Wenn du es so siehst ist es schon richtig aber nicht jeder der so denkt muss gleich zum Psychiater....


----------



## Purga (6. Februar 2008)

BurningShaddow schrieb:


> Wenn du es so siehst ist es schon richtig aber nicht jeder der so denkt muss gleich zum Psychiater....



Hätte alles Vor und Nachteile... ich denke wenn man ne Weile da leben würde, pisst einen die Welt auch tierischst an.

Von allen Seiten Bedrohung... Emerald Nightmare, Defias, Seeräuber, Bestien, Legion, Nagas, Geißel, durchgedrehte Aspekte, Alte Götter und deren Offiziere.... dann noch Konflikt zwischen Ally und Horde... mal die Verlassenen die ne neue Seuche brauen rausgelassen...

Wäre das nicht ne Art andauernder Weltkrieg? naja World of Warcraft halt...

Friedlich ist was anderes... aber mal ne weile Tauschen wäre schon interessant. Wobei jeder Chara ist ja eigentlich ein Held wie Arthas... und der ist ja bekanntlich ziemlich stark gegenüber anderen Creeps.

Auf jeden Fall wäre ich dann kein Untoter Hexer oder Schurke... keinen Bock zu verwesen  ^.^


----------



## Amychan (7. Februar 2008)

Hmm, wenn meine Freunde/Familie mitkämen auf jeden Fall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stelle ich mir lustig vor.
Aber ich wäre kein Held...
Würde ein Druide werden und mich mit Dingen beschäftigen wie die Narben der Legion zu heilen. Tief in den Wäldern eine kleine Hütte an einem Bach mit Wasserfall, mit vielen Tieren als Freunde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die Schlachten gibts halt andere Helden die sich da reinstürzen, irgendwer muss auch hinten bleiben und die Verwüstung repariern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alternativ wäre es sicher auch interessant mal ein Untoter zu sein. *G*
Oder gar ein Dämon. *-*
Aber bevorzugen würd ich trotzdem nen friedlichen Druiden. ^^
Dann aber auch einen der nicht an so verkappte Regeln gebunden ist wie die in WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eher so wie Malfurion in der Romantrilogie.^^
Einziges Problem: Der Emerald Nightmare. :< Der würde mich schon betreffen. ;(


----------



## Juudra (7. Februar 2008)

Also wenn ich die möglichkeit hätte ich würds machen gibt soviel leid auf der Welt naturkatastrophen etc.glaub da ist eine andere welt die noch mit waffen und magie anstatt mit knarren und atombomben ausgetragen wird besser hat noch bissl ehre wenn man nen gegner von angesicht zu angesicht bekämpft anstatt ihm 3 magazine ins hirn zu hauen.Ich würde wahrscheinlich ein Blutelf werden und mich kael'thas anschließen ja richtig gehört ich würde böse werden weil wenn man sich das mal so betrachtet in der rl welt da siegt das böse oft genug warum also auf die gute seite stellen wenn man richtig schön böses tun kann und sich nach herzenslust austoben könnte.

Aber ist ja nur ein Fantasie gedanke werd schön Ausbildung machen dann später schön mit 50 oder 55 sterben und dann is gut XD 

Meine Familie würd ich net mitnehmen warum auch hahahaha 
wären bloß enttäuscht weil ich böse geworden wär ^^

ich warte im Sonnenbrunnenplataeu auf euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

XD MFG Juudra


----------



## S.E.Lain (7. Februar 2008)

Hmm naja würde sagen 50/50 aber wenn dann würd ich wohl gern nen Tauren Warri sein mit dicker platten rüssi nem fetten schild und nem schönen dicken morgenstern!! ^^
Wäre dann wohl so der einsame Taure der über die lande zieht und sich von anderen fernhält mal hier mal da so nen eber oder so umkloppen damit was zu nagen hat und dann is jut ^^
Irgendwie magie klassen schön und gut aber wenns mann sich überlegt das es dann real wär dann bräucht nur mal einer mit nem knüppel vorbeizukommen und dir eins überzubraten dann wars das mit dem magier priester wie auch immer dasein wär mir persöhnlich zu "unsicher" in so einer welt.
Aber naja ich glaube mir persöhnlich würde es irgendwie an mut und entschlossenheit fehlen in einer welt zu leben wo tod, krieg und verderben zum alltag gehören.

MFG Lain

@StolenTheRogue btw echt nette idee das thema ^^

(aber das mit dem träuem da kann ich dir irgendwie zustimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Mardoo (7. Februar 2008)

in wow würd ich nie gehn, da haben dei weiblichen chars zu hässliche titten, und die grafik is niemals so gut wie in RL, ich meine, wtf wow? wenn dann nach daoc oder warhammer oder whatever, aber bestimmt nicht in son scheiss.

in daoc würd ich btw einen schama sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was sonst man?

get a life.


----------



## S.E.Lain (7. Februar 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> in wow würd ich nie gehn, da haben dei weiblichen chars zu hässliche titten, und die grafik is niemals so gut wie in RL, ich meine, wtf wow? wenn dann nach daoc oder warhammer oder whatever, aber bestimmt nicht in son scheiss.
> 
> in daoc würd ich btw einen schama sein
> 
> ...



hast echt nich das thema verstanden oder?......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (7. Februar 2008)

Und wenn man noch kein großer Held ist und mit Level 10 an Hogger stirbt?


----------



## S.E.Lain (7. Februar 2008)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> Und wenn man noch kein großer Held ist und mit Level 10 an Hogger stirbt?



naja sowas wie level würds dann net geben du sagst ja auch net oh guck mal da auf dem hügel der lvl 10 scharfschütze hat den lvl 7 mg schützen hier vorne erschossen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hogger wäre dann nur einer unter vielen nur das er vll etwas stärker is vom körperbau etc

aber naja wird langsam irgendiwe off topic sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (7. Februar 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> naja sowas wie level würds dann net geben du sagst ja auch net oh guck mal da auf dem hügel der lvl 10 scharfschütze hat den lvl 7 mg schützen hier vorne erschossen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass man noch als junger Held ruhmlos sterben kann... Man stirb oft in seiner Reise durch die Weiten von Azeroth... Das wäre alles andere als toll
Es sei den ein Paladin käme vorbei und rezzt mich^^
Ach was solls... ich nehme meine Freunde+Familie mit nach Azeroth... Dann wäre ich dabei!!!


----------



## seymerbo (7. Februar 2008)

naked92 schrieb:


> Absolut /sign <3





ja das igbts aer nich weil keine menschen da sind udn wenn ihr jetzt in OwOw ziehen wollt, wird es ischerlich nich allzu lange dauern.

auserdem gibts auch im SPiel Krieg


----------



## gambrinus (7. Februar 2008)

entweder haben hier einige kein RL oder sie sehen zu viel fern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
spass bei seite....meinermeinung nach spielen die meisten schüler...arbeitslosen....nichts zu tuende arbeiter/angestellten..usw. aus reiner langeweile wow

die anderen und da zähle ich mich dazu...machen es aus reinem ausgleich zum RL(die,die sich angesprochen fühlen wissen was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

alle anderen .....................sry.   ihr habt das RL versäumt!

ps: woltte keinen beleidigen ..iss halt meine meinung


----------



## Rondrian (7. Februar 2008)

Interessantes Topic.
Ich selbst bin Reenactor - das heißt ich stelle mittelalterliches Leben zur Schau(<-Hobby). Fantasy wie World of Warcraft sind (unauthentisch) ans Mittelalter angelehnt..kulturell und waffentechnisch.
Es gibt keine "schönerklingenderen" Heldensagen als die aus dem Mittelalter.... assoziiert mal das Wort "Held" ...wem kommt da nicht der Gedanke an einen Stolzen Ritter auf seinem Pferd, der ,warum auch nicht vielleicht schon einen Drachen tötete um eine holde Maid zu retten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - Gewalt und Totschlag als herrliche Sache, wir finden sowas super und toll. Werte wie Mut, Standhaftigkeit und Treue kommen stärker als je zuvor ins Gedankenbild....auch bei WoW ... 

Würde ich tauschen? Ja, aber nur aus einem Grund--- Die Kultur, der Fortschritt, die Lebensart reizen mich stärker. als unsere Neuzeit..alleine unsere Häuser und Wolkenkratzer...ich kenne nichts Geschmackloseres, ja auch wenn man schon an einer Erkältung sterben konnte, wenn sie nicht kuriert wurde.. Jedes Zeitalter hat seine Laster...das wird es auch in 2tausend Jahren noch geben....genauso wie jetzt und vor tausenden von Jahren ... Hier steht die Frage nach der Zeit die wir am reizvollsten finden und ich wähle das Mittelalter..

Wäre "WoW" unsere "Realität", würde ich mein Brot gerne mit dem Dienst für den König als Diplomat verdienen. Meine sonstige Arbeit würde ich im Handwerk ansiedeln...ob nun Kriegshandwerk oder auch Schmiede oder Tischlerhandwerk.

MfG. Rondrian Sturmfels -  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (7. Februar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> euch ist schon bewusst wenn man ein mann in rl ist wird man auch keine frau in anderen welt? o.O



öhm hö wie jetzt?? Wer redet hier von Transen?? Blutelfe oda was? zuviel Barbiepuppen gespielt??


----------



## Hipora (7. Februar 2008)

ich würde auch tauschen weil 

In wow hätte ich keine Geld probleme 
da könnte ich z.b. mit nem raid tolle sachen erleben und "Heldentaten" verbringen 
niemand würde mich stressen 
der ganz Arbeits/Schul stres fällt föllig weg 


das wäre doch herllich finde ich, aber ab und an muss man in die "Matrix" zurück kommen können wenigstens mal freundin und Familie besuchen ^^ !


----------



## Marthuk (7. Februar 2008)

Lol, WoW gegen RL tauschen?WTF?

Also wenn schon dann mit ner Welt wie One Piece,Naturo,X-Men, wo man wirklich coole Sachen machen kann,aber doch net sowas wie WoW...

Wobei es natürlich cool wäre den ganzen Kiddies mal eins aufs Maul zu geben ^^


----------



## Melian (7. Februar 2008)

Herr der ringe WElt: Ja
Wow: eher nein..


----------



## TuPaC_X (7. Februar 2008)

abgefahren^^


----------



## spencer10 (7. Februar 2008)

Moin,   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oh Gott,  so einen Schwachsinn am frühen Morgen zu lesen ist echt nicht normal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die, die in WoW verschwinden wollen,  AUF WIEDERSEHN  , wer im RL schon nichts erreicht hat ja vieleicht die Möglichkeit in der Phantasiewelt was zu reißen. ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spenc   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TuPaC_X (7. Februar 2008)

spencer10 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign


----------



## Lokibu (7. Februar 2008)

Ob Real oder Fantasy..  man muss was tun um etwas zu erreichen. Auch wenn man sich wünschen könnte am Anfang gleich zum Held zu werden, glaubt ihr wollt jeden Tag euer Leben riskieren bis ihr 80 seit?? 
Wer in Real nichts reißen kann, wir es dort auch nicht können. 

Ich finde das ist ne dämliche Diskussion hier. Jeder hat nur die Vorstellung von WOW die er sich einbildet. Wäre ein Tausch möglich wäre man z. B. ein Held der keine Arbeit hat.. und davon "träumt" Drachen zu töten etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Deshalb halte ich tauschen für sinnfrei. Eine Möglichkeit in eine Welt kommen zu können, die man jederzeit selbst bestimmen und ändern kann alla Matrix, das wäre was anderes. Aber ein Tausch mit WoW ist blödsinn.

Im übrigen ist das so, als würde man eine fortschrittliche Welt verlassen und in eine Rückständige hineingehen. Und wer will das schon?


----------



## Marthuk (7. Februar 2008)

Olol was seidn ihr für Miesepeter?Das is nur ne Spaßfrage,die is wohl kaum soooooo ernst gemeint...Es wär doch cool in sone Welt einzutauchen,naja nich grade WoW,das is öde,aber Naruto,One Piece,Dragonball, das wär doch echt cool ^^
Wenn man so Sachen selber anwenden und lernen könnte -> supär ^^
Außerdem : Man wird ja wohl träumen dürfen -> Diese Welt kann halt manchmal ziemlich nervig sein,und da erscheint sowas doch durchaus reizvoll =)

und NEIN ich bin kein RL versager der deswegen in ne traumwelt flüchten will etc...seid ma nur nich so spießig,in uns steckt mehr potential als ihr euch vorstellen könnt =D

edit : jo kann ´bissl verwirrend klingen,ich denk halt schneller als ich schreib ^^


----------



## Jukewa (7. Februar 2008)

also ich finde die welt von waraft ansich super. hier bin ich held und kann tun und lassen was ich will. ich kann essen trinken und alles. aber das problem dabei ist das wir eben f der anderes seite eine schöne welt haben mit fliesend warm wasser und elektronik. 

und wenn ich mir vorstele das ich auf die fresse bekomme nein danke. schon alleine gedankenschinden mus ja sehr aua tun oder??


----------



## Erothar (7. Februar 2008)

Arilanda schrieb:


> Wie schon angesprochen, was ist mit der zwischenmenschlichen Liebe, ja n811 mädls aber nicht so mein Ding, Menschen? Die haben alle nen fetten arsch :>, schließt somit die Zwerginnen gleich mit aus. Gnome!? Die platzen doch dabei :/, Draenei? Uha ne danke, Frauen mit Schwanz ist nicht so mein Ding. Dann wären da noch die Orcs mhh, etwas arg grün und der Mundgeruch... ne danke, Tauren!? *schauder* ich bin ja Tierlieb aber da hört die Liebe dann doch auf. Untote, na mhh, wären wenigstens schlank, aber nu ja, das klappern dabei stört doch schon etwas. Blutelfen, mhh ok, aber die haben wieder solche lange Ohren aber kommt wohl am ehesten von allem in betracht.




wow girls    zum bild vergrößer einfach aufs bild klicken^^

Draenei

überzeugt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (7. Februar 2008)

Draenei sind doch die häslichsten Wesen ind Wow .. igiit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marthuk (7. Februar 2008)

nene...Menschen,Nachtelfen,Draenei und Blutelfenfrauen sind doch alle lecker =)


----------



## Naaruby (7. Februar 2008)

Ich habe ein RL und das geht vor. Spiel bleibt Spiel und sollte auch so bleiben


----------



## Latrisha (7. Februar 2008)

ehm... Naja ich weiss ned stells dir ma vor Stolen. Jeden tag musste deinen Tiger futtern musst dich durch horden von bösartigen Mobs kämpfen um an was zu Essen zu kommen. Kannst ned einfach zu H&M rennen sondern musst erst RIESEN Dinger killen um an ein paar Hosen zu kommen. Musst dich abrackern und Kräuter suchen. Riesen Taschen haben um Getränke, Essen, Kleidung, Waffen usw mitzutragen. Siehst gleich aus wie mindestens 10 andere Chars auf deinem Server. und so weiter.
Ich glaub das wär mir n weng zu hart. wenn ich anstatt mein Schami z.b. vorm Prinzen gestanden hätte, wäre meine Hose wohl nass gewesen... Ich hätte nur noch um Hilfe geschrien und wär weg gerannt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (gut n weng übertrieben aber du weisst sicher was ich mein oder?) 
Ach ja und noch was... Wie würd das mit dem Wiederbeleben klappen? mit den klaffenden Fleischwunden an deinem Körper bei nem Crit, mit den Speeren und Pfeilen durch deine Brust... Sehr blutig, sehr schmerzhaft, nicht gerade Traumvorstellung eines Lebens.
Was ich hingegen schnuckelig fände wäre wenn man Kinder kriegen könnte (weils mich einfach wundern würde was bei Gnom Draenei, und bei Nachtelf Draenei rauskäme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) (oder Taure und Gnom.. löööl) 
So nun überlegen was für ne Klasse... Also Volk wenn dann ganz klar Draenei... (sonst wär sie ja ned mein Main...) Aber Klasse... Dudu..hm Stink ich nach Robbe wenn ich die Gesalt benutze?
Krieger... Ne danke das is nix für mich von wegen immer Aggro haben meine arme psyche...
Schami fänd ich super... Folgt mir ich bin allmächtig ich kann über Wasser wandeln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja das wär die perfekte Rolle... und anstatt immer nen Stuhl in ner Kneipe suchen stell ich mir n Totem auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi
Nun noch ne Frage.. ich meine 70% der Männer machen Weibliche Chars... (den Gedanken führ ich ma ned weiter ihr wisst auf was ich hinaus will)
*wink* und *smile* @ Stolen (hoffe ich habs so aufgefasst wie dus rüberbringen wolltest)
Lisha


----------



## Erothar (7. Februar 2008)

Naaruby schrieb:


> Ich habe ein RL und das geht vor. Spiel bleibt Spiel und sollte auch so bleiben




beste antwort heut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber die frage war ja was wäre wenn^^

Da is nun ma fantasie gefragt... sprich: es wäre das gleiche wenn mann gefragt wird ob mann wenns gehen würde mit nem multi millionär tauschen will, das würden 80% glei machen


----------



## Denewardtor (7. Februar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Leute nein nein nein...boa missbraucht den threat nich wieder
> 
> Unabhängig davon wie euer RL ist..
> Ich mag das genre eben...fantasy etc gegen drachen oger usw kämpfen etwas erleben das bei uns einfach unmöglich ist...held werden und mir keine platte mehr über steuer kocks und u-bahn schlägereien machen zu müssen...das ist die sache
> ...


das wäre aber schmerzhaft z.B. als Maintank^^ und ausserdem schwer Platten und Schild zu tragen. 

Ich könnte mir es nicht so vorstellen, da ich nicht 5x am Tag SCHMERZHAFT sterben möchte. Sonst WHY NOT?


----------



## Aîm (7. Februar 2008)

es wäre schon echt geil dort zu leben, weil es halt massenhaft action gibt und einem deshalb nie langweilig wird, nur wenn man dort nur einmal sterben darf, dann würd ich's lieber lassen^^ da ist mir das vorm pc hocken doch lieber als einmal von nem trashmob aus kara oda so umgenatzt zu werden und dann für immer ins gras zu beißen. das wäre mir dann wieder zu blöd.
ist mal schön dass jemand über so etwas mal gedacht hat.
reschpeckd.



> Interessantes Topic.
> Ich selbst bin Reenactor - das heißt ich stelle mittelalterliches Leben zur Schau(<-Hobby). Fantasy wie World of Warcraft sind (unauthentisch) ans Mittelalter angelehnt..kulturell und waffentechnisch.
> Es gibt keine "schönerklingenderen" Heldensagen als die aus dem Mittelalter.... assoziiert mal das Wort "Held" ...wem kommt da nicht der Gedanke an einen Stolzen Ritter auf seinem Pferd, der ,warum auch nicht vielleicht schon einen Drachen tötete um eine holde Maid zu retten wink.gif - Gewalt und Totschlag als herrliche Sache, wir finden sowas super und toll. Werte wie Mut, Standhaftigkeit und Treue kommen stärker als je zuvor ins Gedankenbild....auch bei WoW ...
> 
> ...



genau das meine ich mit meiner aussage ^^


----------



## Gabbes (7. Februar 2008)

Oh ja meine Güte ihr habt ja alle sooo recht -.-
Wer an sowas denkt hat kein rl und ist sowieso ein loser Oo
Ich habe ein funktionierendes RL, nette Freunde,glückliche Familie und sonst läuft alles auch manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger glatt. Und trotzdem könnte ich mir so etwas vorstellen. Nur weil einigen die Fantasie fehlt
(was warscheinlich am Computerzeitalter liegt) um sich soetwas vorzustellen, müsst ihr andere nicht dafür flamen. Nicht jeder mit 3 70ern ist ein Suchti Oo


btt: Hexer <3 Wobei natürlich in andauerndem Krieg zu leben auch nicht so toll wäre, Plumpsklo und Wasser vom Brunnen wären auf Dauer für meine Nerven zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei man sich da wenigstens keine Gedanken darüber machen müsste, dass einem gleich eine Bombe auf den Kopf fällt =)


Ironievolle Grüße


----------



## kargash (7. Februar 2008)

oh man ihr seht doch nur das spielen

es geht doch auch im die fast unberührte natur dort...

stellt euch doch vor wow wäre echt

ich selbst bin larper und ich finde es klasse mal in eine andere rolle zu schlüpfen

außerdem wer sagt denn das ihr alle kämpfen müsst,wow ist doch mehr als nur kämpfen und raiden und sterben

es ist ein rollenspiel wo man mit anderen leute kommuniziert


----------



## Marthuk (7. Februar 2008)

leute ihr rafft net worum es geht Oo

wie kann man so spießig sein,echt schlimm oO


----------



## Lokibu (7. Februar 2008)

Nehmen wir mal an, das leben ist nicht so hart, wie es im wirklichen Mittelalter war. Dann könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, an einem Teich zu angelnd wo außen rum nur Bäume sind, wo man nur mit einem Pferd weiterkommt oder sogar mit einem Vogel fliegen könnte. Es ist schon faszinierend. Allerdings wie gesagt, nur solange alles so ist, wie man es sich vorstellt.


----------



## Kaox (7. Februar 2008)

In eine reale WoW-Dimension wechseln?

Klar! Ich wolt schon immer mal halb von nem Tiger zerfleischt werden und dann meine Wunden behandeln, indem ich mich hinsetze und ein Wurstbrot verdrücke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marthuk (7. Februar 2008)

leute,die welt die man sich dann vorstellt soll ja auch nicht mit unserer ''realität'' vermischt werden,sondern eine eigene realität sein...is das so schwer zu kapieren?da gibts dann nix von wegen zerfleischen und nen wurstbrot auffe wunde legen...ich sag ja,spießer oO


----------



## Smithérs (7. Februar 2008)

OMG

Habt ihr kein Rl, das ihr euch so eine Frage überhaupt stellt???


NEIN, NEIN nie würde ich das machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achereto (7. Februar 2008)

Hmm. Also prinzipiell würde ich da wohl sofort tauschen. Allerdings nur, wenns auch den Wiederbelebenkerl auf dem Friedhof gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (7. Februar 2008)

mal für nen urlaub wäre sowas zu überlegen, einfach mal von allen problemen des alltags azuschalten, aber eben nur auf kurzfristige zeit. für immer? nein danke, dafür sind mir meine familie und im besonderen meine kinder zu wichtig dafür. 

aber es gibt halt tage wo man völlig gestresst ist und eigentlich einfach nur seine ruhe haben will, da wünscht man sich doch manchmal sicher ein anderes dasein, und wer das bestreitet hat zum glück für ihn, noch nicht viel schlimmes oder stressiges erlebt. denn sowas hat nichts mit "habt ihr kein RL" zu tun.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ne, ich steh net so auf Pixeltitten... >.>



Och, die sind manchmal garnicht so schlimm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adenedhel (11. März 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Würde ich zu 99,99% machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





wäre  ich auhc dabei da es mir auch so ght 

lg ade


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. März 2008)

Adenedhel schrieb:


> wäre  ich auhc dabei da es mir auch so ght
> 
> lg ade



/sign

Ist eh alles Mist in dieser Welt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroth (11. März 2008)

Stolen ich würde mir echt sorgen machen =) wenn du schon träumst das du in der WoW bist dann solltest du deine sucht mal bissl eindämmen xDD


----------



## LordofDemons (11. März 2008)

ich würd zwar nich für immer tauschen wollen aber mal so ne woche oder so wär schon cool, sein eigenes abenteuer leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach und ich wär entweder krieger oder hexer ich kenn auch nur die 2 klassen (also kennen tu ich alle aber die 2 behersche ich auch^^)


----------



## Seryma (11. März 2008)

ich würds ein jahr ausprobieren... so ein "WoW- Reallife- Austausch"... die echte Welt bekommt dann nen WoW Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oly78 (11. März 2008)

Allein die ganzen halbnackten Bankchars in den Hauptsstädten, Jungs wer will da nicht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also andauern Fluch der Pein, Machtwort Schmerz, Prankenhiebe, Feuerbälle und Gift einstecken zu müssen; da ist mein RL angenehmer! xD


----------



## Goonion (11. März 2008)

Mein RL ist auch nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei, daher würds mir manchmal sicherlich schon gefallen, als Jäger durch die Wälder zu ziehen, mit meinem treuen Begleiter an der Seite.
Aber das sind einfach nur Hirngespinste. Hilft wohl nichts anderes als die Zähne zusammenbeissen und auf bessere Zeiten zu hoffen.


----------



## Te-Rax (11. März 2008)

Ich würde nicht Tauschen. Mal davon abgesehen davon das immer die chance besteht das die ganze welt von der Brennenden Legion ausgelöscht werden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Neiiin ich fände es auch nicht gut wenn es so viele Verschiedene Lebewesen miteinander Leben würden. Das könnte im prinzip auch nicht gehen den...Hund und Katzen Leben ja nicht zusammen oder? Oder geschweige den zusammen mit einem Bären. Das würde dann so enden Das die Ganze Welt voller Rechtsradikalen ist und z.B. alle Allianz Völker Krieg gegeneinander führen x)


----------



## Thedynamike (11. März 2008)

PlagueKrag schrieb:


> Boar alder du bist ja krass ... spring ausn fenster ist auch ne lösung !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du scheinbar schon gemacht... und leider überlebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. März 2008)

Naja, einmal ne Blutelfe als MAtratze ausprobieren, einmal Gnome verprügeln und einmal so ein bisschen Zaubern und auf nem Mount rumfliegen wär schon lustig, aber ansonsten lieber RL. SOnst könnte ich nimmer UT zocken oder Auto fahren oder Shakes & Fidget lesen oder was auch immer. ^^


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (11. März 2008)

1. Sterbe ich dafür zu oft ingame - sicherlich n beschissenes Gefühl

2. Würde ich in einer "Matrix" oder "Scheinwelt" nicht leben wollen. Mir erscheint unsere reale Welt schon zu durchstrukturiert a la Arbeiten, Freizeit, Schlafen und wieder von vorn bis zum umfallen. Eine Welt in der mir dann vollkommen alles vorgegeben wird etc. wäre daher nichts für mich... Explizit meine ich die vordefinierte Welt: Veränderungen gibts immer Mittwochs (an patchdays) und ca. nach 1 Jahr ne Erweiterung. Das ist mir zu wenig... ich persönlich hoffe und lebe für eine bessere Reale Welt / Gesellschaft und Ideologie. Das einzig tolle ist, dass ich kein Arbeitssklave mehr wäre im eigentlichen Sinn. In WoW "erarbeite" ich mir Dinge die auf meinem freien Willen basieren, dass fehlt in vielen Fällen im Realen Leben. Im RL muss ich Zwang/Pflicht hinnehmen, habe tägliche Ausgaben und muss in einem völlig undurchsichtigen Industrie- und Dienstleistungssystem einen Wert erschaffen, der irgendwie honoriert wird. Und am irgendwie störe ich mich eben sehr...

Mal im Ernst, als Zufluchtsort gern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber um aus unserer desaströsen Welt etwas besseres zu machen, muss ich den Arsch in der Hose haben mich ihr zu stellen.


----------



## Okrenart (11. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich fänds lustig mal für einen monat so da rein

ich wär da ein schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (11. März 2008)

Würde tauschen.

Einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich mich dann endlich wieder mehr bewegen und sport machen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinequanon (11. März 2008)

Ne einfache Frage xD 
was mache ich dan Ingame als Rl bin ein Mensch-männlich, ich will mal wieder Sex haben kommt mir ein weiblicher Char entgegen aber wird gespielt von einen Mann ? 
Wer ja dan irgendwie ne Transe mhm ..........


----------



## L-MWarFReak (11. März 2008)

Also jetzt mal so aus dem Bauch heraus, JA ;D(einfach mal schauen wie es da eben ist)

aber auf die Dauer würde mir vorallem meine Familie fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (freundin kann ich mir ja ne blutelfin schnappen xD)

Also sagen wir es so "Ein Abstecher wäre ok xD"


LG


----------



## Flapp (11. März 2008)

Hmm ich wäre dann ein Druide...hätt ich ja dauernd Haare im mund wegen dem Formen switchen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bewl (12. März 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe gestern mal wieder richtig lange gespielt...musste heute erst um 9 arbeiten..
> 
> ...



Hiho,

Wäre sofort dabei^^

Mfg Bewl


----------



## Odus1124 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich wär Taure. Da kann man sich am hintern kratzen und niemand findet das komisch^^
oder Schurke, nach dem motto"sapped girls don't say no"
...aber mal im ernst: Vielleicht mal ne kurze zeit oder so, aber nich für immer die ham da ja noch nich mal toiletten;-)


----------



## Kronas (19. Oktober 2008)

ich bin dabei als gnom schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (19. Oktober 2008)

Lass mich überlegen... was würde ich vermissen.... die Schule ? Nä.... Arbeit.... Nä...... Musik..... ja, aber da gibts die L70ETC ..... RL mit geistheiler wär sowieso mal fett.....

JA


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

heyy überlegt mal,ihr könnt ganz leicht geld verdienen,löwen und son zeugs tragen in wow doch auch geld bei sich und waffe natürlich xD


Ne ich würde nicht tauschen,gibts den die möglichkeit wenn mal einem lagnweilig ist und grad niemand @ home ist oder du grad nichts vorhast usw das man dan wechseln kann und dan wieder raus kann?Dan würd ichs machen^^Würde Hexer oder Schurke sein.....


----------



## Saytan (19. Oktober 2008)

Odus1124 schrieb:


> Ich wär Taure. Da kann man sich am hintern kratzen und niemand findet das komisch^^
> oder Schurke, nach dem motto"sapped girls don't say no"
> ...aber mal im ernst: Vielleicht mal ne kurze zeit oder so, aber nich für immer die ham da ja noch nich mal toiletten;-)


das mit dem klo ist kein problem,kannst in den nächsten fluss oder so pullern


----------



## aatwa (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde es für maximal einen Tag machen, aber länger auch nicht... Mich würde es total stressen, wenn immerwieder Leute durch mich durchlaufen und Namen über den Kopf schwirren haben...

Mein RL wär mir auch viel zu gut um es zu tauschen... InGame tötet ja man eigentlich nur... Ich hab da mehr Lust, was mit Freunden zu machen und Spaß zu haben...


atwa


----------



## klogmo (19. Oktober 2008)

Klaang schrieb:


> Also ich würde auf keinen falls tauschen,ich halt real und internet leben ganz klar auseinander.
> Wenn man tauschen will,weil man sein reallife nicht leiden kann,sollte man sich mal überlegen,wieso man sein Leben nicht mag und was dran ändern.
> Ich finde,wer sich zu sehr in die WOW Welt vergräbt,der is auf dauer nicht mehr reallife fähig.Klar,ich spiele auch mal gerne die ganze Nacht durch ab Wochendende, aber trotzdem würde mir nie etwas über meinen Sohn und meinen Mann gehen,soschön kann nie ein Spiel sein,das ich es mir in Real wünsche zu leben.
> 
> P.S.:Eigentlich is diese Diskussion unnötig,da ein Computerspiel niemals Real werden kann, man kann nur sein ganzes Leben ihm widmen.




Du musst auch bedenken, wenn ich den TE richtig verstanden habe, wäre dann Azeroth RL und das "alte RL" Virtuell, würde ich jedenfalls so sehen. Und deswegen würde ich auch gehen und mir in Azeroth ne neue Familie und neue Freunde suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (19. Oktober 2008)

mhm tauschen vllt. ^^


----------



## Plakner (19. Oktober 2008)

Naja wohl eher so, dass immer wenn ich mich ins WoW einogg ich quasi in der Welt bin Aber einfach so tauschen..hmm...neee


----------



## Philipp23 (19. Oktober 2008)

Würd ich auch gleich machen. Dan nimm ich 10 Kumpels mit und mach eine Bordel Kette in WOW auf !! Aber nur auf Allianz seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Gibt sicher genug versaute weiber in WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (19. Oktober 2008)

och kinners geht mal weg von "wow ist ein spiel, noob" 

ich würd tauschen, allein um zu sehen, wie sich das ganze anfühlt. un ich würd als hexer allys schlachten gehen *hände reibt*


----------



## alx48 (19. Oktober 2008)

also ich weiß net...wäre schon irgendwie geil, aber eine sache gäbs da...wollt ihr euch wirklich im RL [Heißer Hetzer] reinstopfen??^^

als urlaub für so einen monat wäre ich sofort dabei^^


----------



## Focht (19. Oktober 2008)

ich wäre wenn nur für eine switch methode, ansonsten nicht...


----------



## Rhokan (19. Oktober 2008)

Das einzige was ich gerade am überlegen bin.... würde ich testen ob der Geistheiler funktioniert?


----------



## Latharíl (19. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich gerade am überlegen bin.... würde ich testen ob der Geistheiler funktioniert?




aber hallo...

mal bob hallo sagen


----------



## Rhokan (19. Oktober 2008)

> aber hallo...
> 
> mal bob hallo sagen



und was wenn bob nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Hojo (19. Oktober 2008)

Man muss bedenken das man in einer Welt ist in der eigentlich an fast jeder Ecke der Tod auf einen lauert.
Sei es durch Gauner wie die Defias oder Verrücke wie den Schattenrat, sei es durch große Insekten oder schleimige Bloobs, sei es durch Piraten oder Goblinwachen weil man einem anderen auf den großen Zeh getreten ist... usw. usw.

Dann ist da noch der Punkt das es sicherlich ein sehr sehr schweres Leben sein würde, damit beziehe ich mich jetzt auf das tägliche Einkommen und die tägliche versorgung usw.
Klar, hier und da sind auch Dinge die wir aus dem eigenen Leben gut kennen aber der Großteil ist doch sehr , mh , wie soll ichs sagen ? *denk*
Naja es ist mehr körperliche arbeit und sicherlich auch längere ARbeit als jetzt hier im RL.
Die meiste Nahrung usw. kommt halt durch die Bauernhöfe und Schweinezuchten usw. rein.

Das Leben dort wäre sicherlich kein Zuckerschlecken, aber dafür hat man auf der anderen Seite raaaaasssige Trollinin, natürliche Nachtelfinin oh und natürlich Sally Whitemane %D. *lach*
Viele interessante Persönlichkeiten und Ereignisse, eine fantastische Welt die immer für eine Überraschung gut ist und sicherlich auch viel Spaß und Freude.

Ich würds gerne mal ausprobieren, aber gleich für immer rüberwechseln, mh, kann schwer sagen ob das besser oder schlechter wäre, wobei ich aktuell eher zu schlechter tendiere, zumindest die erste Zeit, bis man sich dran gewöhnt hat mit der Axt in den Wald zu gehen und danach die Schweine zu füttern usw. aber dafür muss man das ja auch erstmal überleben. *g*

Gerne würde ichs dann als Troll versuchen und eine Ausbildung als Schamane anfangen.
Damit kann ich dann zwar die Nachtelfinin und Sally abschreiben, zumindest an einem Stück %D, aber dafür hast halt andere Vorzüge. *g*


----------



## Jurok (19. Oktober 2008)

Also ich würds schon geil finden. Vielleicht kommen wir ja alle nach unserem Ableben in die WoW Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
... Spaaaß das glaub ich nicht wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich weiß schon was du meinst und ich würds auch ziemlich geil finden. Am besten aber auch noch mit Geistheiler das man nicht auf Level 20 stirbt weil man von einem 70er umgehauen wird xD aber das müsste ja dann Gott ziemlich balancen öhh ich meinte die Titanen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ob ich jetzt direkt tauschen würde wüsst ich auch nicht ... irgendwie schon viel cooler als unser RL ich würd 100mal lieber gegen Monster kämpfen als gegen die Elite vom Arbeitsamt oder gegen Endbosse die sich selbst Chef nennen. Unser Leben besteht fast aus 1/3 Arbeit u. Schule dann 1/3 Schlaf und der Rest ist Freizeit. Aber wie die RLwow wär weiß ich ja net... 

Achso ja ich wär ein Schurke und würd aber dann zu den anderen Lehrern gehen und alle Klassen erlernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann würd ich mich IMBA ROXXOR nennen 

mfg


----------



## NWL (19. Oktober 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Gute Idee eigentlich..
> 
> Überlegung ist es wert, wobei mir meine Freundin+Fam sehr am Herzen liegen wobei
> 
> ...




Hehe "switched World" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shady197 (19. Oktober 2008)

Naj wenn man immer wieder tauschen könnte wärs net schlecht, aber mir ist mein RL eigentlich schon ganz recht


----------



## Desperadotroll (19. Oktober 2008)

Jaja... manchmal wärs schon reizvoll die Welten zu switchen.

Besonders als Hexenmeister^^

Man(n) muß nur immer daran denken, den Leerwandler zu verbannen,
und den Wichtel ins Bett zu schicken, bevor man mit der Succi inne Wanne steigt^^
(ZEIT FÜR SPASS!!!)
*träum*

naja... aber da sin dann bedtimmt son paar Baumkuschler Schurken im stealth unterwegs,
die einen bespannen...

hat alles sein Für und Wieder^^

euer 
DT


----------



## Dragus1991 (19. Oktober 2008)

Alle die auf die Tauschfrage mit "Ja" geantwortet haben sollten mal überlegen was sie das gesagt haben und sich nen guten Arzt suchen.
Ich spiele auch seit ca.2 Jahren aber ich würde mein Leben niemals tauschen auch wenn nicht alles so läuft wie ich es gern hätte.


----------



## LaLeX (19. Oktober 2008)

Wenn würde ich switchen, wie es mir passt... In Azeroth wär ich dann ein Jägerlein, wiem ein Faultier^^


ansonsten, nein^^


----------



## Beutelratte (19. Oktober 2008)

naja... vllt kann man sich dann auch einfach an seinen PC setzen und "World of Reallife" zocken xD (naja oder sowas in der art weil pcs hab ich in wow noch net gesehn xD)


----------



## Hojo (19. Oktober 2008)

Hauptsache anderen vorschlagen das sie zum Arzt gehen sollen.
Schrecklich, solte Leute gibts auch wirklich bei jedem Thema was auch nur ein kleines bischl an dem kratzt was die Menschheit sich als normal ins Hirn gehämmert hat.

LARPer sollten auch alle zum Azt gehen, nech ?
Weil sie n ganzes Wochenende oder sogar länger in ihrer Fantasywelt leben, solche kranken Freaks ! ... tz ...


----------



## villain (19. Oktober 2008)

ach ja.. reallife ist doch alles nach login .. oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beutelratte (19. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Hauptsache anderen vorschlagen das sie zum Arzt gehen sollen.
> Schrecklich, solte Leute gibts auch wirklich bei jedem Thema was auch nur ein kleines bischl an dem kratzt was die Menschheit sich als normal ins Hirn gehämmert hat.
> 
> LARPer sollten auch alle zum Azt gehen, nech ?
> Weil sie n ganzes Wochenende oder sogar länger in ihrer Fantasywelt leben, solche kranken Freaks ! ... tz ...




/sing bin voll deiner meinung solche leute gehn mir so aufen sack... zocken WoW habn aber null fantasie...


----------



## Rayza (19. Oktober 2008)

xD never ... echte (menschliche) Fraun sind viel zu edel xD ... aber wenn dann würd ich son digga Braumeister werden und mich ganzen tag zu schüttnxD


----------



## Cupertino (19. Oktober 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Würde ich zu 99,99% machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Muhahaha


Für immer würde ich auf keinen Fall tauschen, dafür ist mein Leben zu toll ;D , aber so für ne Woche würde ich es schon mal machen. 
Es gibt halt einfach zu viel auf das ich verzichten müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twista (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich würds machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde gerne in ner Welt leben, in der man jedem Händler jeden Scheiß andrehen kann.
und außerdem muss man da nicht jeden Tag duschen xD


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. Oktober 2008)

ich würds tun sofern familie und freunde mitkommen dürfen..bei den krisen usw. die im moment in der welt sind wär das echt ein tolles leben als schankwirt (zwerg). man hat immer leute um sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## werbaer (19. Oktober 2008)

Kranke Vorstellung. Leute, die diese Frage mit ''Ja'' beantworten tun mir echt leid.


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (19. Oktober 2008)

Du scheinst Irre zu sein allein deswegen , das du diesen Fred erstellt hast.
Wie kann man nur so einen Blödsinn hier ins Forum posten?

/vote for close


----------



## kolopol (19. Oktober 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Würde ich zu 99,99% machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hol dir mal professionelle Hilfe. Würde ich dir echt raten


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. Oktober 2008)

kolopol schrieb:


> Hol dir mal professionelle Hilfe. Würde ich dir echt raten


ohne es böse zu meinen stimme ich dir zu...wenn einem das leben so auf den sack geht braucht man wirklich hilfe


----------



## Kankru (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde niemals tauschen, ich habe eine hübsche Freundin, viele gute Kumpels, eine subba Verwandschaft und wir planen auch schon was mit nem Kind, also RL ziehe ich dem WoW-Leben vor!

MfG


----------



## retschi (19. Oktober 2008)

genauer wäre, 


was ich dachte waren titten^^


ne würde ich nie machen meine große liebe würde ich nie verlassen


----------



## Snorry (19. Oktober 2008)

ich würde lieber paar sachen aus wow übernehmen

z.b. freundin auf ignore setzen


----------



## Seko! (19. Oktober 2008)

Hm, ich würd mir erstmal die 10 Tage Testversion hohlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murloc92 (19. Oktober 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Würde ich tauschen??


Ja klar, mein RL ist toll aber die WoW Welt finde ich viel besser (als Schule, Arbeit, Steuern zahlen... -.-)



StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> PS welche klasse wärt ihr??



Nachtelf Druide 
auch wenn ich eigentlich Hordler bin, aber wer will schon Taure sein?^^
Und Druide weil:
-die sich unsichtbar machen können (Katze)
-die fliegen können (fluggestalt)
-die schnell an land sind (reisegestalt)
-die schnell schwimmen (Wassergestalt) 
-die niemals alt werden (verjüngung^^)
-die Heilen können 

Nur ich würde nie in ein BG gehen^^


----------



## Corlin (19. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn ich die chance haette ..... wuerd ich gern als gnome magier durch die welt gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. Oktober 2008)

Nein ,würd ich nicht.

Ich steh auf mein Leben und es gibt kein Sex in WoW.


----------



## Foxwolf (19. Oktober 2008)

ich würde es nur ma ausprobieren wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Mage:. (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi diese idee hatte ich auch schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich kann mich nie entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Nein ,würd ich nicht.
> 
> Ich steh auf mein Leben und es gibt kein Sex in WoW.



Doch es gibt Sex in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wird in einem buch erwähnt das Eine erzmagierin (name vergessen (medivhs mutter)) einen magier verführt haben soll


----------



## .:Mage:. (19. Oktober 2008)

@ Sim1589
hm stimmt also ein Verlassener will ich da nicht sein...


----------



## Sim1589 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich frag mich manchmal wie die Welt aussehe wenne s wirklich Orks und andere intelligente "Humanoide" geben würde in RL..bestimmt sehr spannend..dann würde die Menscheit mal zusammenhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hordecore (19. Oktober 2008)

nie!
echt traurig, wenn das leben so scheiße ist, dass man in n computerspiel flüchten will o0


----------



## Laeknishendr (19. Oktober 2008)

Geniale Idee!
Es ist eigentlich nicht weit davon entfernt wie wir ohnehin leben, in Süchten udn Traumschlössern, in vergegaukelten Dingen, in Medien Märchen und Geschichtsstunden. Da wäre es nur ein kleinerer, weiterer Schritt in eine neue Welt.

Aber dennoch, es ist der Mensch der zählt, der nicht den einfachen der Wege wählt und sich dem Leben mit allen seinen Hindernissen stellt.
So verlockend eine andere Welt auch sein kann.

So würden es sicherlich Heroinsüchtige vermitteln wenn das Gehirn nicht schon zu grauem brei geworden wäre. Aber man mache ihnen keinen Vorwurf, sie haben ihre Pille gewählt und den einfachen Weg gewählt.


----------



## Hojo (19. Oktober 2008)

Was ich viel trauriger finde als die Leute die ja angeblich so abartig krank sind das sie zum Arzt gehen sollten, sind die Leute die alles immer total ernst nehmen und immer am grummeln und brummeln sind.

Ich stelle mir solche Leute dann immer vor wie den Ebenisa Scrooge aus der Weihnachtsgeschichte.
Ist das nicht eigentlich viel trauriger ? Ich meine, alles gleich verteufel und als Unsinn abstempeln und andere die Spaß dran haben als Verrückte zu bezeichnen ?

Wenn all diese kleinen Sachen wie z.b. der Thread hier oder damals mein "Durch die Nacht mit ..." Thread oder eben auch die ganzen Leute die sich die Arbeit machen Kostüme oder anderes zu basteln verschwinden würde, wärt ihr dann wirklich glücklicher ? Oo
Klar werden jetzt viele sagen "NATÜRLICH !! SCHEISS FREAKS ! Dann gibts hier endlich nur noch ordentliche Threads !".... aber ich glaube ihr wisst ganz genau das hier dann früher oder später nichts mehr los sein würde und auch in all den anderen Foren usw. usw. 
Die Szenen leben von derartigen Sachen, wenns hier nur um dröges Gelabere gehen soll dann kann man das Forum ziemlich zusammenschrumpfen lassen.

Nur meine Meinung, vielleicht bin ich ja selber schon zu krank und abnormal und leben nimmer in dieser Welt.... @_@

btw. ich gehöre auch zu den Kostümfreaks... und immerhin gabs dafür nen Preis von Blizzard und was gibts fürs grummelig sein ? NICHTS ! SO ! XD


----------



## Pfropfen (19. Oktober 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Gute Idee eigentlich..
> 
> Überlegung ist es wert, wobei mir meine Freundin+Fam sehr am Herzen liegen wobei
> 
> ...



Ganz wie bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ab und zu mal wirklich als kleiner Zwergenkrieger durch die Weiten von Azeroth streifen.... *träum*
Das wärs^^

Naja aber auf Dauer würde ich nicht tauschen wollen, da wäre mir die Wahschenlichkeit zu hoch zu sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (19. Oktober 2008)

Wieso nicht? 

Eine schöne fantasywald in der Es jeden Tag spannung Action und ganz andere Sorgen gibt als " Wie krieg ich arbiet damit ich mich ernähren kann" Es ist einfach was anderes und spannendes und wenn wir rein mal vom Fantasy aspekt absehen würd es mir schon gefallen. Voraussetzung wer natürlich das es auch da den geisterheiler gibt sonst wär das leben dort ziemlich kurz und aus der aktion wer eher angst um das eigene leben und das jeden tag =) aber sonst.


----------



## Headhunter94 (19. Oktober 2008)

Tolle Idee ABER WoW ist nur ein Spiel und du spielst vllt ein bissl zuviel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nicht Bös gemeint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Travis_rd (19. Oktober 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Würde ich zu 99,99% machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




<33333333333333 made my day!


----------



## Vraelus (19. Oktober 2008)

Für immer in WoW abzutauchen, da wäre ich stark dagegen. Aber für 1 Jahr, wäre gut.
Ich wäre ein Schurke, der in den Grizzlyhügeln (ja ich weiß, Wotlk) versuchen würde zu Leben. Ein Haus am Fluss, das wäre was. Dann würde ich versuchen, in Dalaran ein eigenen Laden aufmachen. Was für einer, das wüsste ich nicht.


----------



## Lomiraan (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke ich würde nicht tauschen. Aber wie schon oft erwähnt, einfach mal reinschauen wäre super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch die Wildnis streifen... Monster töten, HUmanoide oder hordlinge..weiß nicht. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das ich es über mich brächte mit einem Pfeil den Schädle meines gegenüber zum bersten zu bringen. Wenn ich treffe xD

Aber ab und an wäre toll^^


----------



## Lisutari (19. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ich weis nicht, das leben in WoW wäre ziehmlich eintönig...In wenigen stunden hat man die ganze Welt gesehen und jeden Mittwoch existiert man für ein paar Stunden nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siltan (19. Oktober 2008)

ich denke das liegt am sozialen umfeld der jeweiligen personen...
leute denen es gut geht würden niemals tauschen, höchstens mal probieren
aber leute die zB nur scheiße behandelt werden, werden sich wohl für die neue welt entscheiden...

mein leben steht noch am anfang, von daher kann ich sowas nicht sagen... aber probieren würd ichs schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cupertino (19. Oktober 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Ich steh auf mein Leben und es gibt kein Sex in WoW.



Oh doch, ich bin der festen Überzeugung das Karazhan mal ein Bordell war.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich währe sovort dabei habe mir das schon vorgestellt man steht auf will was essen und trinken.

Man geht raus hmmm... beer *sabber*

geht zum nächsten Gnoll oder ihrgent ein andern Humanoiden kloppt den weg und man hatt die paar silber um sich einen schönen tag zu machen xD

Nur dann müsste ich zur ally seite gehen 0.O will erlichgesagt nicht mit nem bommelschwanz und fell Rumrennen^^


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2008)

Um ehrlich zu sein, glaube ich, dass in einem "Real WoW" jeder Zweite von uns schon am ersten Wolf scheitern würde... und damit wär das Leben ja doch recht schnell vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (19. Oktober 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Nemen wir mal an ihr hättet JETZT die wahl (aller matrix rote oder blaue pille in die WoW welt zu verschwinden..
> UNTERSCHIED ist.



In eine Welt, in der man mit Magie zu Tode gefoltert werden oder einem mit Spitzen besetzten Streitkolben in die Fresse kriegen kann, es zum Ausgleich aber nicht mal nackte Brüste gibt? Danke, aber nein danke.


----------



## Alpax (19. Oktober 2008)

Mein RL ist derart besch..eiden ... ich würde 101%ig wechseln!!!


----------



## Gored (19. Oktober 2008)

tauschen ? never ! im rl kann ich saufen, sex haben, mir was es sonst noch so gibt einfahren, mich mit freunden und familie treffen ! und ausserdem was der wohl wichtigste punkt wäre gibt es nur bei uns bundesliga !


----------



## Sharkeno (19. Oktober 2008)

Wäre schon geil wenn ich(immer wenn ich abrecke^^) mich wiederbeleben kann aber...
Ohne familie...
ohne freundin...
ohne freunde...

des wäre einfach kein leben mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wär zwar geil aber nein danke, bleibe lieber bei friends, Fam und der liebe meines lebens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telgoras (19. Oktober 2008)

Würde ich NIEMALS machen guckt euch alleine mal die Mädels an die in der Welt von World of Warcraft rumlaufen....nein danke!


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (19. Oktober 2008)

alleine schon für die ganzen blutelfinnen würd ich es machen^^


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (19. Oktober 2008)

Klar würde ich das machen ^^ 
Für so ein paar einfache Auträge massig Gold.
Außerdem tolle Zauber wie Fernsicht/Ruhestein und sogar fliegen ^^
Würde aber wohl am ehesten einen Mensch nehmen ^^ Tauren haben Flöhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (19. Oktober 2008)

naja, warte noch 10 jahre

dann ist die spielindustrie so weit das man sich capseln kaufen kann und man denkt man wäre im spiel, also per gedankensteuerung (die bekannterweise schon erhältlich ist)

die frage ist dann halt noch wie man dem gehinr vorgaukelt das man sich im spiel befindet, aber auch das wird man noch rauskriegen.




ich sag nur larp... wenn man mal so 4-5tage aufm großcon ist fühlt man sich schon fast wie inner "spielwelt" drin. natürlich brauch man dann keine angst haben das man real stirbt, aber macht schon spaß.


wie gesagt, noch 10-15jahre, dann wird sowas möglich sein


"
 Würde ich NIEMALS machen guckt euch alleine mal die Mädels an die in der Welt von World of Warcraft rumlaufen....nein danke!  
"


naja, hoffen wir mal das die weiblichen wesen die dann da rumlaufen auch wirklich weiblich sind, und nicht ihrgendwelche notgeilen kiddys...


----------



## Sempai02 (19. Oktober 2008)

In Azeroth will ich nicht leben. Die Welt ist ein typisches Fantasy-Schlachtfeld und sicher kein wohnlicher Ort. Überall Gefahren, von relativ harmlosen Kleinvieh wie Gnollen oder Räubern über irre Magier oder machtgierige Söldnerführer bis hin zu Dämoneninvasionen und untoten Seuchen.

Wo ich doch lieber wohnen würde, wäre als einfacher Student in mancher Animewelt voller netter Mädels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Lomiraan (19. Oktober 2008)

Telgoras schrieb:


> Würde ich NIEMALS machen guckt euch alleine mal die Mädels an die in der Welt von World of Warcraft rumlaufen....nein danke!



könnten wir uns nicht auf "...in der World of Warcraft" einigen? Das liest sich nämlich total komisch ^^
Das is so doppelgemoppelt ^_^


----------



## New-Member (19. Oktober 2008)

nä würd ich net machen


----------



## Hojo (19. Oktober 2008)

Telgoras schrieb:


> Würde ich NIEMALS machen guckt euch alleine mal die Mädels an die in der Welt von World of Warcraft rumlaufen....nein danke!



Klar, wenn man sich nur die weiblichen Orcs ansieht kann ich dich verstehen. *g*


----------



## Alpax (19. Oktober 2008)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> könnten wir uns nicht auf "...in der World of Warcraft" einigen? Das liest sich nämlich total komisch ^^
> Das is so doppelgemoppelt ^_^



Die Welt der Welt der Kriegskunst

keine Diskussion zur Übersetzung von Warcraft bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pandar (19. Oktober 2008)

also wenn ich wieder zurück tauschen könnte wann immer ich will würd ichs ganz klar machen... und ich wär schammi ele schammi

GEWITTER und 20 gnome fliegen vom berg...


----------



## crizzle (19. Oktober 2008)

ja ich würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ich die wahl hätte,.. hmmm dann möchte ich mage sein^^!


----------



## Hasal (19. Oktober 2008)

Joa würde ich, nicht weil ich süchtig wäre oder so, aber das Universum Warcraft ist schon irgendwie nice. Weiß nur noch nicht was ich sein würde. Wahrscheinlich Tauren Schamane oder Krieger. Spiel ich zwar nicht, finde aber die Tauren eigentlich als coolste Rasse. Fände ich schon nice so auf einem Kodo zu reiten.


----------



## Lomiraan (19. Oktober 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Die Welt der Welt der Kriegskunst
> 
> keine Diskussion zur Übersetzung von Warcraft bitte
> 
> ...



Wieso denn nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2008)

neee ich will leben Oo
in wow Werd ich von nem schurken gekillt und aus ist es .
hier ist es wenigstens n bisschen sicherer


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (19. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> neee ich will leben Oo
> in wow Werd ich von nem schurken gekillt und aus ist es .
> hier ist es wenigstens n bisschen sicherer



Wenn du in der WoW leben würdest könntest du auch zur Leiche als Geist laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (19. Oktober 2008)

meinst du eig so wie das spiel oder so wie RP? 
in RP würde ich nicht tauschen, wenn es allerdings noch das Spiel wäre würde ich glaube ich schon in die WoW wechseln


----------



## Twista (19. Oktober 2008)

Druide wär ganz nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frei wie ein Vogel und so .. ^^


----------



## Shadowassa (19. Oktober 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Nemen wir mal an ihr hättet JETZT die wahl (aller matrix rote oder blaue pille in die WoW welt zu verschwinden..
> UNTERSCHIED ist.
> Die NPC´s wären quasie echt und hätten genauso viel zu erzählen wie sie es täten wenn es echte schmiede schankwirte und der gleichen wären...und wenn du einem von ihnen eins aufs fressbrett zwirbelst musst du eben wie im echten leben mit konsequenzen rechnen...also quasie WoW welt nur echt eben
> (hoffe ihr verstehts weil ich immo nich weis wie ichs genau erklären könnte)
> ...



 Ich würd zu 100% tauschen. Es wäre mal ne Abwechslung und eine tolle erfahrung. Einmal NICHT Mensch zu sein sonder Taure oder Ork.
 Als Rasse würd ich Ork oder Taure sein und Klasse Krieger, Warlok oder DuDu und natürlich Todesritter wenns gehen würde.


----------



## crizzle (19. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> neee ich will leben Oo
> in wow Werd ich von nem schurken gekillt und aus ist es .
> hier ist es wenigstens n bisschen sicherer



SICHERER!???????????????!!!!!!!?


sag mal du träumst ein bisschen viel oder? hier kann dir auch jederzeit was passieren...


----------



## kind-of-sugar (19. Oktober 2008)

Hmm ist schwierig...ich weiss nicht genau, wäre natürlich schon cool so durch die Welt zu Reisen NPC`s umzuhauen usw. und Zaubern wollte ich sowieso auch schon immer mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich denke mir würde viel zu viel an meinen Freunden und Family hängen ( ich erwähne nun meinen Freund hier nicht,da er denke ich mit 100000% sicherheit tauschen würde^^) demnach wäre es sehr schwer für mich...ich denke wenn er tauschen würde dann denke ich würde ich auch tauschen wenn nicht dann mache ich es auch nicht...also so würde ich das denke ich machen^^


----------



## RegokGer (19. Oktober 2008)

hm, ich glaub ich spiel nen retri paladin.


dann bin ich fast unsterblich und kann alles umhaun^^


----------



## Peter@buffed (19. Oktober 2008)

naja das mittelalter viele monster viele krankheiten da gibts dann acuh denke keinen geisterheiler wenn man nich aufpasst und stirbt wars das^^


----------



## Nehar (19. Oktober 2008)

Mh nein. Mir würde das nicht so zu sagen in einem dauerhafte Krieg zu leben, immer weiter gegen den Feind zu kämpfen etc. 

Ich tauche furchtbar gerne für einige Stunden (manchmal auch mehr :>) in diese Welt ab und es ist für mich ein Hobby wie für andere Angeln oder so. Ich mag den Kampf gegen die Allianz und alles was dazugehört. Aber noch viel mehr mag ich mein echtes Leben :> 


Als Hobby bin ich aber gerne mehrere Stunden in der Rolle meiner blutrünstigen, nach vergeltung strebender zestörerischer Blutelfe unterwegs, aber auch nur als Hobby :>


----------



## Apokalypse666 (19. Oktober 2008)

wenn der geistheiler auch da is..... ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten ohne respawn.... mhhhh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (19. Oktober 2008)

Animexina schrieb:


> Ich glaube der TE meint nicht so Sachen wie "wieder zur Leiche laufen" oder sowas Spielmechanisches... sondern einfach in der FantasyWelt Warcraft leben zu können. Als würde man sich zB vorstellen ind er Welt der Herr der Ringe-Filme zu leben...
> 
> Und bitte lasst doch das "wenn du auf dein RL nicht klarkommst..."   es eht nur um die Frage WÜRDET IHR? und nicht "hab mal mehr RL".
> 
> ...



Das ist wohl die beste Antwort die ich bis jetzt gelesen habe.


----------



## talsimir (19. Oktober 2008)

Naja schon ein seltsames Thema, was komtm als nächstes Suicied Hotline DD? Ne spaß bei seite naja ich weis nicht ich würde eher in meinem echten Leben bleiben. Warum? 
Weil:
1. Ich im echten Leben meine Freunde habe.
2. Meine Familie.
3. Meine super tollen großen Brüder.
4. Ich nicht in Stormwind leben will sondern in BERLIN wenn ich es schaffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
5. Ich momentan lieber zur Schule gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
6. Ich später evtl. gerne mal Studieren will.
7...8..9...10 mir fählt net mehr ein x,x:..


----------



## Hasal (19. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> neee ich will leben Oo
> in wow Werd ich von nem schurken gekillt und aus ist es .
> hier ist es wenigstens n bisschen sicherer



Kommt drauf an, ob man sich zwischen PvP oder normalen Server entscheiden kann. Auch wenn die Idee krank ist in einem "realen" WoW PvP an und aus zu machen.

Finde die Idee mit dem Geistheiler schon ganz gut, denn wenn man bei einmal sterben wirklich tot wäre, möchte ich kein Paladin seinn (hab einen als Main, was sehr stressig beim lvln war). Aus der Sicht, wären aus meiner Sicht Jäger oder Schurke so ziemlich die überlebensfähigsten Klassen.


----------



## Shadowassa (19. Oktober 2008)

Devilyn schrieb:


> hehe^^
> 
> Nette Idee^^
> 
> ...



Ne, ne lass das mal da fühle ich mich ja verfolgt^^


----------



## Bösewicht1 (19. Oktober 2008)

Geil wär wenn so die ganzen Völker ''hier'' auf unserer welt leben würde.
So mit Gnomen und Orkse zur Arbeit zu gehen hät was ^^


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (19. Oktober 2008)

naja  man müsste so machen: wenn du WoW spielst, tust das in so nem simulator. während du spielst, läufst du halt selbst herum und castest und hast fette prügel inner hand. 
wie in nem simulator halt^^

dann kann man immer dann raus, wenn simpsons und scrubs laufen.


MFG schönen abend noch


----------



## MadSquare (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd tauschen. Wenn man annimmt das ist alles real - die elfen sind schon sexy - und davon gibts auch noch so viele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balord (19. Oktober 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> Ich würd tauschen. Wenn man annimmt das ist alles real - die elfen sind schon sexy - und davon gibts auch noch so viele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn es real wäre und nicht mit ingame grafik würd ich auch tauschen. Steh net so auf Pixel T....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexacoatl (19. Oktober 2008)

Niemals würde ich dort leben wollen! Das liegt vor allem dran, das die Sterberate extrem hoch ist in diesen Welten, sogar dann wenn man kein Held sein möchte, um es mal genau zu formulieren, da stirbst Du an einem entzündeten Blinddarm oder einer Infektion etc.. Wer jetzt glaubt, das in einer realistischen WoW-Welt an jeder Ecke ein Pala, Priester oder Druide bzw. Schamane wartet um Heilung anzubieten, der hat sich schlimm geschnitten, denn das sind Berufungen die eigentlich eher selten sind. Und mal eben 30km in die nächste Stadt reiten/laufen/fahren/fliegen ist auch eher schwierig, den bei dem Level das die meisten haben würden (im vergleich), könnten sie sich weder ein Pferd, ja noch nicht mal den Greifenflug leisten (schonmal mit geplatztem Blinddarm oder 40° Fieber 30 km gelaufen?). Dazu kommen die ganzen Annehmlickeiten des Lebens, wie z.B. nur einen beheizten Raum im Haus (wenn ein Haus vorhanden ist), kein Bett, die Tiere schlafen mit in diesem Raum, Liebe machen vor den 5 Kindern (nur 3 davon werden überhaupt 8 Jahre alt werden), 90% der gewohnten WoW-Helden sterben vor Level 70, keiner versteht den anderen (nein, die Leute sprechen nicht alle die gleiche Sprache innerhalb der Fraktionen), oder mein klassiker die faulenden und schlechten Zähne die mit der Zeit jeden ereilen (inklusive massiver Zahnschmerzen) etc..... aber ein Gutes hat das Ganze immer noch, eine normale Lebensspanne liegt bei ca. 50 Jahren, damit hat man es bereits 25 Jahre früher hinter sich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wem das nicht langt kann ja mal vier Wochen so Leben wie es die Menschen im Mittelalter getan haben, danach sollte man von dieser verträumten Vorstellung geheilt sein.


----------



## Nimophelio (19. Oktober 2008)

Ja würd ich sofort machen.
Aber nur wenn es auch so wie bei Matrix is...
Also das WOW die "echte" Welt ist und unsere Welt nur eine Matrix =)
UND ICH KEIN UNTOTER WÄR XD
Aber so nen Blutelf wär schon schmuck *sabber*


----------



## Tanabor (19. Oktober 2008)

von meinem jeztigen standpunkt aus würde ich sagen ja. 

nein, mein RL leben ist nicht am arsch, um das mal vorweg zu nehmen. ich habe gute freunde, meine familie und wohne recht passabel.
Ich habe einen sehr guten job und meine karrierechancen sind wirklich mehr als gut.

das einzige, was mich an meinem leben stört ist, das es immer langweiliger wird, auch schon bevor ich wow gespielt habe (um mal wieder den RL verfechtern den wind aus den segeln zu nehmen).

der punkt ist nur: würde man es _wirklich_ machen, wenn es soweit wäre. hätte man wirklich den mut? das ist eine frage, die man so nicht beantworten kann. aber ich könnte es mir vorstellen. allerdings wäre mir die welt von wow vielleicht für ein RL dann doch etwas zu kriegerisch. ich wäre für einen Tausch in eine friedliche welt in der man mehr machen kann als hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich würde auf jeden fall sehr viel dafür geben, wenn die welt von wow zum spielen so realistisch wäre wie das holodeck von der enterprise xD


----------



## Nimophelio (19. Oktober 2008)

Tanabor schrieb:


> von meinem jeztigen standpunkt aus würde ich sagen ja.
> 
> nein, mein RL leben ist nicht am arsch, um das mal vorweg zu nehmen. ich habe gute freunde, meine familie und wohne recht passabel.
> Ich habe einen sehr guten job und meine karrierechancen sind wirklich mehr als gut.
> ...


Du magst Frieden!
Du magst was machen ohne Gewalt!
DU SPIELST HELLO KITTY ONLINE! XD


----------



## Tanabor (19. Oktober 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Du magst Frieden!
> Du magst was machen ohne Gewalt!
> DU SPIELST HELLO KITTY ONLINE! XD




warst du beim bund?


----------



## der-Reaper (19. Oktober 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Würde ich zu 99,99% machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




geh mal in die klinik oder so.. wenn du schon so redest scheints was ernstes zu sein


----------



## Zwergjaeger (19. Oktober 2008)

scheiße man! ^^


----------



## lolomatico (19. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn ich tauschen würde würde ich ein untoter schurke sein und mir nen coolen priesterfreund und nen kriegerfreund suchen und dann zu 3t alles packen.vl noch nen mage für essen und getränke und nen hexer für den notfall. zu 5t würden wir uns dann sicher durch die welt schlagen und nicht verrecken


----------



## Edeoo (19. Oktober 2008)

ich behalte mein leben auch lieber als wirklich in die wow welt einzutauchen
aber ich hätt gern so mage fähigkeiten im RL ^^ als einziger natürlich =P


----------



## Hasal (19. Oktober 2008)

Tanabor schrieb:


> allerdings wäre mir die welt von wow vielleicht für ein RL dann doch etwas zu kriegerisch. ich wäre für einen Tausch in eine friedliche welt in der man mehr machen kann als hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nichts gegen deine Aussage, aber wie wäre es, wenn man mit dem Patch 3.1 oder so einbaut, dass man lvl 80 werden kann, mit einer Variante, wo man keine Mobs killen muss. Und SO friedlich ist unsere Welt auch nicht. 

Die Idee mit der Simulation wie zum Beispiel bei Matrix würde mir auch SEHR zusagen. Wie ein Kompromiss, zwischen Gefahr und Spaß. Ich seh' aber jetzt schon Politiker, die behaupten, man würde dadurch die Axt nehmen und durch die Straßen rennen um EP zu bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FroggyStyle (19. Oktober 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> ...gegen drachen oger usw kämpfen etwas erleben das bei uns einfach unmöglich ist...held werden und mir keine platte mehr über steuer kocks und u-bahn schlägereien machen zu müssen...das ist die sache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



U-Bahnschlägereien, klar: Ironforge und Stormwind! Den Zwergen-Heinis und Elfen-Dildos jeden Tag ordentlich eins überbraten!!!

Nee, mal im ernst! Ich stell mir das Leben in WoW ziemlich grausam vor. Selbst im Mittelalter wars besser. Wenn man da auf dem Schlachtfeld gestorben ist, blieb man wenigstens tot und die Schmerzen waren vorbei! Hier leidet man jeden Tag Höllenqualen, riesige Fleischwunden von Zweihandklingenwaffen, Schädelbasisbrüche von den Streitkolben, immer diese Vergiftungen geht auf die Leber! Vom Wasserbauch von vielen Saufen ganz zu schweigen. Kaum wieder aufgestanden, hast Verbrennungen xten Grades, weil so´n Mage meint, er müsse Spiegeleier auf deinem Rücken braten! Natürlich mit Sicherheitsabstand von 100m! 
Nee, da bleib ich lieber daheim und ess Schokolad!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dérack (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde auch sofort tauschen, vielleicht gibt es sowas in 30 jahren ja? die technik entwickelt sich immer weiter, und es wurden schon berichte vom leuten gebracht, die irgendwelche brillen oder so entwickeln, mit denen man im spiel drinnen ist, nun sind sie aber erst am anfang mit dieser vorschung^^ Naja, aber wenn man bedengt wie die PC spiele vor 20 jahren aussahen, und wie sie heute aussehen, das ist schon ein mega unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde tauchen müsst ich mich mit nix mehr rumärgern.


----------



## Hexacoatl (19. Oktober 2008)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Du magst Frieden!
> Du magst was machen ohne Gewalt!
> DU SPIELST HELLO KITTY ONLINE! XD



Wie amüsant Dein Kommentar doch ist, da möchte man Dir doch glatt mal eine Auseinandersetzung mit einem Ork-Krieger wünschen nur um zu sehen ob Du Eier in der Hose hast.


----------



## Gronn (19. Oktober 2008)

Zla$h schrieb:


> Frag mich was ihr daran so toll findet in ner Welt des Krieges zu leben...Wenn man natürlcih keinen schmerz spürt und einfach wieder nachdem Tod zu seiner Leiche laufen könnte wärs ja toll aber dann wär man unsterblich und irgendwann wärs einem auch langweilig^^


nur mal zur info wir leben in einer Welt des Krieges nur halt das im moment kein krieg in europa ist


----------



## alexaner666 (19. Oktober 2008)

> P.S.:Eigentlich is diese Diskussion unnötig,da ein Computerspiel niemals Real werden kann, man kann nur sein ganzes Leben ihm widmen.


vielleicht befinden wir uns längst in einem computerspiel einer auserirdischen Rasse, die uns zu ihren Vergnügen in ein Spiel
integriert hat?


----------



## Juicebag (19. Oktober 2008)

Klar würde sofort tauschen und würde dann den ganzen Tag im Keller vom Gasthaus in Brill sitzen und RL zocken.


----------



## Alpax (19. Oktober 2008)

Für alle die sich das ganze nicht so recht vorstellen können ...

Es geht darum ob man lieber im normalen Leben ist oder ob einem die Fantasy-Atmosphäre gefällt ===>>

sprich .. kein Beruf in dem Sinn wo man täglich hinlaufen muss sonder jeder hat sein Handwerk .. man streift durch die Welt auf sich allein gestellt ... mit Spitzhacke um Erze abzubauen und dann kommt man zu einer Siedlung .. da hats ne Schmiede .. man hält sich dort ein paar Tage in dem Gasthaus auf .. tauscht sich mit den Leuten dort aus was es neues gibt ... Schmiedet sich seine Rüstugn an der Schmiede ... Braut sich Elixiere mit den Kräutern die man auf seiner Reise findet ... trifft auf wilde Kreaturen denen man dann im Kampf gegenübersteht ... nach einem erbittertem Kampf geht ihr als Sieger hervor. Ihr zieht dem Tier das Fell ab um in der Nacht nicht zu frieren, das Fleisch bratet ihr über einem Lagerfeuer. Ihr reist in eine Stadt um Gegenstände die ihr auf eurer Reise gefunden habt und für die Ihr keine Verwendung habt zu verkaufen und Geld einzunehmen um selber Gegenstände zu kaufen die für euch von nutzen sind.  ... usw. ... 

Es gibt kein sogenanntes PVP da es fast ausgeschlossen ist als Anhänger der Allianz ein Mitglied der Horde zu treffen und wenn dies der Fall sein sollte geht man sich eher aus dem weg aufgrund der Ungewissheit ob man Siegreich ist. 

Und zum Thema Schmerzen und Sterben .. wiederbeleben ... ich würde sagen das man zwar Schmerzen verspürt, aber Verletzung dank spezieller Kräuter-Tinkturen und Verbänden aus seltensten Stoffen sehr rasch heilen. Und sollte es tatsächlich zum Tot kommen wird man an heiligen Schreinen die auf der Welt errichtet wurden wieder in die Existenz zurückgeholt. Man ist allerdings nackt und sämtliche Gegenstände die man in seinen Taschen (Inventar) hatte sind weg. Darum muss  man erst (Realitätsnah) an den Ort seines Ablebens zurückkehren um seine Taschen suchen um hoffentlich soviel wie möglich wieder zu finden wenn man das Glück hat das die Sachen nicht inzwischen von jemand anderem entdeckt wurden.

So ... .. oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Shadoweffect (19. Oktober 2008)

der-Reaper schrieb:


> geh mal in die klinik oder so.. wenn du schon so redest scheints was ernstes zu sein



Leut deiner Aussage müssten sehr viele Leute in kLiniken...



> Niemals würde ich dort leben wollen! Das liegt vor allem dran, das die Sterberate extrem hoch ist in diesen Welten, sogar dann wenn man kein Held sein möchte, um es mal genau zu formulieren, da stirbst Du an einem entzündeten Blinddarm oder einer Infektion etc..



Ach was, das heilt dir ein Priester schon weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn, dann wäre ich gerne Hexer. Die Succubus darf mich auf meinen Reisen verwöhnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## e!ht (19. Oktober 2008)

hmm interessant... du weist schon das wenn du in diese andere welt eintauchst kein pc und somit kein wow mehr zocken kannst?


----------



## Hojo (19. Oktober 2008)

Pfff, auf Seite der Allianz, wer will denn dort schon wohnen/leben ? XD


----------



## Elesmer (19. Oktober 2008)

fantasy/scifi sind dafür da dass man sich in einer anderen welt erholen kann, in der man zB nicht ständig unter erfolgsdruck steht... 

daher würde wohl jeder hier mehr oder weniger tauschen. allerdings halt nur zeitweise. fantasy ist wie gesagt erholung, nicht mehr nicht weniger


----------



## Deathanubis (19. Oktober 2008)

nur der Gedanke ist krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wenn, dann ein Pala --> Bubble und Rs wenn es brenzlig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (19. Oktober 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Nemen wir mal an ihr hättet JETZT die wahl (aller matrix rote oder blaue pille in die WoW welt zu verschwinden..


DIE BLAUE!!!



StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Die NPC´s wären quasie echt und hätten genauso viel zu erzählen wie sie es täten wenn es echte schmiede schankwirte und der gleichen wären...und wenn du einem von ihnen eins aufs fressbrett zwirbelst musst du eben wie im echten leben mit konsequenzen rechnen...also quasie WoW welt nur echt eben


Was rauchst du?



StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> PS welche klasse wärt ihr??


Shadowpriest weil manche Leute hier nen Mindblast vertragen würden...



StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> PSS: HEY!!! es geht alles was in RL auch geh also JA auch sex...mensch..


Du erzählst ein paar Zeilen weiter oben man würde "WoW leben" ohne Freundin, Verwandte usw, und erklärst dann Sex wäre trotzdem ok?
Also sry aber was willst du denn vögeln, deinen Waffenschmied?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ironie off

PS: Hm naja ich warne mal eben so vor eigener Meinung^^ Wünsche euch noch nen guten Abend, Bye denn.


----------



## Koshdrago (19. Oktober 2008)

ich stell mir vor eine dayli machen und dann die 10g in bootybay für alkohol auf den puzt haun, für die 10 g kriegt man verhältnismäßig viel, mh


----------



## Hojo (19. Oktober 2008)

Yeaaa, erholung mit n paar Trollmädels... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD
Jaja, ich krankes Schwein, hab schon den Arzt angerufen aber der sagte mir nur das sein Wichtel sich krank fühlt und er keine Zeit hat... %D ... *g*


----------



## Warp16 (19. Oktober 2008)

hhm klart würd ich instant machen hab eh kein rl^^
ps würd nen hunter oder nen pala nehmen


----------



## friedchicken (19. Oktober 2008)

nerd inc


----------



## Sreal (19. Oktober 2008)

ist zwar ne kranke idee, aber ich seh schon monatlich die blaue hand am himmel mit einer 13,99€ + 19% mwst aufschrift in der innenhand, die dann monatlich winkt.


----------



## Gihmp (19. Oktober 2008)

Wann gehts los ? bin dabei :-)


----------



## Virolac (19. Oktober 2008)

Also ich würde jetzt nicht mit der WoW welt tauschen aber mit so ner Fantasy welt wäre schon cool denk ich mal da wäre das leben auf jedenfall spannender als es hier in echt ist !!


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde auf jedenfall tauschen.


----------



## Cupertino (19. Oktober 2008)

Die Klassenauswahl ich schwer -.-

Magier: Man kann sein Essen herbeizaubern
Hexer: Succubus *g*
Schurke: Stealthmode (man kann den Blutelfinnen beim Duschen zugicken xD) 
Paladin: Ruhestein (man is immer schnell daheim)
Druide: Man kann fliegen und so


----------



## Machat (19. Oktober 2008)

Tatsächlich habe ich mir schon einige Geschichten zu meinem Leben in WoW ausgedacht. Da wär zum Beispiel das taurische Waisenkind welches wie ein Wunder im dritten Krieg, mitten im Schlachtfeld überlebte und von einem der überlebenden Blutelfen nach Silvermoon gebracht worden ist... Dort wurde er aber von den anderen Kindern missachtet, weil er eben anders war (Sozusagen eine Mischung aus Harry Potter und Das Parfüm^^)

Dann hab ich noch eine interessante Geschichte zu meinem letzten Char den ich leider gelöscht hab (ein Taurendruide der versucht nur durch die Domestizierung von Kodos sein Geld zu verdienen). Mein aktueller Main (Blutelf Jäger) und seine Katze die ihn seit Stufe 10 begleitet hätte auch eine Geschichte verdient... 

Ich glaub das war nicht wirklich das topic^^ aber um die Frage zu beantworten: Manchmal wünsche ich es mir. Aber wenn man sich es länger überlegt ist Azeroth wirklich um einiges härter als unsere globale Finanzkrise zum Beispiel. Eine andere Sache ist: In Azeroth gibt es zwar genug Arbeit für jedermann und wirklich niemand ist dazu verdammt arbeitslos zu sein, aber es kann auch jeder Tag dein Letzter sein.

Welche Klasse und Rasse ich spielen würde? Hmm... Ausschließen möchte ich die Untoten, da sie mir immer schon ein wenig suspekt waren. Ich könnte mir einen Taurenpaladin vorstellen (mir ist in der Tat klar dass das nicht möglich ist). Grund: Ich gehöre zu der Horde, würde gerne versuchen nach einem Kodex zu leben und der Tauren passt einfach perfekt von seiner Philosophie zu mir^^


----------



## attake (19. Oktober 2008)

coolter titel ^^

aber eh das ganze is nur zum zeitvertreib  und es kommt bestimmt mal wieder was neues besseres schöneres geileres ....

ich würde nie im leben tauschen  ABER so ab und zu 1-2 wochen urlaub in WoW würde mich schon reizen ^^


----------



## SOS5 (19. Oktober 2008)

so^^ nach langen denken:
Ich habe zuerst gedacht, was für ein Idiot das ist, der hat ja kein real etc., aber wenn man mal nachdenkt und es wirklcih wie ich real ist, dann hat man ja theretisch damit ein real^^ und das ist dann ja dien eigenes Leben ... also würd ich das machen, weil man einfach geile Fähigkeiten hat und unsterblich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immer vom Geisterheiler zum Leichnam rennen und weiter machen^^ Und sondst kann man seine Zeit auch mit anderen verbringen, weil es ja wie im real ist, also Freunde kennen lernen ögendwas raiden etc. 
Also .... Ja, ich würde^^


----------



## arieos (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich würds nicht machen, aber anstelle meiner, schicke ich meine Ex-Frau.


----------



## Tupac 2 (19. Oktober 2008)

arieos schrieb:


> Ich würds nicht machen, aber anstelle meiner, schicke ich meine Ex-Frau.




Wie so ist deine Ex wow süchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guesswhoiam (19. Oktober 2008)

scheisse die haben weder internet
auch die musik ist der letzte rotz
was würden die meisten von euch den ganzen tag lang machen ?

in IF rum stehen ?


trotzdem würd ich sofort tauschen ^^


----------



## Berndl (19. Oktober 2008)

Nr. 1 Ja ich würde sofort tauschen
Nr.2 Ich wäre ein Orc/Tauren Schamane
(Ich stell mir das so cool vor...
Eines Tages erwachte ich und hatte keine Ahnung wo ich mich befand.
Ich sah mich um. 
Hmm... komischer Ort...was zum Teufel mache ich in einer Wüste?
Ich räkelte mich auf und suchte nach Anhaltspunkten um mich zu orientieren.
Dieser Ort... er kommt mir so verdammt bekannt vor.
Das ist doch nicht? Nein... Nein,Nein,Nein ich träume noch.
Doch da wurde ich auch schon aus meinen Gedanken gerissen.
Ein kleines Mädchen stuppste mich an.
"Ihr seht verwirrt aus. Ist alles in Ordnung? Kann ich irgendwie helfen?"
"Nein alles bestens. Aber sag mal wo zum Teufel in ich hier?"
"Du bist auf dem Hof meines Vaters, er ist Bauer weißt du?"
Erst da bemerkte ich das das Mädchen grüne Haut hatte.
Könnte es sein das... ist sie ein Orc?
"Willst du mich bitte zu deinem Papa bringen?"
"Hmm ok aber nur wenn du mit mir spielst!"
"Na gut"
Wir betraten ein Haus das einen eindeutig Orcischen Baustil hatte.
Ein grünhäutiger Mann stand an einer Feuerstelle und legte Holz nach.
Er drehte sich um.
"Throm kar, Fremder was führt euch zu mir?"
"Papa ich habe ihn draußen gefunden. Er hat gesagt er spielt mit mir wenn ich ihn zu dir bringe."
"Ähm Hallo, ich ich ich weis nich ganz was ich hiervon halten soll"
Der Orc sah mich fragend an.
"Ich meine ich stehe hier in einem Orchaus mitten in einer mir komisch bekannten Gegend, ich denke ich träume."
"Nein, das ist defintiv kein Traum das kann ich euch versichern"
"Aber aber ich gehöre nicht hierher ich wohne in einer Kleinstadt im Süden Deutschlands und nich in Azeroth!"
"Hmm wenn das so ist müsst ihr... der Kriegshäuptling muss davon erfahren. Kommt rasch wir nehmen die Wölfe"
Mitlerweile konnte ich einige klare Gedanken fassen.
Ich war tatsächlich in Azeroth genauer in Durotar.
Als eingefleischter Hordler und ein wenig RP -Interesse wusste ich was ich zu tun hatte.
Wir waren mittlerweile in Orgrimmar angekommen.
Ich kam aus dem Staunen nicht mehr heraus. 
Überall herrschte reges Treiben.
Wir ritten auf Thrall´s Feste zu.
"Los absteigen ihr könnt nicht mit euren Wölfen zu Thrall"
Oh mann sind die Wachen hier aber gestresst, dachte ich mir.
Und da stand er. Der Kriegshäuptling. Thrall persöhnlich.
Ich trat vor.
"Willkommen in Orgrimmar. Seid ihr gekommen der Horde zu diehnen?"
"Loktar Kriegshäuptling, ich komme aus einer anderen Welt dieser Bauer hier meinte ich solle sofort zu euch."
...

Naja ich werde zu detailreich
könnte es mir auf jedenfall sehr gut vorstellen


----------



## Latharíl (20. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> und was wenn bob nicht funktioniert?




mhm...dann versuchen n guten eindruck zu hinterlassen trotz dummen gesicht xD


----------



## Crusada (20. Oktober 2008)

schon krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (20. Oktober 2008)

Berndl schrieb:


> Nr. 1 Ja ich würde sofort tauschen
> Nr.2 Ich wäre ein Orc/Tauren Schamane
> 
> [Text aus Platzgründen weggekürzt]
> ...



Du brauchst einen Arzt, warum hilft ihm den keiner -.-


----------



## Acclamer (20. Oktober 2008)

Sehr interessantes Thema und sehr geile Antworten zum Teil!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber stell dir mal vor, du würdest 24/7 da drin sein - also wirklich 24/7!!
Dann hättest du Content viiieeel schneller durch und müsstest dann dauernd warten, das
Blizzard dein Leben patcht.
Und jede Nacht von Dienstag auf Mittwoch hast du Filmriss!
Und wenn in Paris ne Putzfrau über nen Stecker stolpert bist du ohnmächtig, 
und grad jetzt ist seit gestern mein Server down, ab und zu bist dann einfach nen Tag ....nichts? xD
Und von wegen. pixelige Nachtelfen, natürlich nicht! Die Grafik wäre dann ja wohl RL-mässig, oder?
Problem mit den Frauen wäre: 90% der hübschen Elfen würden denken wie Männer! XD
Abgesehen davon würde es einen psychisch glaubich ganz schön fertig machen, tagein tagaus irgendwelche Monster
und Menschen niederzumetzeln - auch, wenn man weiß, dass sie wiederkommen.
Wenn man im RL jemanden bewusstlos schlägt, kommt der auch wieder, aber man macht es trotzdem nicht. ^^ 
Immer Leuten wehtun - nee!
Und nur den Wirtschafts-Handels-Teil spielen, auch doof.
Ne Zeit lang wärs bestimmt spannend, mal sone Woche mit den Kumpels alles live erleben...
Aber längerfristig, nä! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soviel von meiner Seite, mit freundlichen Grüssen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwerhörig (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, wenn ich viel spaß im spiel habe und mich jemand in dem moment fragen würde würde ich ja sagen aber wenn ich im rl spaß haben würde ,,nein sagen''.


Es kommt halt darauf an ob die Leute mit denen ich jetzt spiele dort auch in meiner umgebung und gilde wären wenn das so wäre würde die chance, ja zu sagen, sichtlich steigen.

In diesem moment würde ich auch ja sagen weil ich einfach einen lustigen abend mit den jungs und mädels hinter mir habe


----------



## Hojo (20. Oktober 2008)

@ abe15



abe15 schrieb:


> [sinnloses Geschwafel weggekürzt]



Ich habe mir erlaubt dein Posting zu berichtigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## menschlein (20. Oktober 2008)

Ein Priester denkt
Joa in Sw als Priest rumlaufen und  die leute von meiner gilde am leben erhalten. Also ich würde mich schon gerne als priester sehen in meiner neuen welt. Würde mich in ne hortlerin verlieben  (priester sind halt so) Unseren kindkönig beschützen. In IF mit den huntern streiten weil sie wieder mal ein item von krieger tragen. Ich wäre ein glücklicher Heiler der enscheiden kann über leben oder tod. Und in diesem überschwang an lust und tollerei  in die verbotene untere stadt von IF gehen den da stehen von den gnomen diese monitore wo man World of Menschcraft spielen kann Ich würde irgendwann  davon träumen en gutes schnitzel mit pommes zu essen. Nicht immer dieses fischzeugs das mir zaubermacht gibt. Und nicht immer hinter jedem baum nen hordi zu vermuten, sondern in einem warmen wohnzimmer in sicherheit zu sein. Mich würde interessieren warum die so vorsichtig leben um nicht ums leben zu kommen. Mir würde das magewasser zum hals raushängen. Würde gerne mal en berliner weisse trinken, oder einen süssen pfälzer wein. Ich würde anfangen dieses spiel zu spielen World of Menschcraft von dem alle in IF reden. Und ich wüde da sitzen und davon täumen in dieser welt zu sein.

AMEN


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen Arzt, warum hilft ihm den keiner -.-


Und du brauchst Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du keine lust hast verpiss dich aus dem Thread,keiner bruacht solche kommis,das ist ein fun thread nud auch an alle anderen,wenns euch nicht gefällt und ihr natürlich viel mehr RL habt dan geht mal RL machen mit omi oder so bloss stresst nicht!


----------



## abe15 (20. Oktober 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> @ abe15
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach herrje manche Menschen halten aber auch gar nix aus...
Ok ich machs ja schon weg, nicht das morgen der Jugendschutz bei mir klingelt...


----------



## abe15 (20. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Und du brauchst Freunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm erst sagst du mir ich hätte keine Freunde und dann sagst du mir ich hätte zuviel RL?
Wer braucht jezz Freunde?^^


----------



## Raminator (20. Oktober 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich habe gestern mal wieder richtig lange gespielt...musste heute erst um 9 arbeiten..
> 
> ...


die welt ist interessant genug...nur muss man wissen warum-also ich weiß es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sc00p (20. Oktober 2008)

Berndl schrieb:


> Nr. 1 Ja ich würde sofort tauschen
> Nr.2 Ich wäre ein Orc/Tauren Schamane
> (Ich stell mir das so cool vor...
> Eines Tages erwachte ich und hatte keine Ahnung wo ich mich befand.
> ...




Boa aaaalter... erzähl weiter ^^ die story is voll spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (20. Oktober 2008)

hmm wenn ich in wow auch meinen ersten sex und so bekommen würde (Blutelf-emo-girl <3 ) würde ich gegen mein jetziges rl tauschen wollen...


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (20. Oktober 2008)

Niemals, ne! xD

Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich keinen bock, immer in Gefahr zu leben von einem Drachen gefressen zu werden oder weiss der geier was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ausserdem ist Krieg allgemein nicht mein Ding, also ich würde keine ''freude'' daran empfinden irgendwelche Menschen, Zwerge, Gnome oder Nachtelfen (na oke bei denen evtl. doch ein wenig xD) abzustechen. cO
Na gut ich hoffe mal, das ist bei dem Rest hier auch so. Das ist eifnach nur schon ein Grund wieso ich nein sage! 

Das mit dme Sex hatten wir ja auch schon. 

Und ich hab nur schon wegen den Freunden/innen die Stadt gewechselt, von daher will ich hier niemals wieder weg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3


----------



## StolenTheRogue (20. Oktober 2008)

Hehe es war so klar das mein Topic beflamet wird...

Wenn jemand sagt "Ja ich würde tauschen" dann ist er gleich total daneben was? So eine dumme engstirnigkeit von wegen "dein rl ist scheisse desswegen tauschen etc" geht mir hammer auf den sack.
Fakt ist das die ganze welt scheisse ist. 

Ich habe in wow noch nie was von

Kinderschändern
drogendealern
rassisten
usw usw
gehört.

Wäre man dort könnte man es leben wie man es spielt.
Nur viel freier. Zb könntest du genauso gut händler oder Hure werden. Und ja es gäbe Bob...und ja er würde funzen...und wenn es nach mir ginge würden einige im Forum auch gut Dresche mit dem [Hammer of Ressurection] bekommen.
Klar gibt es auf Azeroth auch krieg und klar gibt es den einen Zwerg der gegen den anderen Nachtelf ist nur könnte ich mit sowas wesentlich entspannter umgehen als wenn hier ein [beliebige Hautfarbe] vollidiot zu nem [beliebige hautfarbe] typen hngeht und ihn wegknockt weil er anders aussieht.
Ich würde auch tauschen. Wenn ich meine lieben mitnehmen dürfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (20. Oktober 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Hehe es war so klar das mein Topic beflamet wird...
> 
> Wenn jemand sagt "Ja ich würde tauschen" dann ist er gleich total daneben was? So eine dumme engstirnigkeit von wegen "dein rl ist scheisse desswegen tauschen etc" geht mir hammer auf den sack.
> Fakt ist das die ganze welt scheisse ist.
> ...



Die Welt ist nicht Scheisse, es kommt nur daruf an was man daraus macht. Scheiße dürfen sie die Leute finden, die unter Lebensgefahr in seeuntauglichen Boten über das Mittelmeer fahren, um nach Europa zu kommen. DU hast gar nicht das Recht diese Welt Scheisse zu finden, dazu geht es dir viel zu gut (Essen, ein Platz zum Schlafen, keinen Krieg - ungefähr drei Milliarden Menschen beneiden dich. So, nachdem ich dir hier mal verbal den Scheitel neu gezogen habe will ich mal auf das Thema eingehen:

Der TE kommt als kleiner Waisenjunge und nicht als Held in Azeroth an. Fünf Minuten später kommt eine Horde Tauren vorbei, die ihn bei guter Laune vielleicht nur bis zum Lebensende in ein Bergwerk sperren, bei nicht ganz so guter Laune schnell töten und bei mieser Laune zu tode quälen. Bombige Aussichten, die einem Wechsel eigentlich nicht sehr erstrebenswert machen.


----------



## Latharíl (20. Oktober 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen Arzt, warum hilft ihm den keiner -.-




spaßbremse, geh nach hause...komm /cast [Fluch der Pein] 
wo is mein captain blaue wolke, wenn ich ihn brauch?


btt:

it's me in wow:

Eine Blutelfhexenmeisterin, mit vielen, vielen Werkzeugen des bösen Aua machens ausgestattet, erkundet die Welt. auf ihrem weg zu arthas wird sie großmeisterin der kräuterkunde und großmeisterin im elixiere herstellen. sie freundet sich mit einem anderen hexer an und auch mit einem magier. ihr brennendes pony "burning horse" brennt ihr mit den feurigen hufen einen weg durch die eisigen hügel des ein oder anderen gipfels...


----------



## Geibscher (20. Oktober 2008)

was hastn gegen Rassisten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würde tauschen wenn Freunde und Familie mitkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychogeist (20. Oktober 2008)

Acclamer schrieb:


> Und jede Nacht von Dienstag auf Mittwoch hast du Filmriss!


Was habe ich gelacht^^ 

Zugegeben-auch ich würde tauschen.
Und ich wär wohl wie ingame Draenei Schamane,mit den Taschen voller Ankh´s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Killerguitar (20. Oktober 2008)

Mmh, tauschen? Ohja, ich würde mit meinem Main tauschen. Da RP Realm, auch mal so drüber nachgedacht, wo er herkommt und so. Er kommt aus nem firedlichen Kloster, ich denke schon lange darüber nach, ob ein Leben im Kloster was für mich wäre. Aber ich denke ja, ein Leben, in dem alles möglichst gleich bleibt und ich möglichst wenig Leben um ich herum habe, das ist was für mich. Und nen WoW-Priester hat geile Spells. Ja, ich würde sofort gehen.


----------



## Syrink (20. Oktober 2008)

ich würd nen hordler nehmen und den ganzen tag blutelfen & nachtelfen nageln. und wennse weglaufen bekommense nen frostschock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (20. Oktober 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Die Welt ist nicht Scheisse, es kommt nur daruf an was man daraus macht. Scheiße dürfen sie die Leute finden, die unter Lebensgefahr in seeuntauglichen Boten über das Mittelmeer fahren, um nach Europa zu kommen. DU hast gar nicht das Recht diese Welt Scheisse zu finden, dazu geht es dir viel zu gut (Essen, ein Platz zum Schlafen, keinen Krieg - ungefähr drei Milliarden Menschen beneiden dich. So, nachdem ich dir hier mal verbal den Scheitel neu gezogen habe will ich mal auf das Thema eingehen:
> 
> Der TE kommt als kleiner Waisenjunge und nicht als Held in Azeroth an. Fünf Minuten später kommt eine Horde Tauren vorbei, die ihn bei guter Laune vielleicht nur bis zum Lebensende in ein Bergwerk sperren, bei nicht ganz so guter Laune schnell töten und bei mieser Laune zu tode quälen. Bombige Aussichten, die einem Wechsel eigentlich nicht sehr erstrebenswert machen.




Also jetzt mal im ernst...hast du schlecht geschissen? Ich glaub fast ich brenne. Wer bist du den bitte das du mir sagst wie ich mich fühlen soll?!
Ich finde die welt in der WIR leben scheisse. Und das allein ist grund genug. Im grunde hast du dir selbst wiedersprochen weil gerade weil es menschen die bei stürmischer see fahren um asyl zu finden gibt gerade weil es hungersnöte seuchen und derglichen gibt finde ich diese welt scheisse. Das nennt man anteilnahme. Ungeachtet dessen hast du hier niemandem den scheitel neugezogen. Du hast nur lediglich bewiesen das akzeptanz anderer meinungen nicht deine stärken sind. Also mein grossspuriger freund. Die welt ist für jeden scheisse dem es entweder schlecht geht oder der hilflos zusehen muss wie es anderen schlecht geht wenn er sich überhaupt darum schert.
Ach und die chance das TAUREN ein Menschenkind quälen sind ungefähr so hoch wie mein interesse an nem rohrbruch in der mongolei.
Jetzt kannst du verbitterter vogel gerne ne rechtschreibreform einleiten oder alles auf die goldwaage legen. Fakt ist das die meisten tauschen würden um g36 gegen einen feuerball tauschen zu können. Oder eben frei von unseren gesellschaftlichen zwängen in einer bunten welt mit einem schwert bewaffned durch den wald zu hoppeln. Sei es drum. Du willst mir den scheitel neugezogen haben? du willst in meinem topic aufgeräumt haben? Räum erstmal dein zimmer auf.


----------



## Mr.Killerguitar (20. Oktober 2008)

^Um da mal dran anzuknüpfen, was soll denn bitte der Mist?

Also, erstens: Hier wird nach einer persönlichen Meinung gefragt, wenn die persönliche Meinung eines Menschen die ist, dass die Welt für ihn scheiße ist, dann ist das so.
Zweitens: Er hat das vollste Recht die Welt scheiße zu finden, da er ein Mensch ist, und alle Menschen gleich sind. Ausserdem ist auch nur ein Mensch fähig zu denken, die Welt sei scheiße.
Drittens: Auch wenn man niht die Augen vor Probleme verchließen darf, so sind flühtende Menchen ken aßstab für uns. Wir allesamt hier entsammen den Industrieationen, unsere Menung, was scheie ist und was nicht, richtet sich logischerweise nach anderen Sachen als die eines verarmten, chinesischen Bauerns!
Viertens: hat niemand hier das Recht einem anderen vor zu cshreiben, was er denken darf!
Fünftens: Wenn du zu dämlich oder zu blöde bist, das zu erkennen, dann geh doch nach Afrika. Vermissen würde dich keiner!


----------



## StolenTheRogue (20. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Killerguitar schrieb:


> ^Um da mal dran anzuknüpfen, was soll denn bitte der Mist?
> 
> Also, erstens: Hier wird nach einer persönlichen Meinung gefragt, wenn die persönliche Meinung eines Menschen die ist, dass die Welt für ihn scheiße ist, dann ist das so.
> Zweitens: Er hat das vollste Recht die Welt scheiße zu finden, da er ein Mensch ist, und alle Menschen gleich sind. Ausserdem ist auch nur ein Mensch fähig zu denken, die Welt sei scheiße.
> ...



/sign
Echt jetzt ich reg mich gerade echt über den kerl auf.


Hast recht wieder zurück zum thema...

Ich würde wie gesagt nur mit meinen freunden meiner freundin und familie wechseln.
Und dann würde ich mit meiner Freundin ein abenteurerleben führen. Sie wäre 100% priesterin obwohl sie nichts von pc-spielen hält.


----------



## Mr.Killerguitar (20. Oktober 2008)

War an den netten Scheitelzieher gerichtet, der dein Thema aufgeräumt hat. Nicht zum aushalten...

Besser schnell weiter im Thema^^

Also, ich würde immer noch tauschen!


----------



## Hexacoatl (20. Oktober 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal im ernst...hast du schlecht geschissen? Ich glaub fast ich brenne. Wer bist du den bitte das du mir sagst wie ich mich fühlen soll?!
> Ich finde die welt in der WIR leben scheisse. Und das allein ist grund genug. Im grunde hast du dir selbst wiedersprochen weil gerade weil es menschen die bei stürmischer see fahren um asyl zu finden gibt gerade weil es hungersnöte seuchen und derglichen gibt finde ich diese welt scheisse. Das nennt man anteilnahme. Ungeachtet dessen hast du hier niemandem den scheitel neugezogen. Du hast nur lediglich bewiesen das akzeptanz anderer meinungen nicht deine stärken sind. Also mein grossspuriger freund. Die welt ist für jeden scheisse dem es entweder schlecht geht oder der hilflos zusehen muss wie es anderen schlecht geht wenn er sich überhaupt darum schert.
> Ach und die chance das TAUREN ein Menschenkind quälen sind ungefähr so hoch wie mein interesse an nem rohrbruch in der mongolei.
> Jetzt kannst du verbitterter vogel gerne ne rechtschreibreform einleiten oder alles auf die goldwaage legen. Fakt ist das die meisten tauschen würden um g36 gegen einen feuerball tauschen zu können. Oder eben frei von unseren gesellschaftlichen zwängen in einer bunten welt mit einem schwert bewaffned durch den wald zu hoppeln. Sei es drum. Du willst mir den scheitel neugezogen haben? du willst in meinem topic aufgeräumt haben? Räum erstmal dein zimmer auf.




Die Idee mit dem wechsel der Welt ist ganz nett, aber so wie Du Dein Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit hier Wahrnimmst kannst Du doch auch diejenigen akzeptieren welche sich nicht so begeistern können, oder vielleicht sogar abgeneigt sind. Wie persönlich muss etwas sein um Dich anzusprechen, hat die Behauptung Dir einen Scheitel neu gezogen zu haben bereits gelangt? Ich finde Deine Idee ein wenig verträumt und wenn Du Dir meinen vorhergehenden Post mal durchliest wirst Du sehen das ein Leben in der von Dir propagierten Welt bei weitem nicht so cool und spannend wäre, da Du ja bereits gesagt hast das diese realistisch sein soll. Ich muss dem Poster dessen Meinung Dich so gefuchst hat also zumindest teilweise Recht geben mit dem was er sagt, so gut wie hier würdest Du es dort mit sicherheit nicht haben nur das obendrein die von Dir bemängelten Sachverhalte unserer Welt dort noch stärker zu Tage treten werden.

Fazit: Zum Träumen und Schwelgen ganz gut, aber bitte nicht in Verbindung mit Realismus dann wird es nämlich wirklich schlimm dort zu leben.


----------



## Siccaria (20. Oktober 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> _ZITAT(Halutape @ 29.01.2008, 17:05)
> Kein sex?
> no way _
> 
> ...


Dachte in WoW sind  allen Leuten die Unterhosen festgewachsen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal zum Topic: mit meiner Draenei tauschen würde meine Lebenserwartung drastisch verlängern, das wär schon ein Argument...  
Meine Orkin oder meine untote Hexe dagegen würd ich nicht so gern übernehmen.


----------



## Latharíl (20. Oktober 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal im ernst...hast du schlecht geschissen? Ich glaub fast ich brenne. Wer bist du den bitte das du mir sagst wie ich mich fühlen soll?!
> Ich finde die welt in der WIR leben scheisse. Und das allein ist grund genug. Im grunde hast du dir selbst wiedersprochen weil gerade weil es menschen die bei stürmischer see fahren um asyl zu finden gibt gerade weil es hungersnöte seuchen und derglichen gibt finde ich diese welt scheisse. Das nennt man anteilnahme. Ungeachtet dessen hast du hier niemandem den scheitel neugezogen. Du hast nur lediglich bewiesen das akzeptanz anderer meinungen nicht deine stärken sind. Also mein grossspuriger freund. Die welt ist für jeden scheisse dem es entweder schlecht geht oder der hilflos zusehen muss wie es anderen schlecht geht wenn er sich überhaupt darum schert.
> Ach und die chance das TAUREN ein Menschenkind quälen sind ungefähr so hoch wie mein interesse an nem rohrbruch in der mongolei.
> Jetzt kannst du verbitterter vogel gerne ne rechtschreibreform einleiten oder alles auf die goldwaage legen. Fakt ist das die meisten tauschen würden um g36 gegen einen feuerball tauschen zu können. Oder eben frei von unseren gesellschaftlichen zwängen in einer bunten welt mit einem schwert bewaffned durch den wald zu hoppeln. Sei es drum. Du willst mir den scheitel neugezogen haben? du willst in meinem topic aufgeräumt haben? Räum erstmal dein zimmer auf.





Mr.Killerguitar schrieb:


> ^Um da mal dran anzuknüpfen, was soll denn bitte der Mist?
> 
> Also, erstens: Hier wird nach einer persönlichen Meinung gefragt, wenn die persönliche Meinung eines Menschen die ist, dass die Welt für ihn scheiße ist, dann ist das so.
> Zweitens: Er hat das vollste Recht die Welt scheiße zu finden, da er ein Mensch ist, und alle Menschen gleich sind. Ausserdem ist auch nur ein Mensch fähig zu denken, die Welt sei scheiße.
> ...



/sign...aber sowas von

so, nur um das mal klarzustellen:
was hat wow zu bieten, wogegen das rl abstinkt?
mhm..wäre es eventuell die möglichkeit, dass ungeachtet der tatsache das wir im rl auch kriege führen können, wir munter auf uns einhauen können, ein priester uns nicht nur heilen, sondern gar wiederbeleben kann. das wir munter durch eine welt ziehen können, in denen wir alle gleich beginnen, ohne die verhältnisse der eltern nutzen zu können?
oder vielleicht die tatsache, dass es in wow nicht die probleme der industrienationen gibt, mit denen auch die entwicklungsländer zu kämpfen haben?
ich weiß ja nicht....

und überhaupt: was fürn mensch bist DU denn, dass du hier über andere entscheiden kannst? bist du sowas wie gott? jesus`sohn oder einfach nur sch...?


----------



## Locou (20. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich freunde und familie mitnehmen dürfte, würde ich tauschen!

in der mystischen 'world of warcraft' leben zu können, wäre ja ein einfach mal der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Btw: ich wäre schurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (20. Oktober 2008)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem wechsel der Welt ist ganz nett, aber so wie Du Dein Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit hier Wahrnimmst kannst Du doch auch diejenigen akzeptieren welche sich nicht so begeistern können, oder vielleicht sogar abgeneigt sind. Wie persönlich muss etwas sein um Dich anzusprechen, hat die Behauptung Dir einen Scheitel neu gezogen zu haben bereits gelangt? Ich finde Deine Idee ein wenig verträumt und wenn Du Dir meinen vorhergehenden Post mal durchliest wirst Du sehen das ein Leben in der von Dir propagierten Welt bei weitem nicht so cool und spannend wäre, da Du ja bereits gesagt hast das diese realistisch sein soll. Ich muss dem Poster dessen Meinung Dich so gefuchst hat also zumindest teilweise Recht geben mit dem was er sagt, so gut wie hier würdest Du es dort mit sicherheit nicht haben nur das obendrein die von Dir bemängelten Sachverhalte unserer Welt dort noch stärker zu Tage treten werden.
> 
> Fazit: Zum Träumen und Schwelgen ganz gut, aber bitte nicht in Verbindung mit Realismus dann wird es nämlich wirklich schlimm dort zu leben.



JA und NEIN.

Wirklich da wäre nur das das vom spiel vorgegeben wäre. Den rest kann sich hier ja jeder nach eigenen träumen und gedanken basteln. Sonst hätte ich ja gefragt "wollt ihr meinen traum leben". Kann ja sein das der ein oder andere will das es einen geistheiler für jeden ud alles gibt. Oder das getötete gegner wieder spawnen. Aus welchem grund? as weis ich? Dichtet euch was zusammen. Vllt will der böse Hasenknödellord Moppelchen nicht das es tote gibt und hüpft fröhlich von leiche zu leiche und belebt sie kontinuierlich wieder.
Ich bin mir ohnehin sicher das jeder WoW anders wahrnimmt.


----------



## DonSarcinella (20. Oktober 2008)

Also ich würde tauschen und wäre dann auch gern ein hunter am besten einer mit viel kohle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber nur wenn ich wieder ins RL rüberswichen könnte also nicht für immer in der "WoW Welt" bleibe weil wenn ich jeden tag die gleichen dalys machen müsste um mein tägliches brot zu verdienen würd mir mit der zeit auch auf den sack gehen.

Lg Don


----------



## Hexacoatl (20. Oktober 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> /sign...aber sowas von
> 
> so, nur um das mal klarzustellen:
> was hat wow zu bieten, wogegen das rl abstinkt?
> ...




Der TE hat klar ausgedrückt, das es sich um eine realistische Welt handeln würde, d.h. es gäbe zwar die ganzen Fantasyeinschlüsse aber in einem realistischem Verhältniss zueinander. Dann würde ich nicht mit einem heilenden/wiederbelebenden Priester rechnen oder davon ausgehen das die Leute alle gleich in die Welt starten, und die Probleme der Industrienationen/Königreiche sind eigentlich vollkommen unwichtig wenn Du als Bauerntochter/sohn geboren worden wärst hättest Du mit sicherheit Dein gesammtes Leben keinen blassen Schimmer von Rechtschreibung/Mathematik und somit auch kaum von Politik, ausser diese Betrifft Dich direkt indem ein Erlass Dir Deinen 3´ten Teil des Hab und Gutes nimmt weil irgendwo Dein Land mal wieder im Krieg ist, oder die Ernte schlecht war und die Menschen in den Stätden mal wieder wie die Fliegen sterben.

Der Poster mit der doch recht direkten Art sich auszudrücken hat im Grunde schon den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, schäl mal das Schroffe von seinen Sätzen ab und Du wirst zumindest Teilweise eine grundlegende Wahrheit aus Lebenserfahrung darin finden. Ausserdem haben sich die Leute, welche so empfindlich auf diesen Post reagiert haben alle mit Ihrer Herangehensweise an diesen, selbst at absurdum geführt.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (20. Oktober 2008)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Der TE hat klar ausgedrückt, das es sich um eine realistische Welt handeln würde, d.h. es gäbe zwar die ganzen Fantasyeinschlüsse aber in einem realistischem Verhältniss zueinander. Dann würde ich nicht mit einem heilenden/wiederbelebenden Priester rechnen oder davon ausgehen das die Leute alle gleich in die Welt starten, und die Probleme der Industrienationen/Königreiche sind eigentlich vollkommen unwichtig wenn Du als Bauerntochter/sohn geboren worden wärst hättest Du mit sicherheit Dein gesammtes Leben keinen blassen Schimmer von Rechtschreibung/Mathematik und somit auch kaum von Politik, ausser diese Betrifft Dich direkt indem ein Erlass Dir Deinen 3´ten Teil des Hab und Gutes nimmt weil irgendwo Dein Land mal wieder im Krieg ist, oder die Ernte schlecht war und die Menschen in den Stätden mal wieder wie die Fliegen sterben.
> 
> Der Poster mit der doch recht direkten Art sich auszudrücken hat im Grunde schon den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, schäl mal das Schroffe von seinen Sätzen ab und Du wirst zumindest Teilweise eine grundlegende Wahrheit aus Lebenserfahrung darin finden. Ausserdem haben sich die Leute, welche so empfindlich auf diesen Post reagiert haben alle mit Ihrer Herangehensweise an diesen, selbst at absurdum geführt.




Ich bin der TE...


----------



## Latharíl (20. Oktober 2008)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Der TE hat klar ausgedrückt, das es sich um eine realistische Welt handeln würde, d.h. es gäbe zwar die ganzen Fantasyeinschlüsse aber in einem realistischem Verhältniss zueinander. Dann würde ich nicht mit einem heilenden/wiederbelebenden Priester rechnen oder davon ausgehen das die Leute alle gleich in die Welt starten, und die Probleme der Industrienationen/Königreiche sind eigentlich vollkommen unwichtig wenn Du als Bauerntochter/sohn geboren worden wärst hättest Du mit sicherheit Dein gesammtes Leben keinen blassen Schimmer von Rechtschreibung/Mathematik und somit auch kaum von Politik, ausser diese Betrifft Dich direkt indem ein Erlass Dir Deinen 3´ten Teil des Hab und Gutes nimmt weil irgendwo Dein Land mal wieder im Krieg ist, oder die Ernte schlecht war und die Menschen in den Stätden mal wieder wie die Fliegen sterben.
> 
> Der Poster mit der doch recht direkten Art sich auszudrücken hat im Grunde schon den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, schäl mal das Schroffe von seinen Sätzen ab und Du wirst zumindest Teilweise eine grundlegende Wahrheit aus Lebenserfahrung darin finden. Ausserdem haben sich die Leute, welche so empfindlich auf diesen Post reagiert haben alle mit Ihrer Herangehensweise an diesen, selbst at absurdum geführt.




verzeih mir bitte den großen fehler, dass ich nicht bedacht habe, dass wir hier von realitischen verhältnissen sprechen.
dies bedeutet also unweigerlich, dass wir in "wow" oger, elfen und trolle hätten, aber dennoch eigentlich in unserer jetzigen welt leben würden?
ich glaube nicht, timm, um mal einen klassiker zu zitieren.
aber hey, passt schon.


----------



## Latharíl (20. Oktober 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Ich bin der TE...




interessiert doch den net..hauptsache er kann klugscheißen und bremsen ^^

*angepisst is*


----------



## Hexacoatl (20. Oktober 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> JA und NEIN.
> 
> Wirklich da wäre nur das das vom spiel vorgegeben wäre. Den rest kann sich hier ja jeder nach eigenen träumen und gedanken basteln. Sonst hätte ich ja gefragt "wollt ihr meinen traum leben". Kann ja sein das der ein oder andere will das es einen geistheiler für jeden ud alles gibt. Oder das getötete gegner wieder spawnen. Aus welchem grund? as weis ich? Dichtet euch was zusammen. Vllt will der böse Hasenknödellord Moppelchen nicht das es tote gibt und hüpft fröhlich von leiche zu leiche und belebt sie kontinuierlich wieder.
> Ich bin mir ohnehin sicher das jeder WoW anders wahrnimmt.




Natürlich kann sich jeder für selbst ein eigenes Bild von seiner WoW-Welt machen, ich für meinen Teil bin aber von Deinen Vorgaben ausgegangen da dies ja auch Thema des Threads ist, wenn Du aber eigentlich gemeint hast, das jeder seine Buntstifte zücken soll um fröhlich Malen nach Zahlen auf Azeroth zu spielen, dann wird dadurch der gesammte Thread Inhaltslos weil alle aneinander vorbeireden.

In meiner eigenen kleinen WoW-Welt wäre ich ein Geistheiler, irgendwann kommt jeder mal bei mir vorbei und will was von mir (normalerweise sein Leben), und wenn mir einer nicht passt mach ich seine Gegenstände kaputt.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (20. Oktober 2008)

Zudem ist es wie schon gesagt der phantasie jedes einzelnen überlassen wie er es gerne hätte. Ich habe nur den gedanken erklärt wie zb "Ja es ist real genug um sex haben zu können"....


----------



## Hexacoatl (20. Oktober 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> interessiert doch den net..hauptsache er kann klugscheißen und bremsen ^^
> 
> *angepisst is*




Ich sehe schon, jegliche Worte sind an Dir verschwendet...


----------



## Hexacoatl (20. Oktober 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Zudem ist es wie schon gesagt der phantasie jedes einzelnen überlassen wie er es gerne hätte. Ich habe nur den gedanken erklärt wie zb "Ja es ist real genug um sex haben zu können"....



Juju, passt schon, wie gesagt, in meiner WoW-Welt wär ich ein Geistheiler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (20. Oktober 2008)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, jegliche Worte sind an Dir verschwendet...



Und du bildest dir ein mehr zu sein als du bist mein Freund. Niemand will deine sticheleien hören. Ist das soziale inkompetenz oder wieso geilst du dich daran auf anderen über die schnautze zu fahren? Dann sei eben Bob der Geistheiler oder das orakel von delphi. Mir latte. Nur gib bitte ruhe und lass leute die auf eine normale art und weise miteinander darüber reden wollen sich austauschen wollen oder einfach nur fantasieren wollen mit deinem unnötigen geschwätz in ruhe.


----------



## David (20. Oktober 2008)

... Manchmal ist es schon extrem sick hier drin.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (20. Oktober 2008)

naja egal ich muss dann mal bubu machn gehen...verdammte mittelschicht.

Tschö


----------



## David (20. Oktober 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> naja egal ich muss dann mal bubu machn gehen...verdammte mittelschicht.
> 
> Tschö


Nachti


----------



## Latharíl (20. Oktober 2008)

BTT

also wie gesagt, ich wär als blutelfhexe unterwegs und würd wahrsch. mit herzenslust durch die warsongschlucht rennen...und wahrscheinlicfh ziemlich oft bob hallo sagen xD und mit den orc mal einen über den durst trinken in og...oder oder oder xD


----------



## Terrorwaver (20. Oktober 2008)

Hm nach kurzer überlegung (ich hatte tatsächlich mit dem gedanken gespielt) bin ich mir 100%ig Sicher das ich nicht tauschen würde. Das leben wäre viel zu eintönig und würde ne Menge menschen verlieren die ich Liebe. Ausserdem hat das Game ne schlechte Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (20. Oktober 2008)

Reallife= Geld Regiert Die Welt
WoW = Gold Regiert Die Welt

Shice Egal wo du hingehst es ist überalls Geanu so gay.

btw, so ne sexy Blutelfe wäre schon was Feines =).. aber hey.. da kann mann auch auf Die BlizzCon Gehen XD

cya


----------



## David (20. Oktober 2008)

Wer möchte schon auf Sex verzichten?


----------



## Hexacoatl (20. Oktober 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Und du bildest dir ein mehr zu sein als du bist mein Freund. Niemand will deine sticheleien hören. Ist das soziale inkompetenz oder wieso geilst du dich daran auf anderen über die schnautze zu fahren? Dann sei eben Bob der Geistheiler oder das orakel von delphi. Mir latte. Nur gib bitte ruhe und lass leute die auf eine normale art und weise miteinander darüber reden wollen sich austauschen wollen oder einfach nur fantasieren wollen mit deinem unnötigen geschwätz in ruhe.




Erstens, bin ich nicht Dein Freund.
Zweitens, habe ich lediglich zurückgeschossen.
Drittens, finde ich es nicht Geil anderen so zu begegnen, aber tatsächlich brauchen das manche.
Viertens, missgönne ich niemandem seine Fantasie, das kann ich von Dir aber leider nicht behaupten (Meine Argumentation ging einzig davon aus, das es eine realitätsnahe Welt wäre).
Fünftens, wenn flamen und Kraftausdrücke Deine "normale" Kommunikation ist, dann kann ich verstehen das Du in interessanten Zeiten lebst.
Sechstens, das ganze Thema hatte sich geklärt als Du die Ralitätsnähe für individuell erklärt hast, damit habe ich auch keine Probleme, denn das bedeutet, das Deine gesammten Definitionsgeschichten vom Anfang des Threads völliger Blödsinn waren und Du selbst nicht weisst was aus Deinem Kopf quillt.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch schon davon geträumt, allerdings bin ich dann am Ende des Traums ganz furchtbar nieder gestreckt worden (Ja von nem klapprigem Untoten) der fands dann auch noch witzig zu beissen.

War lustig das mal zu träumen, aber tauschen würd ich nicht :-)


----------



## StolenTheRogue (20. Oktober 2008)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Erstens, bin ich nicht Dein Freund.
> Zweitens, habe ich lediglich zurückgeschossen.
> Drittens, finde ich es nicht Geil anderen so zu begegnen, aber tatsächlich brauchen das manche.
> Viertens, missgönne ich niemandem seine Fantasie, das kann ich von Dir aber leider nicht behaupten (Meine Argumentation ging einzig davon aus, das es eine realitätsnahe Welt wäre).
> ...




paradooooox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und sowas kurz vor der arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist schon mehr als abwegig die option zu haben tauschen zu können. Dann noch regeln festlegen zu wollen über das wie und warum ist absoluter blödsinn.
Ich habe lediglich meine vorstellung davon preisgegeben wie es sein sollte.

Wenn jetzt einige hirnakrobaten schon das fünfte oder 10te mal mit antworten wie

Ohne Sex?? NIEMALS!
oder
Die Grafik ist scheisse..

auftrumphen dann kann ich da leider nicht mehr tun als zu erklären das alles geht.
Wieso lässt du es nicht einfach? Und was meinst du mit zurückgeschossen? Habe ich dich anfänglich grundlos beschossen?
Sollte das so sein schreib ne mail an keks@keks.de und du bekommst was feines.


So dann eben nochmal etwas ausführlicher für die die es nicht ganz mitbekommen oder auf die kette kriegen.

Es geht um einen tausch eures Lebens gegen das WoW leben.
d.h

Die Welt um euch verschwimmt.
Die luft verändert sich.
Die Farbe eurer umgebung verändert sich.
Es wird alles wie es in dem universum ist in das viele von uns tag für tag abtauchen.
nur mit EUREN regeln!
Also könnt ihr eure liebsten mitnehmen. Ihr könnt sex haben (mit allem das sich dazu überzeugen lässt). Ihr könnt euch mit den Zwergen in IF besaufen oder einfach ein leben als händler fristen. Ihr könnt die blackrockdeeps erkunden oder einfach mit euren gefährten durch die wälder der elfen streifen.
Ihr wollt euch euer gold als assassine verdingen? Nur zu? Brecht in die häuser von SW ein und werdet reich! Handelt mit pferden ist mir rille.
Hauptsache ihr geniest das erlebniss nach eurem belieben.
Lernt in die schatten abzutauchen wie ein schurke und wirkt gleichzeitig mächtige zauber denn wenn es nach mir geht müsst ihr eure fantasie nicht einschränken.
Ihr müsst euch eigentlich nicht für eine klasse entscheiden.
Wer auf kühe steht kann sich auch fell wachsen lassen und als taure in durotar kräuter sammeln.
Oder ändert die storry von wow! Setzt euch für den frieden zwischen horde und ally ein.
Sterben könnt ihr ohnehin nicht.
Ich würde als schurke höchstwahrscheinlich in die hallen des AH´s einbrechen und mich anständig ausrüsten. Danach würde ich den verzogenen bengel der sich könig schimpft eine ordentliche tracht prügel beschehren und danach mit meiner freundin in der scherbenwelt auf nem netherdrachen die welt erkunden.

Ich hoffe jeder kann sich jetzt erklären wie ich das topic gemeint habe.


----------



## azizi (20. Oktober 2008)

wenn mein freund mitkommt maybe ^^ immerhin zoggt er ja auch mhh was wär ich ? ne untote hexe auf jedenfall ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Oktober 2008)

Joar! Das wäre ein Traum in Azeroth zu leben!^^

Ständig wird man vergiftet, verflucht, gebissen, die Rüstung zerissen, gemeuchelt, gefeart, gesheept, gekillt, krank, betäubt, verwandelt, umgeworfen, verkleidet, beleidigt, zum schweigen gebracht, mit Arbeit (Quests) überhäuft und und und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tauschen? Niemals!

Warum?^^

In dieser Welt herrscht Krieg Krieg Krieg!!! Warum gibt es wohl ein Waisenhaus und Kinderwaisentage? Es ist ein täglicher Kampf ums überleben und niemand spielt nen Npc der relaxed in ner Hauptstadt rumdümpelt und ständig Waffen an die Kamikazeabenteuerer verkauft nein!

Wir spielen Helden (wobei hier Held und Narr Hand in Hand gehen) die ständig lebensmüde Aufträge annehmen um sich ein wenig Silber zu verdienen! Wir hört sich das denn an? "Töte den 20 m großen Endboss im Gebiet (Instanz) XXX!" Klaaaaar würd mich jemand fragen ich würd auch sofort in nen Käfig von nem Säbelzahntiger springen nur mit ner Axt bewaffnet um nachher meinen Ruf in irgend einer Hinterland Gemeinde von Bayern auf neutral zu bringen!! Wer nicht??

Oder habt ihr euch mal überlegt wieviele Mounts/Haustiere ihr habt??? Wer gibt seinen Hund im Stall ab wenn er arbeiten geht oder beschwört ihn kurz wenn er nach Hause kommt?? Ich stelle mir das Füttern/Waschen von Kodos doch ziemlich anstrengend und zeitraubend vor........

Oder schonmal aufgefallen das sich sogar die Geisterwölfe kratzen? Und warum sieht man nie einen Tauren baden? Wo sind eigentlich auf Donnerfels die WCs zum Teufel? Alleine beim Gedanken zieht sich mein Riechorgan nach innen.........

Wenn man sich wünscht in Azeroth ein Mensch zu sein, würde man dann erfahren warum die immer so laufen als ob sie die Hosen voll hätten? Und wenn ja... kann man dann mit der Antwort dort leben?

Würde es für manche überhaupt einen Unterschied machen ob sie ein RL haben oder sich als Troll in Azeroth ständig den Kopf mit Mojo wegballern? Stimmt es das dieser Trollschweiß ähnliche eigenschaften hat wie das Sekret was so ne komische Kröte aussondert und droppt dieser deshalb so oft in ZulFarrak?

Wie lange hätte man wohl Bock als Krieger ständig auf die Mütze zu Kriegen?

Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## StolenTheRogue (20. Oktober 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Joar! Das wäre ein Traum in Azeroth zu leben!^^
> 
> Ständig wird man vergiftet, verflucht, gebissen, die Rüstung zerissen, gemeuchelt, gefeart, gesheept, gekillt, krank, betäubt, verwandelt, umgeworfen, verkleidet, beleidigt, zum schweigen gebracht, mit Arbeit (Quests) überhäuft und und und
> 
> ...



scroll hoch...bitte scroll hoch...

Du hast sicher recht aber wie ich oben geschrieben habe.
Beseitige einfach alles negatieve aus deiner fantasie das dir nicht gefällt.


----------



## Evilslyn (20. Oktober 2008)

Euch ist schon klar das ihr die gleiche Problem hättet in WOW wie in der Realen Welt?
Nur das Leute euch dort nicht nur anschreien, sondern totschlagen würden.
Wer nun noch wechseln will, meldet euch frei willig zu Bund und fahrt nach Afgahnistan.

Also Krieg in einer fiktiven Welt, schön fein toll, in einem Kriegsgebiet wirklich leben? Leute ich glaub ihr seid zu behütet aufgewachsen.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (20. Oktober 2008)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Euch ist schon klar das ihr die gleiche Problem hättet in WOW wie in der Realen Welt?
> Nur das Leute euch dort nicht nur anschreien, sondern totschlagen würden.
> Wer nun noch wechseln will, meldet euch frei willig zu Bund und fahrt nach Afgahnistan.
> 
> Also Krieg in einer fiktiven Welt, schön fein toll, in einem Kriegsgebiet wirklich leben? Leute ich glaub ihr seid zu behütet aufgewachsen.



omfg ich glaub das alles garnicht...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich gebs auf.


----------



## BurningShaddow (20. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm ist zwar eine schöne vorstellung, allerdings denke ich das wenn man einmal da ist es zwar am anfang schön findet, aber wenn man dann bei einem bis von einer spinne oder einem biss von einem Untoten den schmerz wirklich fühlt, man doch lieber schnell zurück möchte. 

MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krayzer (20. Oktober 2008)

Klaang schrieb:


> Also ich würde auf keinen falls tauschen,ich halt real und internet leben ganz klar auseinander.
> Wenn man tauschen will,weil man sein reallife nicht leiden kann,sollte man sich mal überlegen,wieso man sein Leben nicht mag und was dran ändern.
> Ich finde,wer sich zu sehr in die WOW Welt vergräbt,der is auf dauer nicht mehr reallife fähig.Klar,ich spiele auch mal gerne die ganze Nacht durch ab Wochendende, aber trotzdem würde mir nie etwas über meinen Sohn und meinen Mann gehen,soschön kann nie ein Spiel sein,das ich es mir in Real wünsche zu leben.
> 
> P.S.:Eigentlich is diese Diskussion unnötig,da ein Computerspiel niemals Real werden kann, man kann nur sein ganzes Leben ihm widmen.



Klaang du sprichst mir da aus der Seele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde mein reales Leben auch niemals mit einem Computerspiel vergleichen.
Nur wer wirklich exzessiv World of Warcraft spielt,kommt glaub ich auf solche Gedanken^^
Nun gut,spiele das Game auch gerne mal mehr,mal weniger aber man sollte das alles nicht so eng sehn es ist nur ein Spiel und das ist wohl bei den meisten das schwerste es zu verstehen,man erschafft nichts reales.


----------



## Gnarak (20. Oktober 2008)

moin moin , ne ne, nicht mal für 5 Minuten ..... mir nen Wolf auf meinem Wolf reiten, nie schlafen können, mich von grün geifernden Kernhunden besabbern lassen, mich dauernd schlagen lassen weil ich neue Klamotten brauche ... nene. Wenn überhaupt als NPC irgendwo in Ogri im 2ten Stock wo nie ein Raid hinschaut ^^


----------



## StolenTheRogue (20. Oktober 2008)

Krayzer schrieb:


> Klaang du sprichst mir da aus der Seele.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was ich nicht verstehe...wenn du ihm/ihr so zustimmst was hält dich dann hier?
Viele finden das topic interesant. Ui und zur info ich zocke schon seid knapp 4 monaten kein wow mehr.Mein rl ist eigentlich ganz nice und süchtig war ich nie wirklich. Mir wurde auch nie ein seelenklemptner nahegelegt. Trotzdem würde ich wechseln. Ich kenne hier schon alles für mich interesante 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thule1291 (20. Oktober 2008)

Wäre dabei sofern man Switchen könnte und türlich türlich nur mit Tattoos.
Würde mich für den Schurken entscheiden.


----------



## Redday (20. Oktober 2008)

never ever!

und ich bin mir sicher, dass in der wow gerade ein npc eine umfrage erstellt: würdet ihr tauschen mit dem RL?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenfluch (20. Oktober 2008)

weis nicht zu 80% 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Feed Me!!! :-) 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




92% der Jugend hört "Gangsta-Rap"!
Wenn du auch zu den restlichen 8% gehörst die noch richtige Musik hören, dann kopiere diesen Spruch in deine Signatur!




Ich hafte nicht für Rechtschreibfehler!!!


----------



## AutomaticHero (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube, das einige die Frage nicht verstehen. Es stellt euch keiner vor eine Entscheidung ala Pistole auf die Brust.

btt:

Joa vorstellen könnte ich es mir schon. Aber ich hänge auch an dem Leben in dieser Welt ^^.
Von daher...nur wenn ich in hineingesaugt werde und alles vergesse xD

Aber schon ne coole Idee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flonkes (20. Oktober 2008)

sorry leute wer sowas tatsächlich in erwägung ziehen würde der sollte mal zum arzt gehen, bei dem läuft dann ganz schon viel schief im rl!!! nicht das ich diese fantasywelt nicht mögen würde, immerhin spiele ich es ja auch. 
aber mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mich lieber in dieser welt aufhalte um evtl mein rl zu vergessen oder dem zu entgehen hat ein echtes problem, das ist nicht "nur" sucht sondern ganz arge psychische probleme...
wenn hier schon prozentsätze bis zu 99,99% genannt werden, kann ich echt nur mit dem kopf schütteln!!

von mir ein ganz klaren NEIN!!!!

spielen natürlich gerne, aber sowas sollte klar getrennt sein


----------



## Pabblo (20. Oktober 2008)

Ein ziemlich interessanter Thread.

Ich habe da meine eigene Theorie.
Christlich gesehen! Es ist möglich Magie anzuwenden aber der Jesus verbietet es, sonst wäre das ein Verbrechen und Chaos. 
Wissentschaftlich gibt es viel mehr Spezies und Lebewesen. Es gibt vielleicht eine Art Welt wie Azeroth und dort können Menschen halt zaubern. 
Literarisch gesehen, so oder so real. 

Ich würde einfach mal sagen, wenn ihr in die Welt von Azeroth eintauche wollt, kauft euch ein Buch oder schreibt selber eins.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firball (20. Oktober 2008)

Als erstes mal solltest Du Dich fragen ob bei Dir noch alles richtig funzt in der Birne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber mal Spass beiseite.....ich würde nur aus einem Grund wechseln.

Und zwar um die ganzen Spamer und Goldverkäufer die immer nerven abzuziehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pabblo (20. Oktober 2008)

Firball schrieb:


> Als erstes mal solltest Du Dich fragen ob bei Dir noch alles richtig funzt in der Birne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hat damit nichts zu tun! Es ist nicht die Rede von Sucht sonder von der Frage: Was wäre wann? oder Roter Pille: Alptraum und Blau Pille: Azeroth


----------



## mulle (20. Oktober 2008)

WENNN es eine "realbeta" geben würde würd ich mir das evtl durch den kopf gehen lassen ( und nein mein RL ist nicht prägnant gestört und meine realität ist auch nicht von spielen geprägt )


----------



## Trauer2 (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd´s machen wenn ich gleich am Anfang mein eigenes Mount hätte (Meinen Frostwolfheuler natürlich).
ich wär dann gern Tauren Hunter.


----------



## Bekuras (20. Oktober 2008)

Flonkes schrieb:


> sorry leute wer sowas tatsächlich in erwägung ziehen würde der sollte mal zum arzt gehen, bei dem läuft dann ganz schon viel schief im rl!!! nicht das ich diese fantasywelt nicht mögen würde, immerhin spiele ich es ja auch.
> aber mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mich lieber in dieser welt aufhalte um evtl mein rl zu vergessen oder dem zu entgehen hat ein echtes problem, das ist nicht "nur" sucht sondern ganz arge psychische probleme...
> wenn hier schon prozentsätze bis zu 99,99% genannt werden, kann ich echt nur mit dem kopf schütteln!!
> 
> ...




bitte.....bitte lasst so etwas doch....lasst das flamen...lasst die beleidigungen....lasst es einfach....an die flamer....wisst ihr, es zwingt euch niemand zu posten

Der TE hat es keinesfalls so gemeint wie "Ey alter....RL sucks voll, so arbeiten und so, lass ,ma lieber Horde auf die fresse geben"

Ich denke er meinte es eher so ob ihr es euch nach EUREN REGELN in der Fantasy Welt von World of Warcraft vorstellen könntet.

Ich zb könnte es mir durchaus vorstellen...also das Szenario, eben das mittelalterliche mit Burgen, Rittern, Monstern etc.
aber nur wenn alle Freunde, Bekannte und meine Freundin auch da wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und, vorrausgesetzt die lebewesen würden keinen schmerz spüren und sich beim geistheiler wiederbeleben können, würde ich einen Krieger spielen.

PS: Wer jetz kommt Mit "olol    "...vorrausgesetzt die lebewesen würden keinen schmerz spüren..." das ist doch genau das was uns zu empfindungsfähigen lebewesen macht!!!".....den soll der Blitz beim Sch**ßen treffen <.<

so long

mfg Beku


----------



## Pabblo (20. Oktober 2008)

Hm aber da habe ich doch eine Frage!

Was wenn ein Mensch Namens Bill Gates kommt und Windows erfinden.
Was wenn ein Mensch Namens Jeff Kaplan und Co. kommt und World of Reallife erfinden. 

Das ist doch ein Teufelskreis irgendwie muss sich dann die Welt weiterentwickeln. Wenn man schon mit dem Lichking Addon Motorrad fahren kann.

haudipartner


----------



## Naarg (20. Oktober 2008)

Könnte mit der moralischen Seite nicht Leben, in WoW tötet man ja von Morgens bis Nachts Lebensformen, könnte ich niemals ertragen, wenns echt wär.


----------



## Bekuras (20. Oktober 2008)

Pabblo schrieb:


> Hm aber da habe ich doch eine Frage!
> 
> Was wenn ein Mensch Namens Bill Gates kommt und Windows erfinden.
> Was wenn ein Mensch Namens Jeff Kaplan und Co. kommt und World of Reallife erfinden.
> ...



Das bringt mich auf eine Theorie...vllt leben wir bereits in einer weiterentwickelten World of Warcraft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vllt is das was wir spielen die Vergangenheit oO

übergeblieben sind nur die Orc-Frauen......die nennen sich heute Bundeskanzlerin <.<

oho ich glaub die Stasi klopft....HILFE!!!

mfg Beku <.<


----------



## Pabblo (20. Oktober 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Das bringt mich auf eine Theorie...vllt leben wir bereits in einer weiterentwickelten World of Warcraft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lol dann müsste der Geschichteerzähler oder Autor ziemlich große Fantasie haben (wie Jesus, zweiter Weltkrieg und Co.) um uns die Wahrheit von WoW zu vertuschen.


----------



## Hexacoatl (20. Oktober 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Viele finden das topic interesant. Ui und zur info ich zocke schon seid knapp 4 monaten kein wow mehr.Mein rl ist eigentlich ganz nice und süchtig war ich nie wirklich. Mir wurde auch nie ein seelenklemptner nahegelegt. Trotzdem würde ich wechseln. Ich kenne hier schon alles für mich interesante
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wie ich bereits gesagt habe finde ich Deine Idee ganz nett und da Du bereits die Realitätsnähe Deiner Vorgabe als individuell eingestuft hast macht es nun auch tatsächlich Sinn in Gedanken Azeroth zu besuchen. Das Du kein WoWE mehr spielst ist gelinde gesagt ein Skandal, nein, Scherz beiseite, es ist natürlich Deine freie Entscheidung. Das Dein privatleben eigentlich sehr nice ist und Du nie so wirklich süchtig nach WoW warst kann ich nachvollziehen, da das was Du sagst eher nach einem Menschen klingt dessen soziales Verständniss sehr ausgeprägt ist. Ob Du einen Seelenklemptner benötigst oder nicht sagt Dir gleich das Licht, oder anders ausgedrückt, jeder von uns hat sein Bündel zu tragen, da machst Du keine Ausnahme. Wenn Du bereits alles interessante hier kennst würde ich mich fragen ob Du auch genau hinngeschaut hast, denn falls dem so ist, kann das nur bedeuten, das Du entweder einen sehr kleinen Interessensbereich hast, oder eine übermenschliche Auffassungsgabe Dein Eigen nennst, d.h. es ist völlig normal das moderate mitteleuropäische Leben als langweilig zu empfinden. Dagegen helfen Extremsportarten, Reisen in ferne Länder, neue Sprachen und Kulturen, sich selbstständig machen in einem Bereich wo man sich noch vieles erarbeiten muss, Kinder großziehen usw. (alle einzelnen Punkte können auch gerne in kombination gelebt werden). Dennoch bleibt ab und an ein wenig Zeit mal in sich zu gehen und über grüne Wiesen zu streifen wo die Azerothische Luft den Geruch von Mondkraut mit sich trägt.


----------



## Bekuras (20. Oktober 2008)

Pabblo schrieb:


> Lol dann müsste der Geschichteerzähler oder Autor ziemlich große Fantasie haben (wie Jesus, zweiter Weltkrieg und Co.) um uns die Wahrheit von WoW zu vertuschen.



Was mich viel stutziger macht is die frage.....wenn dem so ist....spiele ich dann vllt grade meinen Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Großvater OO?
Und was ist wenn ich den lösche??......gibt es mich dann auch nicht mehr...allerdings...wenn es mich nicht gibt...bzw ja nie gegeben hat.....wer hat dann meinen Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Großvater gelöscht???

Bitte um Aufklärung!

Mf verwirrten g

Beku


----------



## Astrid-okt (20. Oktober 2008)

Klaang schrieb:


> Also ich würde auf keinen falls tauschen,ich halt real und internet leben ganz klar auseinander.
> Wenn man tauschen will,weil man sein reallife nicht leiden kann,sollte man sich mal überlegen,wieso man sein Leben nicht mag und was dran ändern.
> Ich finde,wer sich zu sehr in die WOW Welt vergräbt,der is auf dauer nicht mehr reallife fähig.Klar,ich spiele auch mal gerne die ganze Nacht durch ab Wochendende, aber trotzdem würde mir nie etwas über meinen Sohn und meinen Mann gehen,soschön kann nie ein Spiel sein,das ich es mir in Real wünsche zu leben.
> 
> P.S.:Eigentlich is diese Diskussion unnötig,da ein Computerspiel niemals Real werden kann, man kann nur sein ganzes Leben ihm widmen.



/sign


----------



## FallenAngel88 (20. Oktober 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Das bringt mich auf eine Theorie...vllt leben wir bereits in einer weiterentwickelten World of Warcraft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ganz klar..diese idee wurde mal bei gallileo mistery vorgestellt ( ernst gemeint)
da war die idee, dass gott eine art second life programmiert hat. dieser könnte wiederum selber ein programm sein usw.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (20. Oktober 2008)

Das ist ne gute Frage. Nicht das mein RL scheiße wär, aber WoW wär doch schon irgendwie spannender, weil man dort mehr erreichen könnte (Unglaublich Mächtig werden, fiesen fetten Dämonenbossen den Arsch versohlen, etc etc). Ich glaube ich würde trotzdem nicht tauschen, da man sich in seinem echten Leben ja die nötige Spannung durch Bücher oder eben Computerspiele hohlen kann.

Aber es muss ja nicht unbedingt besser laufen in Azeroth, stellt euch mal vor ihr werdet Holzfäller in Nortshire und das euer Leben lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....


----------



## Acho (20. Oktober 2008)

Also mir fällt dazu nur  **FORMAT C:**  ein.

Sorry aber ein Spiel sollte ein Spiel bleiben und nix anderes!!


MfG
Acho


----------



## Bekuras (20. Oktober 2008)

Acho schrieb:


> Also mir fällt dazu nur  **FORMAT C:**  ein.
> 
> Sorry aber ein Spiel sollte ein Spiel bleiben und nix anderes!!
> 
> ...



und wieder der Beweis das du nicht 1sec mit dem lesen der anderen Post´s zugebracht hast


----------



## Fissél-DS (20. Oktober 2008)

Spiel sollte spiel bleiben, und tauschen wollen, würde ich auch nicht, alledings wären ein paar skills im RL ganz cool, Totstellen zur Aggroreduzierung beim Chef oder den nervigen Rentner an der Kasse in die Eisfalle bis man fertig ist^^

Und die Aussicht als Obstverkäuferin in Schatt zu enden, die den ganzen Tag nur angeschrien wird ist auch nicht wirklich Prickelnd^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexacoatl (20. Oktober 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> Was mich viel stutziger macht is die frage.....wenn dem so ist....spiele ich dann vllt grade meinen Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Großvater OO?
> Und was ist wenn ich den lösche??......gibt es mich dann auch nicht mehr...allerdings...wenn es mich nicht gibt...bzw ja nie gegeben hat.....wer hat dann meinen Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Großvater gelöscht???
> 
> Bitte um Aufklärung!
> ...




Ganz einfach, wenn Du davon ausgehst, das Du gerade mit unserer Zeitlinie spielst kann ich Dich beruhigen, denn das ist nicht möglich. Da wir alle innerhalb der Gesetzmäßigkeiten unseres Universums leben sind wie natürlich auch, wie alles lebende, von der uns bekannten Größe Zeit abhängig, diese ist doch ziemlich linear aus diesem Grund zählen wir uns selbst auch zu den linearen Lebensformen, und nein, es wurden weder nichtlineare Lebensformen gefunden, noch geht man von deren existenz aus, da Leben auch immer Entwicklung vorraussetzt und Entwicklung ohne Zeit gibt es nicht. D.h. sobald Du selbst, oder irgend etwas lebendes aus der eigenen Zeitlinie herausgeht wird es sofort und unwiederruflich sterben.
Eine technische Verbindung zu einem anderen Zeitalter ist ebenso unmöglich, und zwar aus eigentlich den gleichen Gründen, so ziemlich alles in unserem Universum ist auf Zeit angewiesen und ein fehlen der Zeit würde dessen Existenz auslöschen, also auch alle zeitverändernten Gerätschaften etc., alles was direkt ohne Zeit wäre.

Warum ist das so? Keine Ahnung! Da müsstest Du Dich an einen Physiker wenden, ich habe das nur mal bei einer philosophischen Runde zwichen jungen, angehenden Physikern aufgeschnappt. Aber ob das für Dich so wichtig ist zu wissen musst Du selbst bestimmen, zum glücklich leben ist sowas aber normalerweise nicht notwendig.


----------



## Byron (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd auch tauschen, jedoch nicht weils um die welt von Azeroth geht, sondern eher, weil ich im "technisch einfacheren" leben immerschon einen gewissen reiz gesehen habe.


----------



## Bekuras (20. Oktober 2008)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, wenn Du davon ausgehst, das Du gerade mit unserer Zeitlinie spielst kann ich Dich beruhigen, denn das ist nicht möglich. Da wir alle innerhalb der Gesetzmäßigkeiten unseres Universums leben sind wie natürlich auch, wie alles lebende, von der uns bekannten Größe Zeit abhängig, diese ist doch ziemlich linear aus diesem Grund zählen wir uns selbst auch zu den linearen Lebensformen, und nein, es wurden weder nichtlineare Lebensformen gefunden, noch geht man von deren existenz aus, da Leben auch immer Entwicklung vorraussetzt und Entwicklung ohne Zeit gibt es nicht. D.h. sobald Du selbst, oder irgend etwas lebendes aus der eigenen Zeitlinie herausgeht wird es sofort und unwiederruflich sterben.
> Eine technische Verbindung zu einem anderen Zeitalter ist ebenso unmöglich, und zwar aus eigentlich den gleichen Gründen, so ziemlich alles in unserem Universum ist auf Zeit angewiesen und ein fehlen der Zeit würde dessen Existenz auslöschen, also auch alle zeitverändernten Gerätschaften etc., alles was direkt ohne Zeit wäre.
> 
> Warum ist das so? Keine Ahnung! Da müsstest Du Dich an einen Physiker wenden, ich habe das nur mal bei einer philosophischen Runde zwichen jungen, angehenden Physikern aufgeschnappt. Aber ob das für Dich so wichtig ist zu wissen musst Du selbst bestimmen, zum glücklich leben ist sowas aber normalerweise nicht notwendig.



jaaaahaa....wenn du davon ausgehst das jetzt auch jetzt ist! Aber was ist wenn du selber nur eine Figur im World of Humancraft bist??

Und zu der sache mit der Zeit....is klar....ohne zeit is die dicke gold Uhr auch irgendwie witzlos

mfg Beku


----------



## kolopol (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde auf keinen Fall tauschen !!


Alleine der Gedanke schon................irgendwie krank auf so etwas zu kommen !


----------



## Kleiderschrank (20. Oktober 2008)

boa scheiße man du zockst definitiv zu viel XD


----------



## Shataar (20. Oktober 2008)

also jetzt mal ganz erlich wenn manüber sowas schon dachdenkt hat man echt ein problem und die die hier schreiben das sie es auch machen würden sind einfach nur krank sry aber es ist so ich würd euch echt mal raten zum arzt zu gehen Oo


----------



## Bekuras (20. Oktober 2008)

Shataar schrieb:


> also jetzt mal ganz erlich wenn manüber sowas schon dachdenkt hat man echt ein problem und die die hier schreiben das sie es auch machen würden sind einfach nur krank sry aber es ist so ich würd euch echt mal raten zum arzt zu gehen Oo



ich bitte dich...überleg nochmal genau bevor du postest....

hast du dir noch nie vorgestellt wie es wäre wenn du Luke Skywalker, Aragorn...oder was weiß ich für die jüngeren unter uns Harry Potter wärst?

dann tust eher du mir wegen deiner beschränkten Fantasie leid

mfg Beku


----------



## Kernkraft400 (20. Oktober 2008)

naja wüsste nich ob ich tauschen würde da ich mit meinem RL eigentlich sehr zufieden bin...

aber intesessieren würde es mich schon ^^


----------



## Fissél-DS (20. Oktober 2008)

Kleiderschrank schrieb:


> boa scheiße man du zockst definitiv zu viel XD




wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, der TE spielt schon lange kein WoW mehr!!! (Leider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Mäuserich (20. Oktober 2008)

Mein RL ist zwar ganz in Ordnung, aber um ehrlich zu sein füllt mein Bürojob mich nicht so ganz aus und für eine neue Ausbildung bin ich bereits zu sehr den Luxus eines festen Gehalts gewöhnt, daher würde ein Neustart meines Lebens in Azeroth sicherlich in Frage kommen, wenn ich meine 3 besten Freunde mitnehmen könnte...

Als Rasse wäre ich auf jeden Fall ein Taure, und die Geschlechterfrage is mir dabei sogar relativ egal (die meisten Chars die ich richtig spiele sind eh weibliche Tauren, also wer A sagt muss auch B sagen können ^^).

Meinen Lebensunterhalt würde ich versuchen als Schamane zu verdienen: ich würde Totems & kleine Talismane herstellen und sie dem Segen der Erdenmutter unterstellen. Ausserdem würde ich allerlei Salben und Arzneien mischen um die Schmerzen Hilfesuchender zu lindern. Und natürlich würde ich regelmässig in Kontakt mit den Ahnen treten und deren Wissen weitergeben. All das biete ich natürlich kostenlos an, bitte aber um eine kleine Spende denn nur von Luft und der Liebe zur Erdenmutter kann man schliesslich nicht leben.

Sollte sich dieser Berufwunsch nicht umsetzten lassen würde ich mein Glück als "Bauunternehmer & Architekt" versuchen. Der Bau von befestigen Zelten sowie Aufzügen wäre mein täglich Brot.

Egal welcher Profession ich nachgehen würde, Familie gründen und Kinder kriegen gehören (wie im RL auch) fest zu Lebensplanung ^^

Und vor Krieg und Wegelagerern hätte ich auch relativ wenig Angst, in einer der Hauptstädte (Donnerfels) nagen einen die Wildtiere und Gnolle nicht sofort an und die Allianz wird die Tauren von allen Hordevölkern vermutlich eh als letzes angehen und sollte es danach aussehen kann man bei den Cenarius Leuten immer noch um asyl bitten.


----------



## moonox (20. Oktober 2008)

also ich wäre dann illidan....

sicher nett von jedem aufeinmal (nach dem patch) auf den Sack zu kriegen, die man vorher nur mit einem müden lächeln zum geisterheiler geschickt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buffsplz (20. Oktober 2008)

Naja, wesentlich mehr als die NPC's erzählt mir mein Wirt auch nicht, wenn ich ins Gasthaus (Kneipe) gehe. Soll er auch nicht. Was zu trinken hinstellen und gut.
Wenn ich mir aber überlege, von so einem Vollkn00b durch ZA geschoben zu werden als Spielfigur und mich auch noch nicht mal gegen diesen ignoranten, skillbefreiten Nap zur Wehr setzen könnte.... NEVER!
Also, da bleib ich doch in der Realen Welt. Wobei ich mich allerdings langsam frage, ob die real ist. Ich hatte heut morgen erst wieder so Verzerrungen in meiner Matrix. Hmmm, Neo, ich weiss wie Du fühlst..... Rote Pille, Blaue Pille, aaarhg, so viele Fragen.....


Ich bleib wo ich bin.....glaube ich....


----------



## Hojo (20. Oktober 2008)

Interessant ist das hier jeder der sagt das er tauschen würde, ob für immer oder kurz ist egal, als krank bezeichnet wird.

Was ist aber mit den ganzen Leuten die z.b. Romane schreiben oder Comics zeichnen oder Filme drehen usw. usw. es ist kein Geheimniss das jene Leute sich selbstgerne in ihre eigenen Geschichten denken um es sich besser vorstellen zu können z.b.

Was ist mit den ganzen Schauspielern die auf Conventions in ihre Rolle schlüfen und sie das ganze Wochenende durch ins Leben bringen ? Die werden sich da auch oft gedanken gemacht haben wie es wohl sein würde wirklich derjenige zu sein um ihn halt gut rüberzubringen und um zu wissen wie der Charakter den sein soll müssen sie mit dem Erfinder sprechen und jener wird sich auch sehr stark damit auseinandergsetzt haben.

LARPer, auch ein super Beispiel, leben teilweise ziemlich lang in ihrer Fantasywelt, bestes Beispiel dafür ist sicherlich das Drachenfest mit den verschiedenen Lagern usw.

Cosplayer auch ein super Beispiel, ich gehöre selber dazu und man muss sich schon Gedanken machen über den Charakter den man darstellen möchte, das was auf der Blizzcon gezeigt wird ist nur die Spitze des Eisberges, eigentlich ist das ganze noch viel ausgebauter, mit Autritten die bis zu 5 Minuten gehen, Einzel oder Paar, Kostüm wird bewertet, die Ähnlichkeit mit dem Charakter, die Reaktion der Zuschauer, eventuelle Kulissen usw. usw.
Deutschland setzt dem ganzen jetzt sogar noch nen eigenen Stempel auf, seit 2007 gibt es die DCM (Deutsche Cosplay Meisterschaft) letztes Wochenende war das Finale der 2008er Meisterschaft, aus Krankheitsgründen konnte ich leider nicht dabei sein, sie war in Frankfurt auf der Buchmesse.
Die Ergebnisse sind mir nicht bekannt, werden aber denke ich heute die Runde machen, gewonnen hat aber, glaub ich zumindest, ein Tyrael Cosplay mit aufwendiger Kulisse, passendem selbstgedrehten Video, Musik usw. usw.
Was ich aber sagen wollte ist, der nächste Schritt ist jetzt die DCM zur ECM auszuweiten, sprich Europa Meisterschaft und da sind wir auf dem besten Wege hin.
Das Regelwerk wurde übersetzt und von den anderen Ländern gekauft, also ist das Interesse da und auch die Medien sind schon aufgesprungen, seit dem Start der 2008er Meisterschaft begleitet ein TV Team, Sender habe ich nicht im Kopf, die Teilnehmer durch den Vorentscheid und eben durchs Finale. Das ganze wird dann 2009 in 6 verschiedenen Folgen ausgestrahlt werden.

Was ich damit eigentlich sagen will ist, das es totaler Unsinn istzu jemanden zu sagen das er zum Arzt soll wegen einem Thread der die Fantasie anregen soll, warum auch ? Es gibt ja, wie ich gerade gepostet habe, genügend andere Bereiche die auch so laufen, dass ganze sogar ausbauen und gut aufgenommen werden. 
Ich meine, die Frankfurter Buchmesse ist schon nicht irgendein stranges Treffen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexacoatl (20. Oktober 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> jaaaahaa....wenn du davon ausgehst das jetzt auch jetzt ist! Aber was ist wenn du selber nur eine Figur im World of Humancraft bist??
> 
> Und zu der sache mit der Zeit....is klar....ohne zeit is die dicke gold Uhr auch irgendwie witzlos
> 
> mfg Beku




Dann hätten wir kein Problem mit einer Zeitlinie, sondern mit Datenmengen, um die Sinne eines einzelnen Menschen zu bedienen würde es bereits eine gewaltige Menge an Ressourcen verschlingen ganz zu schweigen von 8 Milliarden Menschen. Ausser Du möchtest auch gleich noch vorraussetzen, das ich alleine bin und alle anderen nur generierte NPC´s wären, dann könnte die Datenmenge durchaus hergestellt werden, mit uns noch nicht bekannter Technologie. Da diese Behauptung allerdings eher paranoid ist gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, das Du meinst wir alle sind eigene Existenzen und leben in einer Art Matrix, wobei sich dann wieder erstes Problem ergeben würde.
Mann könnte allerdings davon ausgehen, das wir tatsächlich in eben so einer Matrix leben und zwar unter der Vorraussetzung, das wir alle eine unsterbliche Seele haben, denn dann könnte man behaupten, das diese Seele als Träger unserer gesammelten Lebenserfahrungen fungiert und somit eventuell auch unsere Persönlichkeit mit sich trägt, was bedeuten würde, das alles was wir hier wahrnehmen zwar real ist, aber nicht als natürlicher Lebensraum für unsere Seelen zu werten wäre. Im Endeffekt könnte sich dann natürlich auch eine Art Kreislauf daraus Entwickeln, oder die Seelen machen hier nur Urlaub um mal bei ein wenig leichter Arbeit auszuspannen, da der Tod in diesem Falle keinerlei Konsequenzen hätte wären auch Kriege und jegliche andere Greueltaten vollkommen bedeutungslos. Die Hoffnung an etwas ewigem Teilzuhaben und selbst nicht Teil der einfachen Vergänglickeit zu sein ist bereits sehr alt, hat aber zum Glück nichts mit einer einfachen Träumerei um WoW zu tun.


----------



## DarthBana (20. Oktober 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Würde ich zu 99,99% machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




dito, 

ich würds aber zu 100% machen

gnome hexer würde mir gut gefallen, if als wohnort wär auch gut, hmm als job, dämonen ausbilden wär doch nett.

in wow kann man noch held sein, es schauen leute zu einem auf und man verdient viel gold und is in einer schönen natur und muss hin und wieder in den krieg.

was davon hab ich denn noch rl? nichts, deswegen wär ich 100%ig dabei.


----------



## Bekuras (20. Oktober 2008)

> ...das ich alleine bin und alle anderen nur generierte NPC´s wären...



HAHA!!! da liegt dein Fehler, denn ich bin der der alleine ist....IHR SEID DIE NPC´S!!!

Zu der Sache mit den Datenmengen...schau dir an wie schnell sich die kapazität der Datenträger vervielfacht....und woher weiß ich das wir nich bereits im Jahr 3000 leben?

Und wenn ich hier so einige Posts im Forum lese, würde für diese "seelen" der spruch von Bill Gates zutreffen um jene zu speichern....."64kb is all you´ll need"

aber, freut mich das ich dich beschäftigen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schön das sich noch ein paar fantasiereiche leute wie Hojo und Mäuserrich dazugesellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ...es schauen leute zu einem auf...



nicht wenn du gnom bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg Beku


----------



## Ashtera (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde sicher nicht Tauschen. Finde die Welt von WoW eigendlich grässlig, nur die Sucht hält mich da fest. ;P

Ne, mal Ehrlich: Nur in dieser welt, ich würde durchdrehen. Immer diese hässligen Tiere, immer "addons" *grins*

Ne, für mich net.


----------



## Exomia (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde nur Tauschen wenn ich:

1. wirklich immer wieder zu meinem Totenkörper zurück kann um mich wieder zu beleben.
2. wirklich alles essen könnte ohne an gewicht zu zu legen.
3. wirklich 5 min nach einem Saufgelager wieder nüchtern bin.
4. wirklich nicht jeden mittwoch für 10-15 Stunden im Koma liegen muss.
5. wirklich Kleidung besitze welche Schmutzabweisend ist.
6. wirklich leute die mir auf den Senkel gehen zu 100% ignorieren kann.


aber auch nur dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lycidia (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde definitiv tauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am liebsten als Schurke oder als Mage durch die Gegend laufen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber das garantiert nicht als Mensch)


----------



## dergrossegonzo (20. Oktober 2008)

Lustiger Gedanke.

Tauschen ? Nein - weisst Du wie oft ich in WoW schon den Löffel abgegeben hab ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kein Sex - Niemals

Kein Kino, kein Auto, kein McDonalds ?  - lieber nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dann noch die ganzen gestörten dauernd treffen die nix besseres zu tun haben als auf ihrem hässlichen
Bären vor der Bank zu stehen oder ihre Kriegsgleven von Wassweissich zum 99.999mal zu präsentieren ?

Nö danke


----------



## Forderz (20. Oktober 2008)

Ja ich würde gern mal tauschen, mein RL ist zwar super, alles in Ordnung, klasse Freundin/Familie/Freunde etc, aber als Hexenmeister in WoW würd ich gerne mal rumlaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flywa (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich würds gern so haben das ich zum beispiel ein Magier in unserer Welt wäre.
Immer was zu essen Portale Blinzeln^^ usw.


----------



## Pitagoras (20. Oktober 2008)

Es ist ja wirklich interessant was hier einige dazu zu sagen haben, und gleich mit der Argumentation ankommen :" Ihr seit Krank, geht mal zum Arzt" oder " Ihr hab ja RL Probleme".

Leute ich stelle euch mal eine Frage, wann kam der Zeitpunkt als Ihr eure Fantasie verloren habt ???
Man merkt das Ihr keine Bücher mehr lest, oder euch in einen Charakter rein versetzt, meiner meinung nach seit Ihr alle so abgestumpft das ihr nur noch Idealen hinterher rennt, und keinen sinn mehr für Fantasie habt. Versucht doch mal ein Bild frei Schnautze zu malen, mal schauen wieviele das von euch noch hinbekommen.

So nun BTT:

Wenn ich tauschen könnte würde ich das tun, vorzüglich würde ich Priester sein und mit heilenden Mächten verbündete in Ihrem Kampf unterstützen. Die Vorstellung ist doch toll, man läuft so durch die gegend hört irgendwo jemanden nach Hilfe rufen und gemeinsam haut man dann ein paar Monster  um. Daraus enstehen dann Freundschaften und man verbündet sich, für eine gemeinsame sache. 
Nur in SW,IF etc nerven dann die ganzen Marktschreier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn man so drüber nachdenkt anstatt Abends in die Welt von WOW zu versinken, das selbige Real zu haben .... müsst ich nicht so viel vorm Rechner hängen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


In dem sinne ... lasst eurer Fantasie  mal wieder freien Lauf und flamed nicht rum .... das Leben is schon hart genug.

Grüße 

PiT - noch ein bekloppter der einen Arzt besuchen sollte   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grana Dark Brach (20. Oktober 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin immo mit meinem leben sehr zufrieden und würde zu 50% nicht weggehen




cooler widerspruch


----------



## Qonix (20. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man es für eine Woche, Monat oder sogar ein Jahr mal testen könnte warum nicht. Hoffentlich tut das sterben nicht weh und ich hab angst vor dem Hammer of Resurection. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mla (20. Oktober 2008)

hmm fände es anders rum ne coole idee
wenn du zB über landstraße fährst und plötzlich läuft nen taure über die straße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn es die rassen im rl geben würde fänd ich lustig


----------



## sortok (20. Oktober 2008)

öOooo Niemals Meine freundinn?!!!! -.- sie wil ich aba mitnehmen als ne nachtelfyn xDD


----------



## Hexacoatl (20. Oktober 2008)

Bekuras schrieb:


> HAHA!!! da liegt dein Fehler, denn ich bin der der alleine ist....IHR SEID DIE NPC´S!!!
> 
> Zu der Sache mit den Datenmengen...schau dir an wie schnell sich die kapazität der Datenträger vervielfacht....und woher weiß ich das wir nich bereits im Jahr 3000 leben?
> 
> ...




Aber natürlich leben wir im Jahr 3000, das ist eigentlich nur eine frage des Kalenders den man benutzt. Zu den Kapazitäten für Datenmengen, wir reden hier nicht von Größen wie Terrabyte und Gigabyte, sondern von Größen welche für eine Person genug Festplatten füllen würden um einen Turm von der Erdoberfläche bis fast zum Mond zu bauen, desweiteren wollen diese Daten auch in Echtzeit ausgelesen sein und dann wird es langsam schwierig. 64kb ist tatsächlich alles was Du brauchst, es genügt um alle Informationen betreffend des herunterfahrens Deines Computers zu verwalten, ausser Du möchtest noch Daten sichern, aber das Lohnt sich Deiner Meinung nach wohl kaum.


----------



## Masterdark (20. Oktober 2008)

WEnn ihr gg Kil`Jaden sterbt ist es aber vorbei oder


----------



## dragon1 (20. Oktober 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Ich würde nur Tauschen wenn ich:
> 
> 1. wirklich immer wieder zu meinem Totenkörper zurück kann um mich wieder zu beleben.
> 2. wirklich alles essen könnte ohne an gewicht zu zu legen.
> ...


hmmm tja da wuerd ichs auch tun


----------



## Pepper1991 (20. Oktober 2008)

gut, natürlich kommt jetzt wieder so die dikussion, "bla bla bla, reallife ist viel wichtiger.....". stimmt auch!.

aber ich würd trotzdem lustig finden, so rein gehirn mäßig also im kopf halt^^.

ich wär dann ein mensch, ich denke ein krieger oder ein paladin, natürlich werde ich überall gefeiert denn ich bin ja ein held xD


----------



## Variolus (20. Oktober 2008)

An sich eine nette Idee, wenn auch nicht unbedingt für längere Dauer.

Natürlich müßte ich mir schwer überlegen, als was ich dann rumrenne... Als jemand der so ziemlich jede Klasse gespielt hat und auch noch 4 davon ziemlich gerne mag, stehe ich vor ner schweren Wahl und einfach umloggen wird wohl nicht gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann natürlich die Frage, welche Fraktion? Horde: sexy Blutelfenfrauen, nur wenn ich mir überlege, die als großer, kräftiger Taure (wenn denn eine Belfe da draussen auf den eher haarigen Typen stehen würde...), auch nur einmal stürmisch zu umarmen, muß man sich schon ne neue suchen, da die alte in der Mitte durchbrach und soviele Taurengroupies wirds wohl unter ihnen auch nicht geben. Von warmherzigen, kuschligen Taurenkühen wag ich garnicht zu träumen, kaum eine Frau, die es sich aussuchen könnte würde sich ernsthaft dafür entscheiden.
Also wohl eher Allianz, Menschenfrauen gehen in Ordnung, für N8elfinen gibts keine ernstzunehmende Gefahr, auch wenn sie relativ mager sind, sind die Allianzkerle alles nicht solche Brocken. Und Drenai... nuja der Schwanz aber dafür nen knackigen Hintern und da ich kein Fußfetischist bin, stören mich die Hufe nicht soo sehr. Jetzt noch meine ganzen Ingamefreunde auch noch da, wäre nett, nur leider steht das netteste Mädel, dass ich kenne, auf Gnome (also für sich selbst ^^) und die sind leider so unsexy wie die Zwerge. Also doch als dicker Druidenkater den Bauch von ner süßen Nachtelfpriesterin kraulen lassen. Könnte ich notfalls mit leben.
Andererseits könnte ich mit einigen meiner Freunde nicht mehr unterhalten, wahrscheinlich würden sie sogar versuchen mich zu erschlagen, wenn ich, glücklich sie zu treffen, auf sie zugehe, da sie zur Horde gehören würden. Ich spiele dummerweise auf beiden Seiten, also brauch ich für solche Begegnungen doch den Geistheiler. Bob, ich komme!


----------



## Hojo (20. Oktober 2008)

Das immer alle die Trollinin vergessen, tztztz.


----------



## Nimophelio (20. Oktober 2008)

Tanabor schrieb:


> warst du beim bund?


Is doch net böse gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werd mir das mal angucken das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (20. Oktober 2008)

Tja also beim ersten drüber Nachdenken würd ich sofort tauschen (Heilzauber=Raucherlunge verschwindet in Sekunden usw^^) Aber beim zweiten hingucken ist es ziemlich Mist: Du bist die ganze zeit unterwegs, Es ist sicher NICHT angenehm z.b. von Gruul eins auf die Zwölf zu bekommen! 
Außerdem dann noch die Flamer und Ololols... 
Zudem gibt es eigentlich keine sicheren Straßen. Du wirst also sobald du deine Stadt verlässt angegriffen. Während du vor dem Bildschirm sitzt ist das ja wumms aber wenn du dann IN WoW wärst würde es warscheinlich sehr weh tun.
Zusätzlich gibt es keine Polizei. Also wenn dich Hordis/Allis ganken was tust du dann?
Also ich würde nur manches Tauschen wollen
So far von Larmi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.S. Was ich definitiv NICHT vermissen würde wär das Fernsehprogramm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nowsays (20. Oktober 2008)

Die Idee klingt irgendwie verlockend, doch dafür häng ich zu sehr an meinem richtigen Leben
Doch falls es eine Art viruall Reality Helm geben würde wäre nichts dagegen einzuwenden:p


----------



## Feremus (20. Oktober 2008)

sagen wir es so wer die bücher gelesen hatw weis wie es in der welt von azeroth abgehen und ich habe zumindest 3 teile gelesen und würde nicht gerne in der welt von azeroth leben , da ziehe ich das rl vor mit seiner ganzen bürokratie und co ...


----------



## rko87 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich stell mir gerade vor wie Kinder sich abends vor ihr Bett knien, die Hände falten um ein Gebet an ihren Schöpfer zu schicken.

"omg Gott nerf meinen Großen Bruder, der is viel zu Imba mit seinem Lolly-Klauen, und mach mal was gegen die n00bs auf dem Schulhof die 4 LvL über mir sind und mich andauernd ganken wollen."

Gleichzeitig macht die Oma eben dieses:

" Omg früher musste ich für meine Sachen noch viel härter arbeiten, heute bekommen alle Durch Hartz IV ihre    Geld in den a*** gesteckt, nerv sofort oder ich Wechsel zu Scientology."

Herrlich wenn sich RL und ein Computerspiel vermischen


----------



## Dark Guardian (21. Oktober 2008)

Ein Pakt mit dem Teufel? 

Wer wollte als Kind niemals in seiner Fantasiewelt leben?

Wer sich darauf in höherem Alter einlässt hat seine Fantasie entweder nicht verloren oder ist geistig zurückgeblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde wohl nicht tauschen - zum einen die Macht der Gewohnheit, und zum anderen wäre ein Leben in Azeroth nix anderes als "unser" RL auch. 

Außerdem wäre sicher niemand der große Held, sondern 90% derjenigen die tauschen würden landne als Penner in den Gossen der Hauptstädte weil sie selbst vor einer Miezekatze im Immersangwald die Hosen voll haben.

Bedenke: Ein "Biss" kostet nicht ein paar LP sondern tut RICHTIG weh. Nein danke, da bleib ich lieber da wo ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rafterman1 (21. Oktober 2008)

klar würd ich da leben wollen. ^^
aber nur classic WoW.
Da würde ich mir dann ne heiße N811 Frau nehmen und mich bis zu meinem Lebensende 
auf der Insel Teldrassil einquartieren mit meiner heißen Braut :>
Natürlich als Jäger.


----------



## Alterac (22. Oktober 2008)

^ne ne lass mal ! das rl und der ganze kram der damit verbunden ist macht einfach viel mehr spass! versuch dochmal mit ner blutelfe nachwuchs zu zeugen! wetten das gent nicht.....also lieber RL


----------



## Genomchen (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß ned obs schon genannt wurde, der Thread is ja doch sehr lang um ihn komplett zu lesen, aber du meinst schon so in die WoW eintauchen, in das Spiel wies jetzt ist....hmmm ich würd als Gamemaster reinkommen heheheeeeeee^^

Ne mal ernsthaft. Bevor ich mich in eine fiktive Welt flüchte, um neue Probleme zu meistern, meistere ich doch erstmal die realen Probleme, oder nicht^^

Edith:
Kinder mit ner Blutelfe, das geht schon. Musst sie nur gescheid festhalten.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich stelle mir grade nen fetten Blutelfen penner vor... xD


----------



## ANubiZzz (22. Oktober 2008)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Ne mal ernsthaft. Bevor ich mich in eine fiktive Welt flüchte, um neue Probleme zu meistern, meistere ich doch erstmal die realen Probleme, oder nicht^^
> 
> Edith:
> Kinder mit ner Blutelfe, das geht schon. Musst sie nur gescheid festhalten.



du hast es nicht verstanden!

Nimm einfach an..  du kannst wählen. Azerroth, outland..  würde es wirklich geben!.  du könntest durch ein portal diese welt betreten.. könntest aber NIE wider zurück..  .. Nix mit fixtiv..

oder keine phantasie mehr weil power rangers und konsorten mit epelepsie stuff das gehirn zerbombd hat?!

Ich würds sofort  machen =)  vorher für alles an Euronen Gold kaufen =)  , frau eingepackt.. und dann  werd ich kreuterer, XD und verkauf meinen stuff übers ah =)

*und seit 3.0 gibbet ja auch inschieees..  die können papers herstellen , The long one*  

also  optimal =)


----------



## Daywa (22. Oktober 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Würde ich zu 99,99% machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Vielleicht ma Gedanken machen wie man etwas besser machen könnte?


Zum Thema. Wär doch eigtl eine ganz lustige Vorstellung. Und von wegen Stress bekommen... ich wär Pala und schmeiß Bubble an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Th3Saint (22. Oktober 2008)

Interessante Idee...   ich würds warscheinlich machen... arbeiten macht kein spass, und leben als Held is doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würd dann nen Pala nemen, wenns zu brenzlig wird Bubble an und weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (22. Oktober 2008)

Naja, in WoW ist man unsterblich und man hat mehr freiheiten.
Ob ich tauschen würde kann ich nicht sagen. Jedoch könnt man sich ja dann ne schicke Nachtelfe zulegen als Freundin *sabber*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber gut, wie gesagt man kann soetwas eigendlich nicht entscheiden.

Ps: Wieso kann man in WoW kein Sex haben? Es gibt mehr als genug Leute die RP-Sex machen LOL


----------



## Doomsta (22. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man diese Frage mit "Ja, ich würde tauschen" beantwortet, sollte man sich wirklich ernsthafte gedanken machen was bei einem selber im Leben schief gelaufen ist.


----------



## Hojo (22. Oktober 2008)

@ Doomsta

Warum ?


----------



## unforgotten (22. Oktober 2008)

da man in wow nicht wirklich arbeiten muss.. bei bedarf ein paar mobs erledigen und schon feierabend.. warum nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder am besten gleich ein mage, dann ist die ernährung schonmal sicher 
ich denk mal da würde es ziemlich schnell langweilig werden in wow... alle liegen auf der wiese, räuchern traumblatt und chillen !


... und wir würden *endgültig erfahren* ob männliche blutelfen wirklich alle... ähm ihr wisst schon...da wird sowas getuschelt... ähm..


----------



## Heydu (24. Oktober 2008)

Berndl schrieb:


> Nr. 1 Ja ich würde sofort tauschen
> Nr.2 Ich wäre ein Orc/Tauren Schamane
> (Ich stell mir das so cool vor...
> Eines Tages erwachte ich und hatte keine Ahnung wo ich mich befand.
> ...



will mehr ^_^


----------



## Heydu (24. Oktober 2008)

Variolus schrieb:


> An sich eine nette Idee, wenn auch nicht unbedingt für längere Dauer.
> 
> Natürlich müßte ich mir schwer überlegen, als was ich dann rumrenne... Als jemand der so ziemlich jede Klasse gespielt hat und auch noch 4 davon ziemlich gerne mag, stehe ich vor ner schweren Wahl und einfach umloggen wird wohl nicht gehen
> 
> ...



genau das problem hab ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich mag alle meine chars


----------



## Mystic_Blue (24. Oktober 2008)

Und grade gestern dachte ich noch "Das ist aber ein hartes Leben für so einen WOW-Char. Geht nur mal raus auf die Straße und wird direkt von wilden Tieren angefallen. Und das regelmäßig." 

Also so richtig wäre das glaube ich für die wenigsten was. 

Andererseits, die Greifenflüge und das Tigerreiten haben schon was.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. Oktober 2008)

Halutape schrieb:


> Kein sex?
> no way
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Omg...lies doch bitte alles^^Er hat geschrieben das Sex möglich ist.

Ich würds machen^^Dann wär ich der übelste Hunter xD

MfG Shaguar


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. Oktober 2008)

unforgotten schrieb:


> ... und wir würden *endgültig erfahren* ob männliche blutelfen wirklich alle... ähm ihr wisst schon...da wird sowas getuschelt... ähm..


Das sie schwul sind? XD Mensch das wissen wir doch schon längst.Ich hatte doch mal vor langer Zeit ein Pic gezeigt..warte ich poste es nommal^^

Der Druide da aufm Bild das bin ich.Hier das Beweisfoto:

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=shaguarforestpkru.bmp


----------

